# B.P.R.D. Issue #1 "City of Night"



## Karl Green (May 3, 2004)

Lo, thus, as prostrate, "In the dust I write
  My heart's deep languor and my soul's sad tears."
Yet why evoke the spectres of black night
  To blot the sunshine of exultant years?
Why disinter dead faith from mouldering hidden?             
Why break the seals of mute despair unbidden,
  And wail life's discords into careless ears?

Because a cold rage seizes one at whiles
  To show the bitter old and wrinkled truth
Stripped naked of all vesture that beguiles,                
  False dreams, false hopes, false masks and modes of youth;
Because it gives some sense of power and passion
In helpless innocence to try to fashion
  Our woe in living words howe'er uncouth.

The City is of Night; perchance of Death
  But certainly of Night; for never there
Can come the lucid morning's fragrant breath
  After the dewy dawning's cold grey air:
The moon and stars may shine with scorn or pity            
The sun has never visited that city,
  For it dissolveth in the daylight fair.

THE CITY OF DREADFUL NIGHT by JAMES THOMSON


B.P.R.D. Issue #1 “City of Night”

May 3rd, 2004, 11:00am EST
B.P.R.D. Headquarters, Fairfield, Connecticut, Sub-Level 13DF, Briefing Room 12

You have all received summons to this briefing room (via email, voicemail, someone stopping by your apartment, etc.) within the last 24 hours. Milling about with you is a strange collection of other “people” whom you have not yet meet. The room is set up something like a small auditorium, with four rows of heavy chairs facing forward, four chairs to a row. There is standing room in the back, a large LCD projector and podium at the front. Refreshments, bagels and coffee are also found at the back of the room. 

Precisely at 11:00am, a middle age, balding man, in an expensive, finely pressed business suit walks in from a front door and goes immediately to the podium. While none of you have meet the man before, you all recognize him as the B.P.R.D. Bureau Director, Dr. Thomas Manning. Professor Kate Corrigan (whom you have all meet, and in fact were more then like recruited by for the B.P.R.D. Prof Corrigan is the Bureau Director of Field Operations, and all of your direct supervisors. She is an attractive 40 year old, with short, straight blond hair) enters with Manning and takes a seat at the front of room, smiling and nodding her head to each of you.

Dr. Manning clears his throat and says “Alright, please take a seat people. Lights please…” as the lights dim somewhat, a black and white picture of a man in a Nazi uniform at a rally appears on the protector screen. He is stern looking and might be around 40 years old at the time of the picture “This is the best photograph we have of Doctor Wilhelm Sterne, who achieved some small reputation in 1930’s Germany as a scholar of Arabic and North African history… also as a dedicated member of the Nazi Party. He appears to have convinced the hierarchy to finance his research by rewriting large portions of Near Eastern history, adding an anti-Semitic slant.”

“February, 1941. General Erwin Rommel arrived in Libya to take charge of the Axis operations in North Africa. I imagine that most of you know something about all of that. March 3, Doctor Sterne also arrived in Libya, on a military transport. Orders from Berlin were for Rommel and his staff to provide him with, quote ‘All necessary assistance in his scholarship’. Rommel seems to have given Sterne a bodyguard of second-rate troops and forgotten about him. Records suggest that Sterne made a thorough nuisance of himself in the mosque libraries in Libya and Tunis for a few weeks, then he disappeared from view. There’s one final letter from Rommel’s staff, essentially disclaiming responsibility for losing him. It says that he’d wandered off into the desert with his bodyguards and a couple of armed cars, and disappeared. Rommel was doing well just then, so Berlin was doubtless disinclined to blame him.”

“U.S. Military Intelligence had a file on Sterne, but the last thing in it was correspondence they found in Berlin in 1946.”

Another picture appears on the overhead projector. It shows a passport and picture of an African-American male of about 40 years of age. After a second the screen splits and a picture of Mila appears on the screen next to the man… 

“Five days ago, a U.S. Citizen named Doctor Reginald Clay telephoned the embassy in Mali. Clay is working on a restoration project in the city of Timbuktu. Two days before his call, a westerner – a very old man – had walked into town out of the desert and collapsed. Clay was one of the first people the man met, and when he died after a few hours, Clay helped the local police try and identify the body.”

An old black and white photo (this time a Nazi Germany Military ID) appears on the screen

“The man was wearing the remains of Nazi military uniform and carrying military papers in German. Clay thought this was odd, and contacted the American embassy while the local police called the Germans. His instinct was correct. The papers identify the man as Private Rudolph Frankelle of the German Army, missing since 1941.

A modern, color, digital picture of a very old dead man appears next to the B&W photo (split screen)

“You’ll see from his picture, Frankelle looks his age. First reports suggest that the causes of death were dehydration and old age. The State Department found this odd enough to monitor the case, and discovered that Frankelle was last heard of as a member of Sterne’s bodyguards. He has only distant family in Germany, and we are assured by the German Police that they are as puzzled as anyone else.”

“The State Department dug up Sterne’s file, and realized that his known associates include members of Project Rogna Rok. Under the circumstances, they thought it best to hand the file over to us. They have been in contact with the government of Mali, and everyone is happy for use to pick up the problem. If there is one…”

“Your job is to determine as many of the facts as are accessible. Decisions about further action will be based on what you find. The folders located at all of your chairs contain CIA Intel reports of Mila, pictures of everything you have seen here. Please read them over. When we are finished here, head over to Supply to request any equipment, and desert survival gear that you think you might need. Remember that Mila is an independent nation, and we don’t want to go in arm like this is a military operation… it is still an investigation until you discover otherwise. Your flight leaves in two hours, so I suggest you use this time wisely…”

“You are all new here, so this all might seem a bit overwhelming to some of you, but considering the possibility of Rogna Rok involvement we have decided to form a slightly larger team then normal. We expect good things from you all. Mission leader can be worked out with Pro. Corrigan and all of you.” 

“Now then, if there are any questions, please direct them to Professor Kate Corrigan. Good luck.” With that he closes his dossier and walks out the door that he came. Pro. Corrigan stands and looks to you all… “Any questions?” 


[OCC – even if your character does not have any, PLEASE describe yourself to the rest of the party. Remember that posting rules if you would; but here they are again…]   

Use “Quotes” for when your character speaks or is saying something. 
*Asterisks* for actions, and put the roll result, plus your skill/attack, etc. bonus and total for your result (*Martin looks around, Spot 5 +10 =15*). If you want to spend a Hero Point in any case just put that in there also (*Martin shots the big Nazi by the door, rolls a 1, spending a Hero point to re-roll I roll…*). This goes for Saves also. Remember that you can spend a Hero Point after you roll BUT before you know the result if you succeed or not. Remember it all about the trust 
If you are attacking, please include the DC and type of attack that the target needs to make (*Martin shots the big Nazi by the door, rolls a 12 +8 ranged attack bonus =20 DEF, if it hits, the Nazi takes +5L {with 1 level of Penetration} damage*). 
Thoughts should be _Italics_. If you want to use different colors that’s fine, just so long as I can see them. 

At times I will use [ spoiler ] posts for certain characters about certain information. I will tell the person who can read them, and he or she can react to that information. 

In combat situation, at the top or the bottom of the post put how many Hero Points you have left and how many hits you have taken (Lethal and Stun) and any other conditions that you are under (Dazed, Fatigued, Drained, etc). 

Any OCC questions, etc. please put something like [OCC –question, can Martin get a clear shot at the Lizard looking guy?]

Also if you would like to look at any facts about Mila, here is the info that is in the dossiers next to each seat…

http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/geos/ml.html

although it is updated for 2004 (good enough for us though ) Mila is a land-locked country in northwestern part of Africa. The northern half of the country (especially north of Timbuktu) is part of the Sahara Desert.


----------



## Velmont (May 3, 2004)

Paul Decker is sitting in his chair, listening in silent the briefing. He seems pretty concentrated on the speech and doesn't seem to take any attention to some comments that are whispered during the reunion.

Paul is a man is of average eight and is slim, without beeing all skin and bone. His wear his hair shouldder-lenght, and they ar epresently black, and his eyes green. You've never seen them any other color, but it is told they change color when one of the spirit inhabiting his body take control of it. 



			
				Kate Corrigan said:
			
		

> “Any questions?”




Paul take a sip of coffee before starting the question round.

"I have some. I want to know, will we have any diplomatic immunity or recognition? I know many Afican country are very corrupted, and without any diplmatic recognition, we will have hard time to deal with many military patrol or barricade.

Libra says it would be a good idea to deal with it, as she wouldn't like to have to play that corrupion game.

Capricorn suggests we could come as a humanitarian expedition that want to see the need of the country by there own eyes.

And sorry if I miss that, but what is Ragna Rok again?

Finally, Leo ask if you could put less water in the coffee, it kill the taste."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 3, 2004)

A young man, most likely in his early teens, lounges around the refreshments table as the others make their way in.  Although he keeps his back towards the rest of the group, he gives the impression of being calm and composed, as if he was intimately familiar with his surroundings-as if he worked in this place (for whatever odd reason).  When the director comes in, he turns around for the first time with half of a bagle still sticking out of his mouth, a look of silent recognition crossing his eyes. 

Now that a better view is available of him, it appears that he is wearing a standard, white, button-up dress shirt that remains rebelliously untucked-constrasting with a neat, red and black-striped tie.  His facial features are boyishly handsome, although it is bespeckled by several, faint freckles.  His eyes are slightly harder to see, although the blue clarity of them shine out beneath bangs of his brown hair, which is pretty untidy in itself.  He doesn't seem recognizable, though.

Finishing up the bagle, the teen takes a seat on the far left corner of the auditorium as the speech begins, crossing his legs and lazily reclining upon the seat.  He seems to be having a hard time keeping his concentration on the presentation, as if it was just another high school lecture-yawning inbetween a change of pictures and fidgeting with a pen he retrieved from his shirt's pocket.  He's definately out of place out of sheer age compared to the rest of the audience, although he doesn't seem to notice or care.

Paul's questions strike a spark of interest in him though, and the teen's attention is finally attained by his apparently schizophrenic, soon-to-be team member.


----------



## Karl Green (May 4, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Paul asks"I have some. I want to know, will we have any diplomatic immunity or recognition? I know many Afican country are very corrupted, and without any diplmatic recognition, we will have hard time to deal with many military patrol or barricade.
> 
> Libra says it would be a good idea to deal with it, as she wouldn't like to have to play that corrupion game.
> 
> ...




Professor Corrigan smiles as she listens to these questions, when Paul is done she says "Well lots, that good stuff then... let me take them one at a time, and I will start with the Ragna Rok... I would not expect most of you to know who or what that group was… lets start by saying that these are the bad guys that made the Nazis look like good guys. The Nazis were very interested in everything having to do with the occult, most run out of Heinrich Himmler’s Special Project Groups. One of them was called the Ragna Rok, was formed in late 1944 for Hitler, as a “Doomsday Project”. Of course, unknown to Hitler or Himmler, the project’s head, Rasputin… yes that Rasputin, reportedly killed in Russia in 1916… had planned to destroy the world and remake it for his god; the Ogdru Jahad. Something went wrong and they failed. After World War II, the team was thought to have been destroyed… it was not and they surfaced again in 1992. And again in 94 and 96. We think that the team was finally destroyed at Hunte Castle, in Germany in 2001, but we have thought they were destroyed before. This team of scientist and mystics have created some of the most powerful, advanced technology that we have ever seen before. If they are involved, you can bet that you will all be in for a fight.”

“Now on to your other questions; first, while you will not have diplomatic immunity while operating in Mila, the government has agreed for us to handle this. They will provide you with any and all assistances that they can, short of troops. This means that we will probably want to not go in armed to the teeth, but they will allow for conceal weapons to been used by all of you. Military Patrols and Police have been instructed to assist you in any way they can, and we have assurances that you will not be bothered by them. If you are, and you can contact us here at Headquarters, we will contact the government and make sure it works out.”  

“As for humanitarian cover or something similar, that is not required. The government of Mila knows that you are coming and are more then willing for us to deal with this.”

“Last, I will talk with the caterings to brew something special for you when you get back.”

She looks at the rest of the team and back at Paul "Good now, any others?"


----------



## Velmont (May 4, 2004)

Paul listen to the answer and clean the donut's flour from his shirt.

"Now it is a bit more clear. At first, it was looking more like finding some diserter who have hidden in an oasis in the middle of the Sahara to be sure to be not found by the Allies. I was starting to wonder why you needed a big team for that.

Scorpio would be interested to know a little more about Ogdru Jahad.

And Leo would like some espresso, or at least some full-flavored coffee. It taste better and have the advantage to have less cafeine..."

After telling that, Paul seems a bit confuse.

"And sorry for Leo, I told him to limit the off-topic comments during the briefings."


----------



## Karl Green (May 4, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Paul listen to the answer and clean the donut's flour from his shirt.
> 
> "Now it is a bit more clear. At first, it was looking more like finding some diserter who have hidden in an oasis in the middle of the Sahara to be sure to be not found by the Allies. I was starting to wonder why you needed a big team for that.
> 
> ...




Smiling and noding her head, Professor Corrigan says "That is quite all right Paul, don't worry about off-topic issues. We don't have to be all business all the time. Now then to get into a bit more of the Ogdru Jahad, well we are not 100% sure but from legends and interviews we have been able to piece together the basics; my understanding is that it some kind of dragon of... well un-measurable power, that exist somewhere outside time and space. I guess my best answer would be, have you ever read any books by one H.P. Lovecraft? Well imagine everything bad he wrote about rolled up into one big bad monster that is asleep somewhere out in space, just waiting to be awoke by some dumb fool, so that it could eat the whole world for breakfast... It is world-ending bad."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 4, 2004)

When everyone entered the room one odd thing they noticed was a very rusty suit of old plate armor standing by one of the walls. At first it looked like some wierd part of the decorations until it turned it's head with a horrible squeak at the end of the speech. Then it started to speak, It's voice through the rust sounding like nothing more than a cranky old man. And it's words reinforcing the image.

"Yeah I got a Question. How come you guys are sending me on this run. I'm a Knight of King Arthur, forged by Merlin himself. I shouldn't be sent around like some errand boy. You kids these days have no respect for your elders. Why back in my day..."

"Shut up."

The rusty suit of armor turns his head with another squeak to look at the man who had just spoken. A man that is wearing some strange red gauntlet on one hand. Remarkably the Armor does shut up, although those with good hearing can hear it keep muttering about 'the good old days'

Eventually it reaches out and grabs one of the folders. It holds it upside down and sideways, squinting at the writing, before the man with the gauntlet finally grabs it and reads it to him.

OOC: Well hear you go. I hope I pulled off the appearance of a cranky old geezer well enough.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 4, 2004)

A Chinese-looking man lounges in his seat at the briefing table, running his fingers through a thin beard as he listens to the history lesson and nodding occasionally.  After the initial briefing, he gets up and gets himself a cup of coffee, paging through the provided dossier on the nation.

"Is there any sort of indication as to which direction this Frankelle was coming from?" he says in a slight Russian accent.  "And another thing, this correspondence of which you speak, who was it from?"


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 3*

Michael is a darkly tanned lightly muscled man standing almost six foot tall who appeared around thirty years old.  Green eyes and dark black hair started the  initial almost average looking appearance.  He was stronger than average but wicked quick.  Michael frequently wore dark leathers, mostly black or grey, with several weapons and his own personal weapon almost always on him or within reach.  Black boots and a black leather trench coat completed the look.

He sat quietly, as usual, and paged through the dossier.  His leather trenchcoat hung open and his free hand thumbed the release snap on weapon, then closed it again.  Open 'snap' . . . close 'snap' . . . Open 'snap' . . . Close 'snap' . . . And again, and again . . .  adding nothing of relevence to the conversation.


----------



## Radiant (May 4, 2004)

*Lia*

_So Ragna Rok again. Isn't it nice that the first thing I come into contact with is the same that put me into prison for so long._ 
Sitting in this strange group the women is not too spectacular. Her grey and silver hair hangs wild around her thin but attractive face. She turned her chair sideways to stretch her legs and leans her head back to watch what's going on. That way she somehow manages to claim enough space for two people and somhow projects the impression of an animal that values its territory. Her clothes look brand new but are obviously bought without much sense for fashion. No-name running shoes, pale blue jeans and a thin gray shirt. Breaking the whole appearance are her black sunglasses that look like they cost more than the rest combined and she is even wearing them inside the room.

She slowly views the pages of the paper in front of her while the description goes on. On the mention of Ragna Rok her head snaps up and the speaker has her undivided attention for a moment. She can well remember that red skinned bastard that project created. 
Even though she is pretty interested in the dossier, as even this thing contains a lot more information about the current world than she had in years, it is forgotten as she listens to the conversation.

Lia stays silent the whole time. She doesn't look very comfortable in the room and not the least bit happy to be here but then something happens.


> When everyone entered the room one odd thing they noticed was a very rusty suit of old plate armor standing by one of the walls. At first it looked like some wierd part of the decorations until it turned it's head with a horrible squeak at the end of the speech. Then it started to speak, It's voice through the rust sounding like nothing more than a cranky old man. And it's words reinforcing the image.
> 
> "Yeah I got a Question. How come you guys are sending me on this run. I'm a Knight of King Arthur, forged by Merlin himself. I shouldn't be sent around like some errand boy. You kids these days have no respect for your elders. Why back in my day..."
> 
> ...




She shows a very thin smile that consists of amusement and frustatration in equal parts. She lowers her shades and looks at the rusty suit of amour and the gauntlet with yellow animal eyes before speaking with a thick german accent.

"Another agent on a leash Frau Corrigan? 
Maybe you have finally learned that ethics won't bring you forward." 

Strange enough she makes it sound more like respect than mocking.


----------



## Radiant (May 4, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> He sat quietly, as usual, and paged through the dossier.  His leather trenchcoat hung open and his free hand thumbed the release snap on weapon, then closed it again.  Open 'snap' . . . close 'snap' . . . Open 'snap' . . . Close 'snap' . . . And again, and again . . .




The explanation of Ragna Rok's history holds most of Lia's attention but she can feel the hairs on her neck twitch as her incredibly sharp senses catch the snapping sounds.

Open 'snap' . . . close 'snap' . . . Open 'snap' . . . Close 'snap' . . .

Finally she turns around and stares at Michael. Her eyes are hidden behind her shades again but the growl from deep down her throat is telling enough of what she thinks about it.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 4*



			
				lia said:
			
		

> Finally she turns around and stares at Michael. Her eyes are hidden behind her shades again but the growl from deep down her throat is telling enough of what she thinks about it.




Michael sensed something was wrong in the room moments before he heard the growl.  He paused in his examination of the dossier and looked up meeting Lia's eyes.  Michael glanced down at his right hand, realing for perhaps the first time what he was doing.

He bowed his head slightly, keeping his eyes on her.  "My apologizes, miss," Michael quietly responded with sincerity.


----------



## Karl Green (May 4, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> A Chinese-looking man lounges in his seat at the briefing table, running his fingers through a thin beard as he listens to the history lesson and nodding occasionally.  After the initial briefing, he gets up and gets himself a cup of coffee, paging through the provided dossier on the nation.
> 
> "Is there any sort of indication as to which direction this Frankelle was coming from?" he says in a slight Russian accent.  "And another thing, this correspondence of which you speak, who was it from?"




Professor Corrigan almost laughs when the Red Knight talks but holds it in and then listening to Kongming she says "Well Mr. Tsurkeyev, are best guess is that he came from the northern desert, but we are not 100% sure. You will have to inquire with Mr. Clay the American in Timbuktu that got all of this started when he contacted the embassy five days ago. It is my understanding also that the body of Frankelle is still there in Timbuktu awaiting your arrival if you wish to examine it.” 

“The correspondence of Sterne’s where simply letters and such that the State Department was able to retrieved from Berlin at the end of the war. None are later then 1941, when he and his team disappeared. They are about his theories of North African History, and his slant on this event of course has a strong anti-Semitic world-view.” 





			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> She shows a very thin smile that consists of amusement and frustatration in equal parts. She lowers her shades and looks at the rusty suit of amour and the gauntlet with yellow animal eyes before speaking with a thick german accent.
> 
> "Another agent on a leash Frau Corrigan?
> Maybe you have finally learned that ethics won't bring you forward."
> ...




Professor Corrigan meets Lia eyes and says "None of that now Ms. Schneider, all of you are being given a chance here. Some of your are here to prove yourselves to the B.P.R.D. and some of you are here to work off... old debts. But none of you are slaves, you all volunteered to work for us, and this is your first chance to prove to us… to me, that you can handle the responsibilities that we are giving you.”


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 4, 2004)

> "Another agent on a leash Frau Corrigan?




The Red Knight gives a look of shock and outrage (Although none of you can understand how a suit of armor can give facial expressions, it still manages somehow)

"On a leash? Me? Never! I obey only my lord, the great King Arthur. None can control the Knights. We do as we please and no one can make us do otherwise."

The man with the red gauntlet replies. His weary tone of voice makes it clear that this is a conversation the two have had many times before.
"If that's the case then why are here?"

The Red Knight looks flustered, the armor on his cheeks turns a litter redder.

"Uh, well, because, you see, umm... "

Finally it shuts up and returns to it's position by the wall. Looking once more like a statue, except for the red that still hasn't left it's cheeks.


----------



## Radiant (May 4, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Michael sensed something was wrong in the room moments before he heard the growl.  He paused in his examination of the dossier and looked up meeting Lia's eyes.  Michael glanced down at his right hand, realing for perhaps the first time what he was doing.
> 
> He bowed his head slightly, keeping his eyes on her.  "My apologizes, miss," Michael quietly responded with sincerity.




Again Lia's face is hard to read with her eyes behind the shades but she does look a little surprised at the reaction and lets it drop with a shrug, returning her attention to Professor Corrigan.



			
				Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> The Red Knight gives a look of shock and outrage (Although none of you can understand how a suit of armor can give facial expressions, it still manages somehow)
> 
> "On a leash? Me? Never! I obey only my lord, the great King Arthur. None can control the Knights. We do as we please and no one can make us do otherwise."
> 
> ...




She manages to hold her expression for a good three seconds before she bursts out laughing. Somehow it doesn't seem right on her, as if she hadn't laughed in honest amusement for a terribly long time.
Again the Red Knight is the only one to make her lower her shades and her wolf-eyes look at him for a long moment with something that could b petty and respect before she pushes the classes back up and ignores him.
_I don't have compassion to waste, especialy not on some rusty old construct._
She supresses a groan then she turns back,despite her youthfull appearance suddenly feeling too old and rusty herself.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Professor Corrigan meets Lia eyes and says "None of that now Ms. Schneider, all of you are being given a chance here. Some of your are here to prove yourselves to the B.P.R.D. and some of you are here to work off... old debts. But none of you are slaves, you all volunteered to work for us, and this is your first chance to prove to us… to me, that you can handle the responsibilities that we are giving you.”




Behind her shades Lia stares at Professor Corrigan for a long moment, assesing her prey and trying to decide if she wants to risk a confrontation. 
Somehow she decides that would be a bad idea and just nods.
"No one's complaining."
She reads through the dossier again to try to get more hints but in the end decides that there's nothing to do from here.
"All traces and scents will be gone after five days. Desserts are not prime hunting grounds. On the other hand a lone old man can't have walked far in those conditions."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 5, 2004)

*Andy*

Andy smirks at the scene going on before him. "Looks like this job won't be so boring after all, eh?"  He comments quietly, although to no one in particular.

_I'm beginning to wonder who exactly I'm working with here.  It's no surprise the B.R.P.D. has recruited some characters almost as interesting as myself, but this is a bit more than I've expected.  And then there's Ragna Rok-they obviously must have had specific reasons for going into the desert-but why?  Did the climate and terrain aid their project, or more likely projects somehow?  Was there some dangerous new creature in there?  An artifact?  Perhaps just because it offered a concealed position with which to do research?  Oh well, it's not really my problem just yet, I can let these guys do the dirty work._  Inwardly, he sighs, although his thoughts don't break free to the care-free surface presented to the rest.

Moving up and out of his chair with a natural grace, the teen makes his way casually over to the Red Knight.  He assumes a more pensieve expression as he examines the construct's form, however, turning back with an equally astounded look.  "Quite an interestin' toy you've got here, Prof.-where'd ya find him?"

Looking back to the suit of armor, he assumes a more down-to-earth guise, sticking out his hand bravely, "Pardon me sir, I've lost my manners.  It seems like some introductions are in order."  An honest smile issuing forth, he continues, "My name's Andy, pleased to meet you."


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

Professor Corrigan clears her throat then and says "Well if there are no additional questions, you should head up to Supply... that's Sublevel 10, Green Section. Just follow the green lines on the floors if you have never been there. Your transportation leaves in..." consulting her watch "One hour and 53 minutes at 1:00pm sharp, so if you have any personal items or issues that you would like to take care of please hurry, we are a time-table now. Your flight time should be 9 hours and 20 minutes, and you should be arriving in Bamako, Mali at 2:20am local time. From there we have carted a local commercial tourist passenger plane to take you to Timbuktu. You should arrive there around 6am in the morning, locale time. Dr. Clay and the local police chief should meet you at the airport. Good luck”

[OCC – if you do have other questions, you can still ask them… otherwise assuming you head over to supple. The Supply officer in charge there is one Patrick Wilson. There is a “standard” bundle for _most_ of you that includes the following…

*BPRD Tactical Vest* - load bearing Type IIIA Standard SWAT Vest. Color: Black with BPRD logo on back [Armor +1, Amazing Save: Damage +2]
*Belt Pouch* - load bearing Type IIIA Standard SWAT Belt. Color: Black with BPRD logo
*Mountain Pack* - load bearing backpack with easy snap detach to/from Tactical Vest. Holds up to 75lbs (only counts as 50lbs total encumbrance). Color: Black, with BPRD logo
*Trail Ration/Nutrition Bars* – one weeks worth. Weight 10 lbs
*Two “purifier” Canteens* (1 Quarts each): Green-Grey with BPRD logo. Weight 8lbs
*Multi-purpose tool/pocketknife*. Color: Black with BPRD logo on the hilt [Weapon/Melee +1 lethal]
*All-weather lighter*. Color: Silver with BPRD logo
*"Diving" lamp/flashlight* Color: Black with BPRD logo
*Personal Radios* -resemble cellular phones, generally with a range of 5-25 miles depending on local conditions. Can act as a cellphone in most modern areas [Radio Hearing/Transmitting]
*Belt Signal* -go for locating other belt signal within a 5-25 mile area (depending on locate conditions)
*WristWatch GPRS unit* Global Posting Satellite receiver with digital audio recorder built in.
*10mm 'Hunter' Pistol* hold 14 shots, generally with two additional clips. [Weapon/ranged +4 lethal, Armor Penetration 1, Range 40ft, 14 shots, Multifire]. Color: Black handgrip with BPRD logo.

Any additional items or change/requests should be made to Patrick, who is a pretty easy going fairly good looking young Caucasian male in his late 20’s. NOTE for the Red Knight they have given him the following…

*Personal Radios* -resemble cellular phones, generally with a range of 5-25 miles depending on local conditions. Can act as a cellphone in most modern areas [Radio Hearing/Transmitting] that they will attack to the Red Knight’s right wrist.
*Belt Signal* -go for locating other belt signal within a 5-25 mile area (depending on locate conditions), attached to Red Knight’s belt.
*WristWatch GPRS unit* Global Posting Satellite receiver with digital audio recorder built in. Attached to Red Knight’s left wrist.

Again, any changes let Patrick know )


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 5, 2004)

OOC: I assume they gave me personalized 'fireproof' stuff. Otherwise my equipment is going to be fried the first time I activate my energy field in combat.

And is it alright if I take the guy with the red gauntlet with me. I'm thinking of buying him as a reverse sidekick. Of course I need to come up with a name for him first  .

Also I'm going to try giving us different colors to see if it's easier to read. Red Knight will be red obviously. And the agent with the gauntlet will be green.

The Armor looks at the hand offered to him for a few seconds before the man with the gauntlet speaks.

"He wants to shake hands with you. It's considered a greeting nowadays."

"Oh. All these newfangled customs you people come up with. You should just stick to salutes like normal people."

Nonetheless he does shake your hand with quite a bit of strength. And continues shaking it until the man with the gauntlet tells him to stop.

After that they head down to the supply room with everyone else. The Red Knight looks around disapprovingly.

"You people and your doodads. Back in my day you had to make do with a belt knife and the clothes on your back."

"Welcome to the 20th century then. Since your so lightly loaded you can carry all my stuff as well."

The Red Knight Humphs at this but picks up the loaded down backpack with ease.

EDIT: Man that looks like christmas come early


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> OOC: I assume they gave me personalized 'fireproof' stuff. Otherwise my equipment is going to be fried the first time I activate my energy field in combat.




[OCC - yes you can consider that they have been "tested" and "treated" for your condition. Also if you want to pay for the "guy" as a Sidekick that would be cool with me, you can name him etc. and make him up (I would consider him somewhat well trained, ex-Special Forces or something)... otherwise, following happens... ]

As the group starts to break up and head for supply, Professor Corrigan comes up and says "Red Knight, if I could have a moment of your time please. I just wanted to say, that the gauntlet will stay here, no one on the team will be wearing it, or carrying it "just in case". We have had...'artificial persons'... working for us in the past and have on other working for us even now. I want it understood that we want to trust you and give you the option to act of your own free will. This mission maybe nothing, but on the off chance it is not, they will need your protection. But no matter what happens, you are being giving the right to make your own decisions...Understand that not everyone agrees with this, but I do. Good luck to you."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 5, 2004)

OOC: Alright I'll buy him as a sidekick then. Right now I'm thinking a veteran agent. Good military training and good knowledge of paranormal activity. I'm busy in RL right now so I might not be able to stat him up for a few days but consider 2 of my remaining points spent.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 5, 2004)

*Prophet  HP:3*

OOC: sorry for the delay, been having bad internet problems at home last two days.

In briefing room --

Standing against the back wall behind a chair everyone can see the last member of the team.  Dressed in a pearlescent white robe that ripples around him and tied around his waist with a yellow-gold sash/rope (think 2 thousand years ago type rope) is an ebony skinned man, his head covered with a white hood.  He has a goatee and in around his neck is a silver and gold cross.  In front of him he is holding a black-wood staff with a matching silver and gold cross on the top, and you can see metal strips of some kind of metal (unknown to any metal detectors on the planet) going the length of the black shaft.  

He mentions not a word, and during the whole briefing he stares at the pictures of the Nazi's with a deep hatred and sadness, and looking in his eyes one can tell that he feels sad about, not only the atrocities that they committed, but the fact that a person stooped to that level in the first place.

Then, with the mention of Ragna Rok, and listening to the others question the professor about it, he simply nods and, as the people are shuffling about, speaks, "Professor, if it is God's will for me to be here, then I shall humbly accept and do what I must.  I feel this is what I am meant to do."


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 3*

Michael departed the briefing room quietly.  He noticed the man in the white robe, he bowed slightly from the waist to the man and followed the instructions to the armory.  When he arrived, he reviewed the standard team gear, then spoke quietly with Patrick.

"Patrick, I will need more ammo," Michael requested, "for the pistol . . . and for my gun.  Also, since we're heading to the desert.  Do you have any of this gear in desert camo?  And I'll need a ball cap or other head covering."


----------



## Velmont (May 5, 2004)

"Thanks. If you have documents with more detail that I can read, about any subject we just discuss, I would like a copy to read while we are travelling. Now, I will go prepare my stock."

Paul follow Micheal to the store room.

"After your have found what he wants, can you put this aside for me, I'll pick them later."  Paul gives to Patrick a list he made while he was in the briefing room. The list can be read like that:

- Hunter Pistol with usual ammunition
- Tactical Vest
- Pocketknife
- Flashlight
- Survival Gears for Desert
- Personal Radio
- GPRS Watch
- Binoculars
- All-weather ligther
- Camo Full Suit for Desert
- Maps of Mali, Niger, Algeria, Mauritania


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Then, with the mention of Ragna Rok, and listening to the others question the professor about it, he simply nods and, as the people are shuffling about, speaks, "Professor, if it is God's will for me to be here, then I shall humbly accept and do what I must. I feel this is what I am meant to do."




[OCC- totally understand I have been having LOTS of problems getting on the boards lately]

Professor Corrigan says “Good to hear then Xavier, I have every confidence in you and the people going. Good luck.”




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Michael departed the briefing room quietly.  He noticed the man in the white robe, he bowed slightly from the waist to the man and followed the instructions to the armory.  When he arrived, he reviewed the standard team gear, then spoke quietly with Patrick.
> 
> "Patrick, I will need more ammo," Michael requested, "for the pistol . . . and for my gun.  Also, since we're heading to the desert.  Do you have any of this gear in desert camo?  And I'll need a ball cap or other head covering."





When the group gets to Supply, the fine a fairly good size waiting area that leads into a huge underground warehouse, with an insane amount of equipment, weapon lockers, boxes, crates, and even some vehicles!

Patrick comes out from the back and smiling to Ace says "Sure thing chief lets see how much ammo you thinking? Two extra clips? Three? Oh yea I took some liberties and instead of our normal black vests and packs I got you guys Desert Gray, but if you camo instead that’s fine… lets see what I can get ya. And a cap, need that in desert camo also? Here you go, with the B.P.R.D. logo and all.” 




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Thanks. If you have documents with more detail that I can read, about any subject we just discuss, I would like a copy to read while we are traveling. Now, I will go prepare my stock."




Professor Corrigan nods her head saying “I will arrange for all of his old correspondents to be bundled up and they will be on the plane if you need something to read. If you can leave them on the plane when you get to Mali… I would very much prefer these kinds of documents remain out of the public eye, due to their content.”



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Paul follows Michael to the store room.
> 
> "After your have found what he wants, can you put this aside for me, I'll pick them later." Paul gives to Patrick a list he made while he was in the briefing room. The list can be read like that:
> 
> ...




Patrick looks the list over, nodding his head “You bet chief, now let’s see…” and he walks through some back shelves, gathering the requested items. In about 5 minutes (he seems to know where everything is, where many of you would get lost in the maze of stuff) he returns with everything and starts packing them up into the pack.


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's: 3*



			
				Patrick said:
			
		

> Patrick comes out from the back and smiling to Ace says "Sure thing chief lets see how much ammo you thinking? Two extra clips? Three? Oh yea I took some liberties and instead of our normal black vests and packs I got you guys Desert Gray, but if you camo instead that’s fine… lets see what I can get ya. And a cap, need that in desert camo also? Here you go, with the B.P.R.D. logo and all.”




"Three extra clips would about do it.  Desert camo will be fine, if it is no trouble," Michael commented.  "One final thing then . . . sunglasses - polarized, anti-glare, non-reflective."

Michael started packing his gear and putting on the equipment, looking fondly at his discarded black leather tranchcoat - which would definitely stand out in the desert, and would be quite hot.  As he doubted the quartermaster actually had a leather trenchcoat in desert gray or camo, he didn't even ask about it.


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Three extra clips would about do it.  Desert camo will be fine, if it is no trouble," Michael commented.  "One final thing then . . . sunglasses - polarized, anti-glare, non-reflective."
> 
> Michael started packing his gear and putting on the equipment, looking fondly at his discarded black leather tranchcoat - which would definitely stand out in the desert, and would be quite hot.  As he doubted the quartermaster actually had a leather trenchcoat in desert gray or camo, he didn't even ask about it.




"You bet, 3 extra clips and lets see what else I got here... ah these should do. One for everyone then?" Patrick asks as he pulls out a set of very nice, hi-impact, polarizing, anti-glare, non-reflective sunglasses. [OCC assume that they have 2 points of Sensory Protection]. "Just sign here chief" 

"So then anyone else? What's your pleasure people? Any please sign on the dotted lines here. Government work you know, always got to have paperwork in triplicate”


----------



## Radiant (May 5, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Acid_crash said:
			
		

> He mentions not a word, and during the whole briefing he stares at the pictures of the Nazi's with a deep hatred and sadness, and looking in his eyes one can tell that he feels sad about, not only the atrocities that they committed, but the fact that a person stooped to that level in the first place.




She glances at the strange man with slight curiousity, thinking that she was wearing the same signs as the men on the pictures once. 
_"Now if this isn't ironic."_
She makes it a point to stay away from him, despite the changed time this is, or maybe was, her natural enemy.



			
				Patrick said:
			
		

> "You bet, 3 extra clips and lets see what else I got here... ah these should do. One for everyone then?" Patrick asks as he pulls out a set of very nice, hi-impact, polarizing, anti-glare, non-reflective sunglasses. [OCC assume that they have 2 points of Sensory Protection]. "Just sign here chief"
> 
> "So then anyone else? What's your pleasure people? Any please sign on the dotted lines here. Government work you know, always got to have paperwork in triplicate”




Lia takes the set offered to her without even looking at it. She doesn't care for any of these toys. Even the Nazi's had that thing with equipment, must be a general human weakness to depend on it.
At Patrick's offer of even more equipment she just snorts but she suddenly signs one of the papers then the sunglasses come up.
As an afterthought she remembers to say something about it, talking is not something she's used to.

"I'll take too. They often get lost then I ...change."


----------



## Velmont (May 5, 2004)

"Sunglasses, I forget that... I'll take one pair too."

He take the pencil and start to fill the papers.


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

[OCC -if nothing else is requested...]

Patrick wishes you all luck as you head back to the elevator. Taking it to the roof of the building, you are directed to a helipad that is going to fly you to B.P.R.D. private airfield in East Norwalk and you’re waiting corporate jet. After a short 20 minute flight you all pile out with your equipment bundles and head over to the large, fairly new Boeing Business-Class Heavy Jet, that is already warming up near the gate you landed by. The pilot is doing some final pre-flight check up and comes over as you approach. He is in his 30’s, dressed in a causal pilot’s suit, with a red scarf and a scruffy pilot’s hat that says ‘Freaky Flying Skyways’. Nodding and tipping his hat to each of you all he says “Do day to you sirs and madam, Sir Bertram Armstrong Redfield, at your serves. I shall be your pilot for this flight, so please check and store your baggage inside. We will be leaving in 22 minutes, so if you want to stretch a bit, before take-off now would be the time… we have a nice little trip in front of us, but there is a bar and food on board. All the chairs are rather large and should allow you to sleep comfortably. The weather looks good, and I don’t anticipate any problems. Welcome aboard this here flying brick and I do hope we all have a pleasant flight…”


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 6, 2004)

The Red Knight hesitates at the copter before Christopher orders him in. He grudgingly sits in the back and spends the whole time muttering about how if he was meant to fly Merlin would have given him wings. He also tries very hard not to look out the window, who knew constructs could be afraid of heights?

By the time they land at the airport the rust on his armor has taken on a distinctive greenish tint. This becomes even more pronounced when he looks at the jet waiting for them.

"You know what I think we need? A boat, a good sturdy boat. Riding on the ocean waves is a wonderful experience. I'm sure you would all enjoy it much more than flying."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 6, 2004)

*Andy*

Andy smiles and waves the professor goodbye before running off to grab his equipment and then change before joining the others at the plane.  He holds his arm tenderly, after all, that rusty metal bucket passing for a superhero shook it way too roughly.  A mental note about not shaking the hands of ancient relics is created.

Clothed now in a plain, bright red and black T-shirt and a comfortable-looking pair of jeans, he approaches the area where the others are.  He makes it a point to find himself in the presence of the priest, wearing an expression of awe and wonder at the saintly figure.  "Wow, that staff is like...supremely cool.  Is what that stuff you said in the room about God calling you to do this and all true?  That's like...awesome."  The tone of his voice is slightly annoying, in that little-kid-being-excited way, but his questioning sounds totally innocent.  "Oh, my names Andy by the way, what's yours?"

If possible, Andy tries to get a seat with him on the plane.  "Wow, now that I'm finally on this vehicle, I'm actually getting kinda scared...Those Ragna Rok people sound like serious baddies."


----------



## Velmont (May 6, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> "You know what I think we need? A boat, a good sturdy boat. Riding on the ocean waves is a wonderful experience. I'm sure you would all enjoy it much more than flying."




"Sorry, but nothing is more thrilling than flying, but I am not talking flying in one of these metal can, I talk floating on the wind, it is the most interesting experience that my magic have given me. And for having already taken the boat, I prefer to stay on the coast and smell the good fresh air of the sea from there. I'll let the seas to Poseidon."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 6, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Sorry, but nothing is more thrilling than flying, but I am not talking flying in one of these metal can, I talk floating on the wind, it is the most interesting experience that my magic have given me. And for having already taken the boat, I prefer to stay on the coast and smell the good fresh air of the sea from there. I'll let the seas to Poseidon."




"Oh flying with magic is okay. Magic is a good, natural, understandable force. It's just these strange metallic contraptions that I don't trust."


----------



## Acid_crash (May 6, 2004)

*Prophet*

"Thanks for your kindness Professor Corrigan and God bless you," Xavier says with genuine afflection as he follows the rest to Supply.  

When he walks he walks with an air of confidence around him, his robes swaying around him and giving the appearance that he could be floating, if one couldn't see the sandles on his feet connecting with the floor.  Each person he passes he knods to, to let them know he noticed them.

When offered equipment, Xavier replies, "I appreciate your offer of equipment, but I don't require them when the Lord blesses us on our journey to defeat evil.  However, because we are going into the desert, a pair of your sunglasses won't be so bad.  Thank you, and God bless you."  

Xavier leaves the man and walks with the rest of the group towards the transport, when...



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Clothed now in a plain, bright red and black T-shirt and a comfortable-looking pair of jeans, he approaches the area where the others are.  He makes it a point to find himself in the presence of the priest, wearing an expression of awe and wonder at the saintly figure.  "Wow, that staff is like...supremely cool.  Is what that stuff you said in the room about God calling you to do this and all true?  That's like...awesome."  The tone of his voice is slightly annoying, in that little-kid-being-excited way, but his questioning sounds totally innocent.  "Oh, my names Andy by the way, what's yours?"
> 
> If possible, Andy tries to get a seat with him on the plane.  "Wow, now that I'm finally on this vehicle, I'm actually getting kinda scared...Those Ragna Rok people sound like serious baddies."




Xavier smiles kindly at the youngster as he asks the questions.  "Thank you Andy for your wonderful compliment about this....supremely cool....staff, but it's not mine, it's a gift from our Heavenly Father.  I desire not to use it's power unless I must, but when evil is rising I feel that the time will come to use it."

He pauses when they climb into the vehicle, and he takes a seat towards the back.  When the kid sits next to him, he continues, "Let's also not forget that Ragna Rok is a very dangerous enemy, not just of us on this plane, but of all life.  I would say they are, as you put it, serious baddies.  Of the most dangerous and vile kind. (He speaks the last with a grave undertone and deep voice)"

When everyone is finally in, he bows his head and begins to say a prayer.  It's not a long prayer, but one he feels he must speak before the transport takes off.  

After the prayer, he glances at everyone in turn, locks eyes with each, and nods.


----------



## Radiant (May 6, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> I shall be your pilot for this flight, so please check and store your baggage inside. We will be leaving in 22 minutes, so if you want to stretch a bit, before take-off now would be the time… we have a nice little trip in front of us, but there is a bar and food on board. All the chairs are rather large and should allow you to sleep comfortably. The weather looks good, and I don’t anticipate any problems. Welcome aboard this here flying brick and I do hope we all have a pleasant flight…”




Without a words Lia sets her watch for twenty minutes and with a nod to the pilot heads of to walk along the airfield for a while.
To her own surprise she again finds herself in agreement with that strange piece of rusty old armor but ads nothing.

She walks aimlessly for the next 15 minutes and sometimes just stops, her heightened scent picking up smells she didn't know before and generally enjoys being out in the open.
Still she returns shrotly before takeoff and sits herself to the opposide end from Xavier. 
_On the bright side I get some distance from the anoying kid that way too._
She will fumble with her seat for a while, not too sure how it works before she mananges to lower the back enough to lie comfortably.
Her mood has brightenend considerably just from the short walk and from what she has seen in the flight just before she is quite sure that this thing is a lot more secure than the planes she knew in her time so she just stretches and relaxes.



			
				Xavier said:
			
		

> After the prayer, he glances at everyone in turn, locks eyes with each, and nods.




Then he looked at everyone before Lia still had her shades on and just ignored him but this time he hits her eyes right on and she can't ignore that. Her yellow eyes stare back at him in disgust but somehow his total calm makes her look away.
"Oh spare me that crap."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 6, 2004)

*Andy*



> Originally posted by *Lia*
> "Oh spare me that crap."




_Amen to that._  Andy thinks as he eagerly returns the nod to the prophet.


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2004)

Michael stowed his black leather garments in his room and made for the airfield.



			
				Redfield said:
			
		

> “ . . . All the chairs are rather large and should allow you to sleep comfortably. The weather looks good, and I don’t anticipate any problems. Welcome aboard this here flying brick and I do hope we all have a pleasant flight…”




Almost immediately after Redfield was finished speaking, Michael entered the plane to select a seat.  Looking at the sight lines to the possible entrances on the plane, Michael selected his seat based on his ability to draw and fire into those lines of sight.  He kept his backpack and gear with him on the plane (either on the seat next to him or on the floor beside his seat).

He got as comfortable as he could in his seat and prepared to make the journey, eyes half-closed as he rested, but didn’t sleep.  He didn’t want the nightmares to come again, not on an airplane.


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

After everyone gets settled in for the flight, Redfield enters the planes and heads for the pilots cabin. Over the loud speakers he says “Kindly take your seats and strap yourselves in, we are about to take off.” And the plane idles up and heads to the runway without delay. After a short wait the plane is off and heading over the Atlantic in no time. The hours drone by through, with little happing. There are movie laptop systems built into every seat that people can watch a wide selection of movies and documentaries. The additional correspondents of Sterne’s are available in a dossier that was dropped off by another B.P.R.D. field agent before take-off. They include letters to a number of different people within the Nazi party and government, about North African history and how Aryan Peoples played a piedmont role in its history of the region. 
[Anyone wishing to read these for more then an hour (there are copies of about a hundred letters, research papers, proposals, grant applications, etc) may make a Profession (Research) or a Search roll and let me know what the result is] 
Just over 9 hours later, Redfield’s voice is hear over the speakers again waking anyone asleep “Lady and Gentlemen, I am about to make our final approach into Mali capital Bamako, kindly return to your seats and strap yourselves in. We should be landing in 10 minutes; it is 1:52am local time.”

True to his word the jet quickly touches down without problems on the Mali tarmac and taxies to a stop near the airport terminal. The night’s sky is very clear and a bit chilly (they roll up a debarking stairs, as the terminal is not very modern). The party is meet by a strange looking little man who introduces himself as Greoire Montaigne, with a heavy French accent he says “Top of the morning to ye, one and all. Hopin ye flight was a pleasant one, cause now the fun does begin, no what I mean? Well then this way to be pride and joy, the Flying Dutchman, HA, that’s a laugh, no what I mean? Here we go here we go… off to the great unknown? Well Mother, Marry and Juab, I’ll get you right, no what I mean. Here we are, here we are, load up and all aboard. Just finishing refueling and we be off, off we go to Timbuktu, Saints alive.” The party is lead to a two-engine prop cargo plane that has been converted to carry passengers in the front, and still cargo in the back. It looks to be 20 or 30 years old, but it is clean and looks to be in good condition. Of course any who linger outside watch in horror as Montaigne is fueling the plane from a near by fuel truck, he strikes up a match and lights a long cigarette, standing near some spilled gas. Whether by dumb luck or divine intervention there is no explosion and he finishes refuel, chatting to himself and the saints and anyone around absent-mildly. “Well now, here we go, here we go, Timbuktu, great place to visit in the winter, no what I mean? OK all aboard, lets get a going, got be back for evening mass tonight, bless the traveler and all that, know what I mean?” 

While this flight is far bumper then the one on the corporate jet, the plane still makes good time to Timbuktu, arriving just around sun-rise. Anyone looking out the windows can see that it is a desert town of good size. Checking recorders the population is around 30,000 at this time. For a quick history lesson, if anyone read up on the area, Timbuktu is on the southern edge of the Sahara Desert, a few miles north of the Niger River. In the Middle Ages, it was a rich city where desert caravans met traders from the south to deal in gold, salt and slaves. The Emperor of Mali built famous mosques and colleges, and recruited countless scholars. It went into decline after the Empire fell, the French didn’t do very much for it, and the old trade patterns are now all but vanished. However of late, international organizations have been trying to preserve the great mosques and the medieval libraries, and there is a small tourist trade that has grown up over the years. The area is mostly peaceful, with some rare banditry and petty crimes.

The plane lands on a dusty airstrip as the wind picks up a bit, causes a hazy view of the area. There are two people here to meet the party, a short, broadly-built, older African American that you recognize as the historian Dr. Reginald Clay and another chap who is dressed in a worn police Captains uniform, smoking a fat cigar.


----------



## Velmont (May 6, 2004)

During the trip, Paul read the documentation, but the late hour make him feel sleepy, and the words slip in his mind.

OOC: Search roll: 3 + 4 = 7

When the plane finally stop at Timbuktu, Paul get out of the plane and take a deep breath.

"There must be no humidity in the air... not best for the lung, but aleways better than the smell of that plane.

Mister Clay, I am happy to meet you. I am Paul Decker. I have read about your former works a bit. It was pretty interesting. On what are you working now?"

OOC: As Paul have studied in History, I have assume he had at least heard a bit about Clay. But as Paul havn't had the time to publish many articles before his emprisonement at the BPRD, I doubt many historian knows me.


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

[OCC - Paul learns nothing really extra is learned from Sterne's correspondents]

Dr. Clay smiles and shakes Paul's hand, and offers it to the rest of the party. He indicates the police officer next to him and says "A pleasures to me you Mr. Decker. Allow me to introduce you to Captain Aziz El Ouaqid, who is head of police here in Timbuktu.” 

The man nods his head but does not offer his hand. He says “Welcome to the Sahara. We have vehicles to transport you to either the Hotel DeGaul, where we have made reservations for you if you wish to… tidy up after your trip. Or we can take you to where ever you wish to go. I have two drivers at your disposal if you desire, or you might drive yourself.” He seems to look at Lia a bit longer then one would consider proper and he stares openly at the Red Knight… not really sure what to make of the… ‘suit’. After a moment he looks to Dr. Clay “Well I must return to be duties, I leave them in your capable hands doctor. Please enjoy your stay in my beautiful city. I hope that this… incident can be clean up quickly and quietly. Good day to you all.” He bow slightly and then heads to a waiting police car with a couple other police officer standing by, gets in the back seat and drives off, not stopping to answer any questions, even if propped directly.

Dr. Clay clears his throat with some embarrassment and says “Well then, where would you like to be off to? I was told by the embassy to help you and any way that I can.”


----------



## Acid_crash (May 6, 2004)

*Prophet*

Xavier Prophet read the documents while en route to the destination, OOC = Search 17 (roll) + 1 (Int) = 18.

While on the second plain he says another quick prayer, quicker than the first, and then meditates until we touch down.  _Those yellow eyes...where have I seen eyes like that before?_ he asks himself as he meditates. 

OOC = I don't know if Xavier would recognize eyes like that, either from a vision or from something he read, but if it is possible, no matter how unlikely, then tell the me the skill and I'll roll as required.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 6, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [OCC - Paul learns nothing really extra is learned from Sterne's correspondents]
> 
> Dr. Clay smiles and shakes Paul's hand, and offers it to the rest of the party. He indicates the police officer next to him and says "A pleasures to me you Mr. Decker. Allow me to introduce you to Captain Aziz El Ouaqid, who is head of police here in Timbuktu.”
> 
> ...




"Please don't mind our haggard looks, we have had a long and bumpy ride here and I didn't each much on the plain.  Before we investigate the body, could you take us to get a bite to eat and get our rooms situated.  While we eat perhaps you can tell us more about this situation from your own view, it would be a great help to us."

Xavier reaches out to shake Dr. Clay's hand and gives a genuine smile.


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Xavier Prophet read the documents while en route to the destination, OOC = Search 17 (roll) + 1 (Int) = 18.




[Xavier notices that much of Sterne’s research was looking into an ancient, pre-history city built somewhere in northern Africa, which he believed to have been founded by pre-European Aryans (i.e. Aryans before coming to Germany, etc). Supposedly these Aryans were powerful mystics and necromancers, able to defeat death! Xavier gets the impression that Sterne was fairly obsessed with this idea]



			
				Acid_crash said:
			
		

> OOC = I don't know if Xavier would recognize eyes like that, either from a vision or from something he read, but if it is possible, no matter how unlikely, then tell the me the skill and I'll roll as required.




[OCC not sure what you are looking for but you have seen them on pictures of Wolves before. If you want to rool for something else let me know, and what skill you think you should use]




			
				Acid_crash said:
			
		

> "Please don't mind our haggard looks, we have had a long and bumpy ride here and I didn't each much on the plain. Before we investigate the body, could you take us to get a bite to eat and get our rooms situated. While we eat perhaps you can tell us more about this situation from your own view, it would be a great help to us."
> 
> Xavier reaches out to shake Dr. Clay's hand and gives a genuine smile.




Dr. Clay returns the handshake and the smile. He says "But of course, there is a wonderful little cafe not far from the hotel. Perhaps we can drop your bags off and go there directly."


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2004)

Michael gathered his gear from the plane, including his pack and walked down the ramp.  _'That was definitely a man with a lot of karma,'_ Michael thought of the second pilot.

He put on his sunglasses and ballcap and took a look around, seeing if anyone else was interested in their arrival in Timbuktu. (Spot Roll 19 +7)

Michael offered quietly, "I can drive one of the vehicles, provided there is a guide aboard to direct us."


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Michael gathered his gear from the plane, including his pack and walked down the ramp.  _'That was definitely a man with a lot of karma,'_ Michael thought of the second pilot.
> 
> He put on his sunglasses and ballcap and took a look around, seeing if anyone else was interested in their arrival in Timbuktu. (Spot Roll 19 +7)
> 
> Michael offered quietly, "I can drive one of the vehicles, provided there is a guide aboard to direct us."




With a sharp eye, Ace looks around and sees a few airport employees walking or lounging about, but no one seems especially interested in the odd party. Even one that includes a rusty suit of medieval armor...

Dr. Clay says to Ace "Well sir that is up to you if you would rather relax... but between you and me, these people learned to drive by watching Jackie Chan movies. I would, suggest we take over those duties and just let them show us the way. I know how to get to the Hotel and Cafe also."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 7, 2004)

The Red Knight unsteadily walks off the plane. His armor is definately greener than it should be.

"I don't care where we go, as long as it's away from this demon-spawned flying contraption."

Christopher follows him out, uneffected by the plane ride. He listens to everyone speak but doesn't say anything himself.


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 4*



			
				Dr. Clay said:
			
		

> Dr. Clay says to Ace "Well sir that is up to you if you would rather relax... but between you and me, these people learned to drive by watching Jackie Chan movies. I would, suggest we take over those duties and just let them show us the way. I know how to get to the Hotel and Cafe also."




"That would be up to the others as to the destination.  I will drive one of the vehicles though and I would be pleased if you were to ride along," Michael explained.  _'Never did find out who was point on this mission.  Wonder who'll be giving the orders?'_ Michael thought.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 7, 2004)

*Andy*

Groggily turning one last time before waking up to the sound of the pilot's voice, Andy opens his eyes, aware of a sheen of cold sweat coating his skin.  The nightmares were never pleasant, after all, they weren't supposed to be.  _A reminder of the good ol' days._ he thinks.  He didn't bother to go over the documents, he was too exhausted or bored or perhaps both.  Time passes quickly and inexorably forwards, and pretty soon the group is at their destination.

Andy smiles, happy to get out of the plane and stretch a little before returning to business.  Content to letting Xavier handle diplomatic relations, at least for the present, as he preciously fingers the ring he tucked on right before taking the second flight.  Resting on the third finger of his right hand, the ring appears to made of some type of exotic wood, in the shape of a long, thin snake curled in a circle, its mouth extended open to devour the end of its own tail.  He almost immediately scoffs at captain's departure, "Pig..." he mutters underneath his breath.

"I'm not sure about the rest of you, but I'm definately ready for some grub."  Andy says in response to Xavier's suggestion to the prof.


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2004)

"I would love to see the ancient buildings that have been preserved, but it is not really the point of our trip... do you know what have happen with that men. Have you witness anything?"


----------



## Acid_crash (May 7, 2004)

*Prophet HP: 3*

Xavier takes a seat in the back of one of the vehicles when everyone has decided on going, resting the staff against his side.  He intends to sit in the same vehicle as Dr. Clay, and when en route to the hotel and cafe, he asks Dr. Clay, "Have you ever done research, or heard about, a group of people called the Aryan's?"

When he takes a seat, he puts on the sunglasses that he got from supply.


----------



## Radiant (May 7, 2004)

*Lia*

During the flight:
Doing her best to hide behind her sunglasses Lia follows to the next plain. Of course she wishes she would just have closed her eyes then she sees the man lighting his cigarete during refuiling. It is over before she had time to react.
_Oh my, in the good old day I would have allready leaped as far away as possible. Well at least I'm not lying in the dirt for nothing now._
Despite every intention of not pissing of the B.R.P.D more than necesary she continues to toy with the thought of just eating the anoying and never silent little man. 

She tried to read the correspondence during the flight but lost patience after a few pages. Looking around who read it too she decides that Andy might be the best to ask, after seeing the pilot he suddenly appears a lot less anoying. She doesn't bother with small talk so her question is about the thrid sentence she spoke at all since they all met.
"Did you find something usefull in the material?"

Back on the ground:
Lia doesn't take the Professor's offered hand but stay far enough away from him to make it look more like she didn't notice than an insult. Again she doesn't speak with anyone but she does return the look of the police officer. She smiles at him under her shades and her fangs extend just enough to make her teeth appear a little too sharp.
Especially after someone mentions food...



			
				Michael said:
			
		

> "That would be up to the others as to the destination. I will drive one of the vehicles though and I would be pleased if you were to ride along,"




During the ride she leans back, tries to find place to stretch her legs and occasionaly takes of her shades as she tries to get used to so much light again. In the end she gives it up deciding that this is not the perfect place for that.



			
				Xavier said:
			
		

> Xavier takes a seat in the back of one of the vehicles when everyone has decided on going, resting the staff against his side. He intends to sit in the same vehicle as Dr. Clay, and when en route to the hotel and cafe, he asks Dr. Clay, "Have you ever done research, or heard about, a group of people called the Aryan's?"




Lia laughs out at the question and leans forward.
"What, so much hate for the Nazi's and then you don't know who they even are? You've got an Aryan right here."


----------



## Acid_crash (May 7, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Lia laughs out at the question and leans forward.
> "What, so much hate for the Nazi's and then you don't know who they even are? You've got an Aryan right here."




Xavier looks at her and smiles at her, chuckling a bit. 

"For what the Nazi's did to the Jews and for their experiments they performed I do indeed hate the results of what happened and the evil that corrupted them.  I also feel a deep sadness for them and the atrocities they performed, which then brings me to you.  

"Who and what are the Aryan?  Some kind of experiment the Nazi's performed, or the Ragna Rok?  I don't want any trouble, I just want to understand.  If you are willing to talk then I'm willing to understand who you are."

OOC - Xavier is really trying to use all his Charisma and Super Charisma right now to show that he means no harm to her as he talks to her.


----------



## Radiant (May 7, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Xavier looks at her and smiles at her, chuckling a bit.
> 
> "For what the Nazi's did to the Jews and for their experiments they performed I do indeed hate the results of what happened and the evil that corrupted them.  I also feel a deep sadness for them and the atrocities they performed, which then brings me to you.
> 
> "Who and what are the Aryan?  Some kind of experiment the Nazi's performed, or the Ragna Rok?  I don't want any trouble, I just want to understand.  If you are willing to talk then I'm willing to understand who you are."




She looks at him for a while, clearly not that interested in helping but in the end she gives another resigned shrug and grumbles an answer.

"The Aryans are the purest humans, tall blond, blue eyes, I'm sure you heard about them. Superior since their blood isn't tainted by the mongrel races."

Her eyes wander over the landscape as she sinks into some memories before she goes on.

" And Ragan Rok? Don't even ask about them. A bunch of fools that can't even control their own creations. It's a wonder that they existed for so long, I would have expected them to have died long ago from summoning major demons into their asses or something similarly stupid. 
And if some of them still are alive they will soon regret it because I have a whole lot of things to thank them for."


----------



## Acid_crash (May 7, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> She looks at him for a while, clearly not that interested in helping but in the end she gives another resigned shrug and grumbles an answer.
> 
> "The Aryans are the purest humans, tall blond, blue eyes, I'm sure you heard about them. Superior since their blood isn't tainted by the mongrel races."
> 
> ...




"Ahh, I see.  Your time for retribution will come.  God is with us and with his guidance we will see that they receive the punishment for the atrocities they have committed.  Thank you for your time Lia, it's been a priviledge talking to you."

Xavier turns away to look at the landscape as it zooms by.


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "And if some of them still are alive they will soon regret it because I have a whole lot of things to thank them for."




Paul listen to Xavier and Lia. "Do you mean you have lived during the second WW? Well, you don't make your age. And what are those creation made by Ragna Roc?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Lia*:
> She doesn't bother with small talk so her question is about the thrid sentence she spoke at all since they all met.
> "Did you find something usefull in the material?"




_Hrm._

Andy takes a moment to recline back in his chair before opening his mouth, "Well, I really didn't find any more information than what we went over in our briefing...my eyes would kind of wander off the page after the first five pages or so, y'know?"

"To be _honest_, I was hoping some one more intelligent than myself would read it and just give us all a summary afterwards-which is what I expect you were looking for when you asked me.  Sorry I can't be more of a help in that regard."

_Moderate fabrication, I suppose I could actually *try* next time.  First, let's look if this girl sees through this initial facade.  She seems to be warming up to me though, for whatever reason, and she could be useful in the near future..._

"I wouldn't worry too much about it, really."  Andy continues, "This mission is pretty straight-forward.  We don't really have any boundries or perimeters, and our goal is open ended.  However, I just hope the others can be as...efficient as you are."  He says with a very serious tone in his voice.


----------



## Radiant (May 7, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Acid_crash said:
			
		

> "Ahh, I see.  Your time for retribution will come.  God is with us and with his guidance we will see that they receive the punishment for the atrocities they have committed.  Thank you for your time Lia, it's been a priviledge talking to you."
> 
> Xavier turns away to look at the landscape as it zooms by.




"Fick dich ins Knie."
Lia turns away, lost in some memories. She has no interest at all to see just punishment for past crimes. Not for her at least. If god gets his pound of flesh from Ragna Rok after her she couldn't care less.
_Besides I allready paid a high enough price for my part._



			
				Andy said:
			
		

> Andy takes a moment to recline back in his chair before opening his mouth, "Well, I really didn't find any more information than what we went over in our briefing...my eyes would kind of wander off the page after the first five pages or so, y'know?"
> 
> "To be honest, I was hoping some one more intelligent than myself would read it and just give us all a summary afterwards-which is what I expect you were looking for when you asked me. Sorry I can't be more of a help in that regard."
> 
> "I wouldn't worry too much about it, really." Andy continues, "This mission is pretty straight-forward. We don't really have any boundries or perimeters, and our goal is open ended. However, I just hope the others can be as...efficient as you are." He says with a very serious tone in his voice.




She bends towards him and breathes in deeply, a gesture that looks quite strange from a human.
Her answer is only a whisper to make sure the others don't here her.
"Since animals can't speak they mostly perceive others intentions and feelings from their smell. You smell awfully self-assured for  the act you are trying to pull here.
She leans forward a little bit again and softly claps her hands in a slow and steady rythm.
"And your heartbeat is very controlled for someone as excited as you claim to be."


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

Dr. Clay nods his head to Ace and says “Well then, let’s get going shall we? If everyone would pile into one of the cars here…” looking at the two officers standing around idly he says “I believe we have this covered gentlemen, your services as drivers are not needed right now. Convey our thanks to your commander if you would.” They both seem uninterested either way and head off to another waiting police car. 

The vehicles provided are land rovers, 10 or 12 years old and can hold 6 or 7 people comfortably, maybe even 8 or 9 if you want to cram in (and someone does not mind riding in the cargo area). Dr. Clay says “It is just a short drive over to the Hotel, and the Café is right near by. Would anyone care to drive the second car or do you want to take just one vehicle?” He is standing next to the first one with Ace driving…

[Depending on whom you head over there]

Dr. Clay’s nods to the questions asked of him and says “Oh I am sure that I could go on all day about my work here, but that is not why you are here so I will try and refrain from that for now. Hmm I am not sure what I can tell you that I did not talk to the Embassy about, but I will try. Six days ago, some local Tuareg tribesmen rode into the marketplace on the camels, where I happened to be at the time; with that man I later found out was a Mr. Frankelle. They claimed to have found him in the desert to the north of town and I suspect they were hoping for a reward by bringing him to town. He was conscious at the time, but unfortunately he only spoke German, and no one around could communicate with him. I know French and Arabic and some of the local tribal tongues but that’s all I afraid. I did pick up a few words from him, mostly he was repeating something about a “Doctor” and a couple of phrases that I think were ‘_zikenug is volstandie_” and maybe _start more zeslagen_. The last thing he said before he passed away was a bit odd also… he was stopped and started staring into the sky and said _sonne is gut_ twice rather slowly. Again not sure how much help that will be…”
Anyone speaking German (if they have not figured this out already) can make a INT check, let me know what you get

After a short drive you make the Café, and are directed to a place where you can clean up and then are seated at an open table near the front of the place. There are no real windows, in fact the front of the Café is open to the street. This part of town is rather beautiful, with old buildings, mosques, and public works everywhere. You can tell that it is an old city, and that the place has a long history. You can continue to ask Dr. Clay any other questions as the meal goes on, and when do he will ask “Well then where to now?”


----------



## Radiant (May 7, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Paul listen to Xavier and Lia. "Do you mean you have lived during the second WW? Well, you don't make your age. And what are those creation made by Ragna Roc?"




"Of course I don't. Humans are just so patheticly weak, if I would share their weaknesses I'd be long dead by now.
At the second question she abesently brushes over some of her ribs and winces, remembering the punch of a certain stone fist.
"Why don't you ask the B.R.P.D., it used to work for them."

She will leaps onto the gargo area there she can get the most place for herself.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> I did pick up a few words from him, mostly he was repeating something about a “Doctor” and a couple of phrases that I think were ‘zikenug is volstandie” and maybe start more zeslagen. The last thing he said before he passed away was a bit odd also… he was stopped and started staring into the sky and said sonne is gut twice rather slowly. Again not sure how much help that will be…”




"Zikenug is complete, whatever it is. I have no idea about the second phrase are you sure you got it right?"
She takes of her shades and looks into the sun herself for second. Blinking from the bright light she translates the last part, starring into nothingness. If it wouldn't look so wrong on her one could just think she is feeling compassion.
 " Die Sonne ist gut. The sun is good. Something you would say if you haven't seen it for years and finally got out under the open sky again. Maybe he's been underground for the whole time...
Her expression grows neutral again as she considers what it means.
"They have built some underground labratory, that's exactly what Ragna Rok would do. There are not a whole lot of other options to hide in a dessert.


-_ooc: language roll of 16 if that helps. Couldn't decipher the meaning of the rest and I'm not even sure I got the first part right._


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 7, 2004)

The Red Knight rides in one cargo areas of one of the cars, being a bit to large to properly sit on the seats. He doesn't like the bumpy ride but since it's not a plane he doesn't complain, for now. 

During the trip Christopher starts to fill him in on what WW 2 and the Nazi's were. You miss a lot of stuff when you sleep for several hundred years.


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> -_ooc: language roll of 16 if that helps. Couldn't decipher the meaning of the rest and I'm not even sure I got the first part right._




[OCC - well remember, Clay does not speak German and he is trying to get close... AND I don't speak much myself ...]

Lia thinks that ‘zikenug’ might be ‘zeichnung’ for drawing or design…  

The second line you are not sure about ‘start’; but ‘more’ could be ‘mauer’ or wall; and ‘zerslagen’ could be ‘zerschlagen’ could be broken, for something ‘broken wall’


----------



## Acid_crash (May 7, 2004)

*Prophet HP: 3*

Over eating lunch at the cafe, Xavier orders just some water and some of the local cuisine.  He places his staff to his right, in reaching distance should anything suddenly occur.  Before actually eating, he bows his head and says a quick prayer, asking for blessing of this food and giving thanks for the blessings of life God has given us, followed by an Amen.

_It's very sad Lia has so much anger within her soul.  Perhaps someday she will be free of the demons that possess her.  I need to learn German._ 

During lunch he will listen to everyone else talk, but turns to the suit of armor at some point, "If you don't mind myself asking you this, but where do you come from?  You are the first living suit of armor I have met in my life."


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 3*

Michael was pleased to be driving, although through most of the trip he was uncertain what the destination was.  Through dinner at the cafe, he listened and keep alert for those listening in.  

He wasn't really paranoid or anything.  Michael just was being protective of his teammates and their well-being.  As such, at dinner he kept his back to the wall, and made himself aware of the sight lines into and out of the cafe - his gun in easy reach.

OOC: Spot (Roll 6 + 7 = 13), Listen (Roll 2 + 6 = 8), Sigh!!


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

*Michael does not see any hear anything that really sets off any warning bells for him... Timbuktu seems to be poor, out of the way city, lost a bit in the past maybe. Although people sometimes stop and look at the group, it is more out of curiosity over foreigners then anything else.   

As the meal wraps up, Dr. Clay asks "Well then where to now? Any other questions you might have for me?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 8, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> During lunch he will listen to everyone else talk, but turns to the suit of armor at some point, "If you don't mind myself asking you this, but where do you come from?  You are the first living suit of armor I have met in my life."




OOC: Now you've done it.

Christopher groans and put his head in his hands at the question but the Red Knight doesn't notice. It is too busy drawing in a deep breath to regail you with his exploits.

"I was forged by the famous wizard Merlin in the foundrys of Camalot ages ago. Things were a lot more dangerous back in those days and Merlin wanted to ensure King Arthurs safety so he made me, the greatest of all knights, to protect him. I was the mightiest of knights in King Arthurs court. Why once I slayed a dozen great dragons at once, with my bear hands. It was a foggy day and the other knights had all gotten colds...."

The Red Knight continues on this vein for quite some time. Actaully he doesn't stop for almost an hour. Christopher looks annoyed but doesn't even try to shut him up. The stories all sound very impressive but the Red Knight contradicts himself several times and gets a lot of facts messed up so you think it might just be made up.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 8, 2004)

*Prophet HP: 3*

Xavier listens intently, never showing signs of boredom even though it takes an hour for him to tell his tale.  

"That is very interesting Red Knight."  Xavier then turns to Red Knight's companion, "I am Xavier, who are you?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 8, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> "That is very interesting Red Knight."  Xavier then turns to Red Knight's companion, "I am Xavier, who are you?"




"I'm Christopher, I've been assigned to watch over this lump of scrap metal."
"I heard that."
"And for the love of all that you consider good and holy please never ask him about his history again. Usually he takes three or four times as long to recite one of his make-believe histories."
"I can still hear you."
"For some reason I can't command him to shut up when he's telling those fairy tales."
"Stop calling my history a fairy tale. I don't insult your origins."
"Thats because you can't come up with an insult that isn't over 100 years old. Now be quiet."
"Why you, you, I bite my thumb at you!"
"See what I mean?"

OOC: For those of you who don't recognize it 'I bite my thumb at you' is an insult at the start of Romeo and Juliet. Apparently Red Knight is fond of the classics.


----------



## Karl Green (May 8, 2004)

Dr. Clay watches with some fascination, smiling a bit. He says to Ace "I...I never really believed in all this mystical...stuff... but wow... that... 'suit' is alive isn't it?"


----------



## Acid_crash (May 8, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> "I'm Christopher, I've been assigned to watch over this lump of scrap metal."
> "I heard that."
> "And for the love of all that you consider good and holy please never ask him about his history again. Usually he takes three or four times as long to recite one of his make-believe histories."
> "I can still hear you."
> ...




Xavier chuckles as Christopher explains himself and Red Knight, "I'll do my best to remember that Christopher.  I come from the streets of Hell's Kitchen in Manhattan, a priest of six years before being blessed with God's duty to fight against the rising evil that threatens this world.  I am Xavier and it's nice to meet you."

(OOC - As lunch/dinner is being finished, I'm going to take a good look around the streets and cafe, seeing if I either sense anything with my detection or just with my Spot and Listen skills.  Spot = 14 (roll) + 2 (ability) = 16, Listen = 14 (roll) + 2 (ability) = 16)


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2004)

Michael mediated at the table . . . he hardly moved.  His eyes were focused at a distant point, though they would dart to an entrance if someone entered the cafe.  Otherwise, he rested his mind while the Red Knight spoke, he had overheard the knight telling of his origins on base once.  Luckily, the knight had covered a technician, and Michael merely listened (out of sight) and left as the story seemed to wrap up.  Michael found on later than the technician was actually there another whole hour.

The doctor leaned into his personal space, and Michael snapped out of his mediations smoothly, with but a slight blink of his eyes . . . which then turned to regard their contact, Dr. Clay.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Dr. Clay watches with some fascination, smiling a bit. He says to Ace "I...I never really believed in all this mystical...stuff... but wow... that... 'suit' is alive isn't it?"




"It would appear so," Michael commented. "In fact, the knight would be a minor example of the mystical . . . no offense, Mr Knight.  Hasn't anything happened around here that at first blush seemed . . . unexplainable?"


----------



## Radiant (May 8, 2004)

*Lia*

Lia takes the next best positon to cover the place after Ace went in. She won't eat anything but drinks some water. She isn't as actively watching as he though, having grown a bit lax and trusting in her heightened senses to warn her of any danger.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Dr. Clay watches with some fascination, smiling a bit. He says to Ace "I...I never really believed in all this mystical...stuff... but wow... that... 'suit' is alive isn't it?"




"Better get used to it. If I think about it the phrases you remember only make sense in one way.
The picture is complete, the wall/barrier has been or will be destroyed. 
Now if we are talking about Ragna Rok that could be anything, from a portal to hell, limbo, disneyland or some other unpleasant place to some major mystic realm that allows to travel through time, gives you immortality, etc.. 
It's all a waste of time and even if it is possible then no one can control it but Ragna Rok is obseesesd with such stuff."

She drinks the last of her water and stands up after that, deciding that she talked enough for a weak, and leaves the place to take a shot walk. 
Just moving around freely severly brightens her mood.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 8, 2004)

While the Red Knight is recounting his tale, Andy goes around the town to find out all the information he can about strange events occurring recently (and/or as to who might have more knowledge about it besides the professor) as well as anything else that might be useful to the group's mission.  He attempts not to draw direct attention to himself but rather, more subtly lead conversations towards that direction.

_That Lia is pretty impressive, it seems I've underestimated her skills of perception-I must be more convincing next time._  He thinks as he crosses the street and enters another building.  "Excuse me, sir..."  He begins as he questions another person.

(OOC - Gather Information check, roll of 11 + 15 = 26)


----------



## Karl Green (May 8, 2004)

[NOTE that it is still pretty early... your plane arrived at 6:00am local time, it is around 7am right now, so you are just finishing breakfast]

Xavier gets no feelings, for good or ill, just looking around. The city is old, he can feel that... and there some basic mystical lines and fields deep down in the city. Nothing odd, just something one would expect from such an old place where scholars, etc have been for so many years.

Lia wanders around a bit, getting a few strange stares from some of the locals. She notes that most women are wearing a lot of clothing, including headscarves, etc. The city is pretty dusty, and the people fairly poor, but they don't seem to really realize it. 

Andy starts talking with some street vendors and people at the various markets, a few of whom speak English (most speak French or Arabic or a local dialects) and he does hear the talk is a bit about the strange man who came in from the desert and that it might be some kind of sign... of something good or bad they are not sure. He also learns that the Tuareg tribesmen who found that man are still camped just outside of town and that most people are avoiding them...just in case.

Back at the table, Dr. Clay says to Ace "Well now, I have seen some strange stuff here and there, but… well I always thought that there had to be some other explanation… now I am not so sure…" Dr. Clay also just makes some small talk about his work, how he got interested in restoration and history. 

[OK so just wondering where does the party wish to go next? Just want to move things along ]


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 8, 2004)

OOC:
Well the Red Knight thinks we should pack up and go home. Leave all this running around business to people who enjoy it.

Christopher thinks we should hire someone who speaks english and the local dialects and then head out to meet with these Tuareg tribesmen. At least he will when Andy gets back and relays that piece of information to us (hint hint  )


----------



## Acid_crash (May 8, 2004)

*Prophet*

OOC: Xavier wants to eventually talk to the scholars about the ruins to the north, he feels that the ruins are a key to this mystery.  Once he hears of the tribesmen still around, he'll also want to talk to them.  One thing he wants to do is check out the ruins and find out as much information about them as possible.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 8, 2004)

OOC-After finding out that the others don't have much information themselves, Andy will relate to them the information he found out about the Tuareg tribesman, and leave it to them to decide where to go next.


----------



## Karl Green (May 9, 2004)

Listening to the group, Dr. Clay says, "Well I could take you to meet the tribesmen but we had best take a translator. I can make out some of their dialect, not all of it. As for any ruins to the north, well I have never heard or seen any. There is only desert to the north, at least until the Mediterranean. I think there are tales and stories of something up there but I have never seen any.  I suppose the Tuareg. Anything else you want to see? If you wanted to see Mr. Frankelle's body or his personal affects they are at the morgue. Not much there, it is under the city hospital, but the locals thought it best to keep it here until you arrived."


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2004)

Dr. Clay said:
			
		

> Back at the table, Dr. Clay says to Ace "Well now, I have seen some strange stuff here and there, but… well I always thought that there had to be some other explanation… now I am not so sure…" Dr. Clay also just makes some small talk about his work, how he got interested in restoration and history.




Michael nodded in understanding, frankly uncomfortable to be speaking with the doctor so long – but he understood that it was occasionally necessary.  He listened attentively, nodded and speaking encouragement at the appropriate times (or so he thought) (Diplomacy roll 13 +0).  

When word that the tribesman who found him were still nearby, Michael roused himself from his Clay-induced semi-coma and looked to the others.  

“Translator to talk with the tribesman, then to the morgue to view the body.  Sounds like a plan – let’s move out.  If everyone is ready, that is,” Michael said in a quiet tone, adding the last as a question/request.


----------



## Radiant (May 9, 2004)

*Lia*

After a short stroll through the town Lia returns to the others. She follows Michael then he gets up, talking to the tribesmen and taking a look at the corpse both seem like a good plan to her.


----------



## Karl Green (May 9, 2004)

As the meal is finished, the group head back to the vehicle. Dr. Clay directs the group towards the edge of town where you stop at once looks to have been a library, explaining this is one of the buildings he is working on restoring and that one of his workers here lived with the Tuareges for a time and should be able to help. There are about 20 workers up in scaffolding doing exterior repairs, while others are caring for the inside. Dr. Clay yells out to one in particular in Arabic and a younger African man comes over and quickly agrees to come along. Dr. Clay says as you get back into the vehicle "There are 10 or 11 tribes of Tuareges here in Timbuktu right now, and the ones that found Mr. Frankelle should still be around. It should not take to long to find them…"  

A short ride outside of town and the group comes to a large tent city. Dr. Clay and the young worker (one Mohammad Rasim ibn Fallyd) start talking to some of the tribesmen in a mixture of French, Arabic and some other local tongues that the characters don't understand. As the party walks through the different camps they see men sitting under tarps, drinking tea and eating figs. Women are doing different chores, fetching water, preparing meals, etc. Camels are everywhere, and dogs bark as you pass. Some children can be seen, watching you as you pass but then to go back to playing.

After 15 or 20 minutes, Dr. Clay and Mohammad direct you to a tent where everyone is asked to sit. Women in full hijab (full body covering robes; only their eyes and hands can be seen) offer each of the party tea and figs. Dr. Clay and Mohammad are both taking to one of the men seating here, speaking a mixture of languages. At first there seems to be some confusion, but after 15 or 20 minutes the tribesmen start nodding often and point to the north. Dr. Clay finally smiles and says "Well it would seem that they found Mr. Frankelle to the north of here about half a day ride by camel. No one could speak with him and so that brought him here. They insist that they found the poor man there and did not take anything from him… you see, they seem to be very concerned that we might believe them to be bandits. They found him somewhat to the west of the 'Route 12'. That is a poorly maintained road that runs between Timbuktu and Taoudenni. The desert covers for most of the route, but it is fairly easy to follow for a day or two at least. Did you have any other questions that you might want to ask them?" 

[OCC - it is around 9:30am in the morning right now…]


----------



## Acid_crash (May 9, 2004)

*Prophet  HP: 3*

Xavier follows the group to the Tuareg encampment, looking at all the locals and mentally blessing them to have a good life.

In the tent:
Xavier stands while the tribesman speaks and after Dr. Clay translates it, "Tell him doctor that we don't not think they are bandits and we do appreciate everything they have done to help with the body.  Do ask them if you could, if they know of any ruins to the north, or if they have any idea where the body could have come from?"


----------



## Karl Green (May 9, 2004)

Dr. Clay turns back and with Mohammad's help, relay Xavier's message and question to the tribesmen. There seems to be a bit of excited talk among them for a moment or two, then some arguing between a few of the men and one particularly large tribesman. After another minute or two, Dr. Clay comes back and says "I'm not 100% sure but they say there is nothing but sand in the desert."

[Anyone who wishes to can make a Sense Motive roll (give me the roll plus skill =result if you can)]


----------



## Radiant (May 9, 2004)

*Lia*

_What is worse?
These people?
Their tamed dogs?
Or their tamed women?_
She waits till the others are finished with their questions and then talks to Clay.
"I want to see there they found him. He can not have walked far maybe there is something to find. Can they bring me there?"


----------



## Velmont (May 9, 2004)

OOC: Sorry, I was out for the week-end...



			
				Dr. Clay said:
			
		

> "I...I never really believed in all this mystical...stuff... but wow... that... 'suit' is alive isn't it?"




"Well, you'll need to get use to it. I've mastered myself an ancient art of magic from an old Greek book, about the mastery over the four elements of Platon. And I am not talking about the four ancient Greek spirit that live inside me... a side effect of a ritual that was abruptly interrupt in the middle. A bad thing to do."

_Later..._

While they are on there way to meet the tribesman, Paul is thinking.

Scorpio, we will meet sopme tribesman. We have no way to understand them except one guy. Why don't you use your own power to make it a bit easier to understand them... I know you can understand every language. Woke up.

You want scorpio out but never me to be out. You're a sucker.

Please, shut up Leo. You may be usefull in combat, but we never had to fight in 5 years. It's not my fault.

Anyway, you method are not very legal.

Please, Libra, don't start. No point on that, we need scorpio now, we may need any of you later. Each your time. Scorpio, wake up!

_Later..._

OOC: Sense Motive roll: 3 + 3 = 6


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> _"I want to see there they found him. He can not have walked far maybe there is something to find. Can they bring me there?"_



_

Dr. Clay talks to one tribesman (an older small man, who speaks a bit of French) and then looks back you Lia "Their leader here says that they could take you there if you wished. It is about a half a day north of here by camel. But they are wondering...well they are afriad that you might not fair well in the desert. They say that the sun is very harsh out there... and that you are not wearing the proper cloths"

[Lia gets the felling maybe that Dr. Clay is not making an 100% translation]

[Paul is enjoying the spice tea and figs ]_


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 10, 2004)

"Bah, I have no fear of the sun. Its heat is nothing compared to the fires of Avalon that fuel me. I will go out into the desert and find where this man came from."

"I thought you didn't want to go on this searching mission?

"Well I don't really have a choice now do I? At least in the desert I'll be able to stretch my joints a little and possibly have some fun. It'll be just like in the Crusades. I remember the time during them when I..."

"King Arthur didn't participate in any crusades."

"He didn't? I mean, of course he didn't. He sent me to participate in the Crusades in his place."

"I don't think King Arthur was even alive during the Crusades."

"Well, uh, you see... I participated in memory of him. Anyway we should get going. This secret base thing your looking for isn't going to wait for us forever."

"It's unlikely it's going to just get up and leave."

"Stop contradicting me! Lets just go."

"Hold on for a little bit. I want to check out that corpse first and the others might have something they want to do."

Red Knight doesn't bother to make any sense motive checks but Christopher, who is listening to the other conversations with more attention than the one he is having with the Red Knight, does.

*Christopher makes a sense motive check, Luck to roll. 13+4=17*


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> *Christopher makes a sense motive check, Luck to roll. 13+4=17*




[OCC - Christopher gets the idea that the large Tuareges has something more to say, but he is young and the others are 'over-ruling' him. He has not talked or smiled sense the exchange and is just drinking his tea and looking at the floor a lot]


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 4*

Michael followed the conversations, but didn't contribute - preferring to listen as the others spoke.  He kept his eyes alert for anything unusual, but wasn't much for reading people.

OOC: Spot check (Roll 17 + 7 = 24), Unskilled sense motive (Roll 14 + 0 = 14)


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Michael followed the conversations, but didn't contribute - preferring to listen as the others spoke.  He kept his eyes alert for anything unusual, but wasn't much for reading people.
> 
> OOC: Spot check (Roll 17 + 7 = 24), Unskilled sense motive (Roll 14 + 0 = 14)




Michael notices that most of the tribesmen are only carrying knives, he does not see any other weapons; at least not in the tent. 

He also gets the feeling that the large tribesman wants to say something more but will not for some reason. The people here seem friendly but they could be hiding something...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 10, 2004)

Andy sighs, This is getting us no where, fast.  He goes outside of the tent while fingering something in his pocket.  Pulling out a tiny, pear-shaped rod made of some milky-white colored substance, he grins, remembering how many jams this item had gotten him out of.  He inserts it into his ear, where it rests comfortably before he returns back to the tent.

"Sorry, missed that last bit of conversation-I _think_, er, wait a second."  Andy pauses to wave his hand, speaking the equivilant of 'Hi' to the tribesman in their own native language, before continuing in english, "Correction, I _can_ translate and talk to them for you guys.  Anything you want me to relay before I begin negotiations?"

(OOC-Andy uses his Gadget ability to gain Comprehension, spending a Hero Point to avoid fatigue.  Comprehension roll for the tribesman language is 13 + 6 for a total of 19.  After he receives the questions from his companions, he'll begin negotiations with the intent of getting the maximum amount of cooperation out of the tribesman as possible-posing as a shaman, noble, or agent of some divine figure as necessary/appropriate, after which he'd play translator.  Diplomacy check roll of 18 + 17 skill bonus for a total of 35...)


----------



## Acid_crash (May 10, 2004)

*Prophet  HP: 3*

Xavier just stands back after asking his initial question and let's Andy take over, nodding his agreement to Andy after he said he could translate.


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

At first the tribesmen are surprised and a bit suspicious when Andy comes back into the tent and start conversing with them in there tribal tongue, but fairly quickly he is able to charm them with praises and compliments. Nodding their head back and forth among themselves they says {translated from their local tongue} “Blessing upon you stranger, it has been many years sense an outsider has bothered to learn our language, you do us a great honor. Please understand that what you ask is… difficult for us to talk about this. Hassid here…” the chief points to the larger tribesman who is staring at the floor right now “…he is young and foolish at times. He speaks of things that are best not spoken about. But, we will tell you want we can. We don’t do this for reward or fame, we seek to warn you. Toward the rising sun and northern desert there is a place… it is said to be curse and we never go there. When Hassid was young he and some other boys dared each other to go there… three days later Hassid wandered back into camp dazed and swooned and could not remember where he was or what happened to him. There was never any sign of his friends again. This happens every now and then, many stories are told by the tribes of the desert about this cursed place. No living man has every come out of the area and remembered what he saw… a few never return at all. We know not if there are ruins out there, I am sorry I can not help more. The stranger that we found in the desert was walking from that direction. We thought at first that he was a djinni, but when he got closer we saw it was only an old white man… it is said that the only enemy that the tribes have is the desert and so we cared for him as best we could and brought him to the city. That is all that we can tell you my friend”


----------



## Radiant (May 10, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Dr. Clay talks to one tribesman (an older small man, who speaks a bit of French) and then looks back you Lia "Their leader here says that they could take you there if you wished. It is about a half a day north of here by camel. But they are wondering...well they are afriad that you might not fair well in the desert. They say that the sun is very harsh out there... and that you are not wearing the proper cloths"




With about zero tolerance for other cultures she ignores the feeling that she thinks Dr Clay didn't tranlate all. She doesn't care for these peoples sense of decency at all.
"Tell them I can handle harsh conditions."



			
				Red Knight said:
			
		

> "Bah, I have no fear of the sun. Its heat is nothing compared to the fires of Avalon that fuel me. I will go out into the desert and find where this man came from."
> 
> "I thought you didn't want to go on this searching mission?
> 
> "Well I don't really have a choice now do I? At least in the desert I'll be able to stretch my joints a little and possibly have some fun. It'll be just like in the Crusades. I remember the time during them when I..."




Lia interupts the two, by pushing Christopher aside if she has to.
"Can you move in silence? Otherwise you will just be a bother"



			
				Andy said:
			
		

> "Sorry, missed that last bit of conversation-I think, er, wait a second."  Andy pauses to wave his hand, speaking the equivilant of 'Hi' to the tribesman in their own native language, before continuing in english, "Correction, I can translate and talk to them for you guys. Anything you want me to relay before I begin negotiations?"




_ooc:asuming that andy translates what the tribesmen tell him_

Lia looks surprised at Andy, not getting why anyone should bother learning this language but still pleased that they don't have to rely on paid translators of questionable aliance anymore.
"Tell them I want to see that cursed place."
With a great sigh she reconsiders and ads:
"They can just bring me as near as they dare to go and point me into the right direction. I don't suppose the wretches will work up the courage to go all the way."


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2004)

Lia said:
			
		

> "They can just bring me as near as they dare to go and point me into the right direction. I don't suppose the wretches will work up the courage to go all the way."




"After we look at the old man's body in the morgue," Michael added to Lia's comment.  "Perhaps it would not be bad to check the body, then wait until after the heat of the sun to set out - maybe a couple of hours before sunset?"

After Andy translated what the tribesmen said, Michael quietly requested to Andy, "See if you can get the large one alone to talk with . . . I think he has something to add but he's afraid."


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

Assuming that Andy relays Lia’s and Michael’s questions, the tribesmen talk among themselves for a moment or two and then the old leader says {translated from their local tongue} “Your friends are wise to want to travel later in the day. The desert sun is the enemy of all during the day. Traveling at night has its hazards also though. As for taking you to these… cursed lands, we can not. You must understand that we are not cowards, but the djinni of those lands would kill us without a second thought, just for trespassing. Maybe with your friends… he mentions as he glances at the Red Knight “…you will be able to overcome them. We will send young Hassid to guide you to where we found the old man. It is the least that he can do for embarrassing us in front of you. It would be better if you left this evening or late afternoon, but whenever you are ready, young Hassid will be ready also. He will make ready his camel now. Will you also be traveling by camel my friend? We could supply them to you? It is the least that we can do.” 

About then the larger tribesmen (Hassid) stands with his head bowed and walks out of the tent. Outside a woman starts crying and falling at his feet. Andy understands what she is saying “Do not go my husband! This is a death sentence?!?! Who will care for me and the children when you don’t return?!? What of all the camels that you take? To supply all of these foreigners you will leave me with nothing?!!? Are you to make me a beggar?!?! NOOOO do not go?!?” Hassid hushes her and walks off to prepare his camel… (although not fast enough to get away from any of you if you wish to stop him).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 10, 2004)

"Thank you, we would be honored if your tribe would help our journey by loaning us camels."  Andy says in the native's language.  He translates everything that is said to the group (with reluctant truthfulness, although the only emotion he shows is eagerness to please), save the last part about Hassid's wife.  He instead colors her words to something more trivial sounding, saying she is just concerned for her husband's safety.  

_I'm not surprised that even in backwards cultures such as this one, that greed and selfishness takes precedence over love.  Love...heh.  It's kind of assuring in a way, I suppose...let's not make a scene though._  He thinks.

He turns to Hassid's wife, his voice assuming a calm and quiet tone as he attempts to comfort her (in her native language), "Do not be afraid, we will bring your husband back in one piece."

Facing the group now, Andy asks (now in English), "Any last questions before we get ready to go?"


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "After we look at the old man's body in the morgue," Michael added to Lia's comment.  "Perhaps it would not be bad to check the body, then wait until after the heat of the sun to set out - maybe a couple of hours before sunset?"




Lia just nods.
_Giving my prey even more time is bad but the night is still the best time to hunt._


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 11, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Lia interupts the two, by pushing Christopher aside if she has to. "Can you move in silence? Otherwise you will just be a bother"




" A bother am I. You just wait till we have to fight these Raggy-Roke people and then we'll see whose a bother. Now where was I... Oh right, the Crusades. It was really....

With that the Red Knight returns to his conversation (If you could really call it that) with Christopher.

At the end of the conversation and translation Christopher speaks up.

"Alright then lets head into town and go see the corpse. While were at it we should see about getting other means of transportation through the desert. I'm not overly confident about my riding abilities and he" He says pointing a thumb at the Red Knight "will fall off before the camel starts moving. A jeep would probably be a better idea."


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

[OCC – I assume that there are no other questions for the Tribesmen… if not please let me know and I will revise]

The tribesmen bid Andrew and the others farewell and good-fortune. They say that Hassid will wait for them on the edge of town on Route 12 with camels, and supplies for two days. Dr. Clay _suggests_, as the party is heading back to the landrover, that they bring some of their own water and food. Tuareges are poor but proud, and some of their food stuffs might not sit well if they are not use to it. 

[Assuming that you are off to see the body then next…]

After dropping off Mohammed back at the re-construction site, Dr. Clay directs the party to the Morgue. Driving through town Ace parks the landrover in front of an older, large 4 story building. Some of the plaster and brick is peeling off this building that might be of French origins, but at least 20 years old. ‘Hospital’ is written on the outside in a number of languages including English. Dr. Clay directs you to a back stairwell that leads down two levels underground, then down a long hallway and finally into the city’s morgue. A doctor is sitting behind a desk, eating some kind of salad, smoking a cigarette and reading an Arabic paper. He looks up and smiling says {In French} to Dr. Clay “Ah my friend, it is good to see you… ah these must be the Americans. Wonderful, wonderful” he then switches to broken English to address the party “Welcome, welcome to Timbuktu, and to here. I am Doctor Ahmad El Husseini. Please come in, and be comfortable. You wish to see the body of man here, yes? This way he is” and then leads you into a back room, where there are four examiner tables laid out (3 of which have sheets covering bodies on them). There is also a modern body storage closet with five rows of three deep doors where bodies could be storage, and another door in the back leading to a room marked (in Arabic) “Not Claimed; Long Term Storage”. 

Dr. Husseini goes to one and pulls the sheet back exposing the body of a very old looking Caucasian male. You can see that his face and hands are sunburned very badly, but there are sharp lines where his cloths were obviously covering, the rest of his body is very pale as if he has spent a great many years without much light at all. Dr. Husseini also pulls up a box of personal affects and opens the lid, inside is a worn WWII German vintage uniform, some old military papers, a pair of nice knee high leather boots, and some rather odd, pink and filly laced undergarments…

[Anyone wishing to make an INT roll can do so… anyone wanting to examine or take a closer look at anything please let me know and if you want to make an appropriate roll/skill check you can include that also]


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> " A bother am I. You just wait till we have to fight these Raggy-Roke people and then we'll see whose a bother. Now where was I... Oh right, the Crusades. It was really....
> 
> With that the Red Knight returns to his conversation (If you could really call it that) with Christopher.
> 
> ...




"Jetzt streite ich schon mit einem wandelnden Haufen Rost."
Lia crumbles. Still somehow she feels petty for the thing. Or maybe just for herself and it reminds her of herself.
"Now who would doubt your fighting skills? It seems we will all go...
...and she doesn't appear that thrilled with that...
but even if it where different no one can expect a knight to do the work of a low scout or can he?"
Somehow she feels as if she just exhausted her supply of friendlyness for the next year.


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> "Alright then lets head into town and go see the corpse. While were at it we should see about getting other means of transportation through the desert. I'm not overly confident about my riding abilities and he" He says pointing a thumb at the Red Knight "will fall off before the camel starts moving. A jeep would probably be a better idea."




[OCC just a note that you do have the landrover and it is a pretty good off-road vehicle]


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

*Lia*

She looks at the uniform with mixed feeling and starts reading the papers to find out who that man was.

_ooc: roll of 15, didn't know what skill to ad it there is something to find out._


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> She looks at the uniform with mixed feeling and starts reading the papers to find out who that man was.
> 
> _ooc: roll of 15, didn't know what skill to ad it there is something to find out._




[OCC whatever skill you might want BUT for you Scent, etc might be good...]

Lia looks over the papers and they are Nazi military paper, identify them as belonging to one 'Private Rudolph Franklee" and are dated 1940. The papers are old, they smell old and dusty, but are in good shape. 

Lia nose starts to itch and sniffing a bit, she can easily tell that the ‘pink’ undergarments are no more then 2 years old... the silk and process of making them are still there, even after multiple washings. 

About then Lia also starts hearing a strange buzzing... just at the edge of her hearing. It almost sounds like someone dragging their finger nails over a calk board... it is annoying but not painful... yet. No one else seems to notice this.


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> [OCC whatever skill you might want BUT for you Scent, etc might be good...]
> 
> Lia looks over the papers and they are Nazi military paper, identify them as belonging to one 'Private Rudolph Franklee" and are dated 1940. The papers are old, they smell old and dusty, but are in good shape.
> 
> ...




_Great, Ragna Rok produces pink panties in a secret lab in the dessert, boy they are evil._
She supresses her instinct to growl to blend out the sound and tries to concentrate on it and make out the direction.

_ooc: roll 11+1listen+2ultra hearing+4super senses. Total: 18_


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> She supresses her instinct to growl to blend out the sound and tries to concentrate on it and make out the direction.
> 
> _ooc: roll 11+1listen+2ultra hearing+4super senses. Total: 18_




Lia would guess somewhere in this room but she can't quit pin-point where, maybe if she walked around a bit she might get a better idea... it does not seem to get any louder though, just barely there...


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Lia would guess somewhere in this room but she can't quit pin-point where, maybe if she walked around a bit she might get a better idea... it does not seem to get any louder though, just barely there...




Just about to walk through the room Lia is suddenly struck by an idea and gets closer to the corpse, straining to listen if the sound comes from it or maybe the things it had with it. Absently she talks about the rest she found out.
"This was just a normal solider, not even SS. He might not have been out for a long time but someone from there he was must have. That ... thing is only two years old."


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Just about to walk through the room Lia is suddenly struck by an idea and gets closer to the corpse, straining to listen if the sound comes from it or maybe the things it had with it. Absently she talks about the rest she found out.
> "This was just a normal solider, not even SS. He might not have been out for a long time but someone from there he was must have. That ... thing is only two years old."




Focusing on the body, Lia is pretty sure that it is the source of the noise. Maybe around the mouth or head of the corpse. She really can't identify it, it is just a low, annoying buzzing...(Lia may make an INT check)


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2004)

Michael looked through the various documents and garments, searching them thoroughly.  He checked the seems on every thing and searched the boots for secret compartments, etc.

He listened attentatively to Lia as she explained what the documents were and her ideas of the dead man.

OOC: Search (Roll Natural 20 + 6 = 26)


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Michael looked through the various documents and garments, searching them thoroughly.  He checked the seems on every thing and searched the boots for secret compartments, etc.
> 
> He listened attentatively to Lia as she explained what the documents were and her ideas of the dead man.
> 
> OOC: Search (Roll Natural 20 + 6 = 26)




Michael looks over everything notices a couple of rather odd things... first the uniform, while worn is in pretty good shape for being over 60 years old. Also the leather boots are very nice and can't be more then 5 or 10 years old. There is some 'brand' symbol on the bottom that looks German. Last the pink 'undergarments' have a stylish logo brand on them and are pretty darn new. In fact there is a price tag attached to them! He can't really make out what it says, but he would guess it is written in French...


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Focusing on the body, Lia is pretty sure that it is the source of the noise. Maybe around the mouth or head of the corpse. She really can't identify it, it is just a low, annoying buzzing...(Lia may make an INT check)




She concentrates on he head, her own only a few inches away from the corpse and tries to make out more.
"Do you hear that?"

_ooc: int roll of 16. _


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2004)

Michael, speaking in subdued tones, passed the information he learned to the others.  he allowed them to discuss it first before drawing his own conclusions.


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> She concentrates on he head, her own only a few inches away from the corpse and tries to make out more.
> "Do you hear that?"
> 
> _ooc: int roll of 16. _




It almost sounds like a radio transmitting static... she can almost make out some words now... it seems that the 'voices' (if that is what they are) are coming more into focus and becoming more clear. Lia also starts hearing that buzzing coming from else where in the room. It seems to be getting louder...

no one else seems to notice this...


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> It almost sounds like a radio transmitting static... she can almost make out some words now... it seems that the 'voices' (if that is what they are) are coming more into focus and becoming more clear. Lia also starts hearing that buzzing coming from else where in the room. It seems to be getting louder...
> 
> no one else seems to notice this...




Her head snaps around nervously as she tries to make out both the voices and the location of the other sound. 
Suddenly one of her hands changes.
Her fingernails lengthen and grow thicker until five dirty claws of about three inch length have grown from her fingers. Without the slightest hesitation one should feel from touching a corpse she softly digs into the flesh of the corpse to get the trasmitter free. She won't try to take it out, just to get it free so she can better hear it.


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

Suddenly the corpse of poor Franklee sits straight up and says "*THE SEAL IS BREACHED, THE WALL WILL HOLD NO LONGER! ALL WILL KNOW DESPAIR AND FEAR AND DIE BEFORE HER… THE NECROPOLIS HUNGERS!*”

Everyone must now make a Will Saving Throw AND also an INT check please; please recorded roll +modifiers for your total!

The hands on Franklee body almost seem to be claws now and he reaches for Lia! At the same time, the other two bodies sitting on tables under their sheets sit up, 6 of the doors that hold bodies along the wall burst open as corpses fling themselves out around the group… and finally, the door marked “Not Claimed; Long Term Storage” flies open on its own power and corpses inside start sitting up… moaning and moving this way…

ALSO everyone please make an Initiative check, and what you are doing this first round. Everyone gets a partial action ONLY this round. If you are attacking please record your roll and any and all relevant information like damage saves, etc. Once I see everyone’s actions I will record the round! Now it is important also to record Hero Point remaining…


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 11, 2004)

"Sh*t!"  Andy exclaims, before moving behind one of the carts still occupied by a non-moving body (or an unoccupied one), pulling out his gun at the same time.

(OOC-Will Save roll of 11+1 for a total of 12.  Int check roll of 12+2 for a total of 14.  Init check roll of 10+5 for a total of 15.  Andy will use Dodge vs. no one in particular.  He uses his action to move-preferably behind a cart that's positioned away from the door-for cover, pulling out his gun as he moves-if you can do that in MnM, I forgot.  If I can't, then I just won't pull out a gun.  AC for the round is 19 + whatever cover I can get, with 3 HP remaining.  Edit-Protection 6, Damage Save +7 with Evasion, +0 w/o)


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2004)

Michael was about to question what Lia was doing . . . then the corpse starting speaking and all hel1 broke loose.  Michael stepped back from the immediate vicinity of Franklee and drew his personal weapon.  

“Never an invulnerable red guy around when ya need ‘em,” Michael said quietly. 

OOC: Will Save (Roll 13+0), Intelligence Check (Roll 6 + 0 = 6), Initiative: (Roll 14 + 9 = 23), Use HP to re-roll if ‘frozen in fear’ Will save (17 +0).  Partial action is to adjust 5’ back and draw his weapon, Dodge vs. everyone makes AC: 26.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 11, 2004)

*Prophet HP: 3*

_That girl has a lot of hate inside her,_ Xavier thinks as they walk towards the Morgue, shaking his head in sadness.  

While en route to the Morgue, he speaks to Lia, "Perhaps you shouldn't be so rude towards others, especially those who have done nothing to you to deserve it.  Those who committed whatever crimes they did to you to deserve your hate, they might deserve your hatred, but not us."

Upon investigation of the body:

He searches the body along with the rest, rolling Search = 4 (roll) + 1 (ability) = total 5, and when the others mention the underwear and boots, "That doesn't make sense."

The body attacks:

Xavier reacts by lifting his staff in front of him, speaking "Blessed Father in the Heavens above, protect us with your power against these unholy creatures," and fires a blast of holy energy at Franklee.

Will: 11 (roll) + 8 (will) = 19 total
INT: 16 (roll) + 1 (int) = 17 total
Initiative: 4 (roll) + 0 (modifier) = total 4

If he can attack in this round as a reaction:

Holy Blast from Staff: 17 (roll) + 2 (range) = 19 total; Damage - 5S (DC 20)

Not spending a Hero Point this round.

Defense: 15
Damage Save: +9

(OOC: would my holy energy blast be lethal damage to the zombies since they are undead and i'm using holy energy?)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 11, 2004)

OOC: 


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> “Never an invulnerable red guy around when ya need ‘em,” Michael said quietly.



What are you talking about, the Red Knight is just a few feet away from you  

*Red Knight will save 13+4=17*
*Red Knight Initiative 19-2=17*
*Christopher will save, Luck to save, 7+4=11*
*Christopher Initiative 4+3=7*
(For a guy with the luck power Christopher is off to a remarkably bad start)

IC:
The Red Knight's eyes light up when all the corpses scramble out 
"Finally something to do. I was afraid I was going to spend this whole trip being bored."
With that The Red Knight's body is surrounded by fire and he plods his way towards the nearest zombie.

Christopher looks much less keen to be fighting right now but he draws his gun and prepares himself nonetheless.

OOC Again:
Red Knight
Free Action: Activate Energy Shield
Half action: Either take a swing at a zombie in reach or move towards the biggest group.
+12 to hit, 11L strike damage plus 6L fire damage
Defense of 14, Damage save+12, 6 ranks protection

Christopher
Half action: Draw gun
+6 to hit, 4L damage plus 1 rank armor penetration
Defense of 16, Damage save+4, 1 rank armor


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

*Lia*

Even though she knows that this is possible the wolf inside Lia howls in fear then the corpse moves. Dead animals just should not move, all her instincts scream to her that it is wrong.
If Xavier thought he had seen hate in her before he now knows that he was wrong. Otherwise he would have to invent a new word for her current condition. Her fangs grow, the four sharp teeth forcing her jaw apart and now her second hand starts to grow vicious looking claws just like the first.
The werewolf and undead reach for each other with their claws and she throws her head back and howls out her rage with a sound that no human throat should even be able to produce.

_ooc: Will save 18+0=18, Int roll 5+0=5. 
Defense: 18
Damage Save: +4_


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2004)

During all the talk, Paul seems absorbed by something.

_Damn Scorpio, we need a bit more of cooperation from you._

He follow the group when they go to the morgue. He looks at the body.

"Not very beautifull. Maybe we could try to make him speak. There must be a way to talk to the deads. If I invoke Hades maybe..."

And Paul is absorbed again by some tought.

_And what do you think of that idea_

_The deads should remain in peace, on the other side of the Styx. Cerberus wouldn't let them pass anyway, and dealing with Hades is not an easy task..._

_You may be right Capricorn_

When he sees the corpse sit, Paul jump back. "Cerberus or Charon isn't doing his job well."

Paul starts to invoke the old Greek God in ancient Greek. His body first turn to stone (Force Field) and then, he dissapear (Invisibility).

OOC: Will: 19 + 7 = 26
Int: 19 + 1 = 20
Init: 4 + 0 = 4
Damage Save: +2 (Protection:4 while Force Field on)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 12, 2004)

*Kongming (3 H.P.)*

"What is this?"  Kongming, who has been very much the silent type this whole affair so far, narrows his eyes and follows Andy's lead, diving behind a gurney and drawing his pistol.

I'm rolling a bit like Pastor Miller.  Will save 2+6 (+1 Super-Wisdom, +2 Iron Will) = 8, Intelligence check 1+4 = 5 (that's right, a fumble), Initiative 12.


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

Surprise Round… *Undead trouble in Timbuktu!*

[Oops Lia I don’t see any Imitative Roll for you on your post. Please update. For right now I will assume at the same time as the Undead!]

*Michael - 23
the Red Knight – 17
Andy - 15
Undead – 14 (maybe Lia)
Kongming – 12 
Christopher - 7
Paul – 4
Xavier – 4*

Reacting the fastest, Michael draws his weapon and steps back a bit away from the creatures as they rise up around him. Cold fear runs down his spine, but his training and experience allow him to fight down the desire to run (made the Fear check, but just barely ). 

Moving faster than ANYONE thought possible the Red Knight strides forward, advancing on the creature right in front of him, as flames engulfs his armored body… and quickly starts the ceiling on fire! The old building not really fireproof! Ignoring the danger, Red Knight tries to slams his spiky, flaming fist into its face! (the Red Knight can make an attack roll this round)

Cursing, Andy jumps over the only empty table and starts drawing his gun. The creatures terrify him but he fights down his only natural reaction to run (Undead just an’t normal! But Andy is not startled). Spoiler for Andy only please 



Spoiler



when the corpse of Franklee, it sure sounded rather strange to your ears. You can’t put your finger on it though why it stuck out..



Spilling out of doors and off tables, the Undead advance at the party quickly but can’t quit reach anyone, this round…except Franklee corpse which swings at Lia with a clawed hand…
Attack roll total (not going to tell you their attack bonus yet) 15)
...but is passes over her head and she ducks under the attack!

At the same time, Lia lashes out at the body of Franklee with a clawed hand (Lia can make an attack roll this round against Franklee’s corpse)

Gennadi is almost frozen by the sight of the creatures, fighting back bile and the urge to flee in terror. While he does not, he is affected badly by the sight of the creatures (Kongming is startled, -2 to all attacks, saves, and skill rolls; this lasts for a few rounds at least). He is able to get behind the table where Andy is hiding, but Undead have almost surrounded them and within seconds will be upon them…

Christopher fights down the urge to scream like a child, but his training is just barely enough for him to stand and fight, and draws his pistol with shaking hands (Christopher is startled, -2 to all attacks, saves, and skill rolls; this will last for at least a few rounds). Next round he can fire…

Paul calls upon the Greek God and for a moment glows and then disappears! The creature coming up to him seems to be confused for a second…

At the same second, Xavier calls upon the holy power of his staff and blasts one of the undead getting up from the table in front of him, striking it square in the chest…
Damage save for monster is a 5 total! Missing by 15, as it is a construct (for all general purposes) it fails by 15, and is destroyed
…and it screams and is blown into ash before everyone’s eyes! (Xavier notes that these things are probably “unholy” and ‘vulnerable’ to holy like stuff )
Spoiler for Xavier only please 



Spoiler



Xavier quickly releases that when the corpse of Franklee yelled, he hear it in English but is also sort of sounded Latin and maybe a few other tongues as well



OK many of you can make attack rolls this round if you did not already. You can spend Hero Points if you want, but before I tell you the results.

For Round 1 (next round), please post your actions AND if you are attacking etc. please post the result of your attack and your relative damage that you do, etc.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 12, 2004)

*Andy, HPs: 3*

Andy fires his pistol at the zombie infront of him with uncanny ease.  _Things are moving very quickly here.  What the heck was that sound, anyways?  Oh...and..._

"Will some one do something about the freakin' fire?!"  Andy yells.

(OOC-Using multifire, first roll is 12+8-4=16, second roll is 13+8-4=17, +4L damage modifier, 1 armor penetration.  Damage save is +7 w/ evasion, with 6 points of Protection.  I'll use focused Dodge on the zombie in front of me to bring my AC up to 20 as well.  With my remaining action, I'll use whatever check necessary to try to determine what it was that I heard, roll of 4...)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 12, 2004)

Karl: Does Kongming get an attack this round, or is he too scared?


----------



## Acid_crash (May 12, 2004)

*Prophet  HP: 3*

Xavier will head towards the main entrance to the room and away from the fire for his move action.  Once there he will blast another zombie with his holy energy.

Holy Energy strike = 3 (roll) + 2 (range) = 5 total 

(OOC:  or he will not blast another zombie with his holy energy)  

Damage Save: +9
Hero Points: 3
Defense: 15

will not spend a hero point this round.


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Karl: Does Kongming get an attack this round, or is he too scared?




[occ- not so much scared as you only get a partical action in the surprise round so you pull your pistol and run behind cover... Round 1 you can act normal but all attack, saves, and skill rolls are at -2]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 12, 2004)

*Kongming, 3 H.P.*

"Back, _strigoi_!," Gennadi exclaims.  He grits his teeth and squints his eyes against the sight of the animated corpses, and fires a round towards them.

13 +4 (modifier) -2 (fear) = 15 to hit, +3L damage mod, +2 damage save (Evasion on).  Putting up Dodge against the zombie closest to me, so AC 19 vs. him and 17 vs. everyone else.


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 3*

_‘Another day with the B.R.P.D.,’ _ Michael thought.  He leveled his gun and fired, first at any undead that were getting close to him, then at those surrounding Andy.  He avoided the area where Paul disappeared, not wanting to shoot him accidentally.

OOC: 5 Attacks [Auto-fire, Rapid Shot], Attack base of (+7 = +6 base +5 dex, +1 Point Blank, +1 Attack Focus - 6), Rolls of 18,13,16,12, 7 for Totals of 25, 20, 23, 19, 14.  Weapon is +6L.  Dodge is 26.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 12, 2004)

The Red Knight ignores the fire it started as it happily dukes it out with some poor zombie.

Christopher moves to get better cover and away from the fire before taking a shot at one of the zombies.

OOC:
Last round RK's attack roll was 14+12=26
11L Strike damage plus 6L fire damage

This round RK charges towards a group of zombies and attempts to slam a gauntlet into one's face. Attack Roll 10+12+2(Charging)=24
11L Strike damage plus 6L fire damage

Christopher moves to get as much cover as he can and then attacks a zombie. Attack Roll, Luck to attack, 20+3-2=21 Critical hit
4L damage +1 armor penetration


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

[occ]Hmm ok for this round I will roll for Lia/Radiant  hope you don't mind. Also updating the Red Knight's attack[/occ]

Surprise Round *Update*, Lia Initiative 12 +4 =16... 
Michael - 23
the Red Knight – 17
Lia - 16 
Andy - 15
Undead – 14 
Kongming – 12 
Christopher - 7
Paul – 4
Xavier – 4

Lia slashes out with her claws...
Attack roll 7 +8 =15, a hit. The Undead's damage save is 17 vs. DC 21 (they have 2 points of Protection), taking a hit
...slashing Franklee’s corpse across it arm.

the Red Knights fist slams into the closes corpse...
Damage save for Undead is 19 vs. a DC 25 (remember their protection), missing it by 7. Constructs can't be stunned but the creature takes a hit. Verses the flame damage, damage save is 21 vs. DC 21 (no protection vs. fire, but still made the damage save right now). I assume that this round the Red Knight continues pounding this undead 

---

*Battle in Timbuktu* Round 1 [everyone has a full round action this round]...
Michael - 23
the Red Knight – 17
Lia - 16 
Andy - 15
Undead – 14 
Kongming – 12 
Christopher – 7
Dr. Clay – 6
Paul – 4
Xavier – 4 
Dr. Husseini

Unleashing a barrage of lead, Michael fires into the creature advancing on him (a naked old man in life)…
Damage save for Undead from the first shot 22 vs. 19 (2pts Protection), saves; 2nd shot Damage save is 8 vs. 19, missing it by 11
…and while the first shot seems to past through the creature without an affect the second blows the creatures head off. Shifting aim quickly he fires at the corpse of a young woman that is advancing on Andy…
it is not quit into melee combat yet so no minuses to hit, Damage save from the first attack on it is a 20 vs. 19, ignoring the damage, 2nd attack 7 (D’OH) vs. 19 missing by 12…
…and again placing two shots into it the creature collapses on the ground at his feet. With his remaining shot he sifts to the one almost on Christopher (as he and Andy are trying to hide behind the same table), striking it once in the side…
Damage save for this Undead 16 vs. 19, it takes a hit
…that blows a chunk off the adult male corpse that once housed a human soul, staggering it a bit but not dropping it.

The Red Knight continues to assault the creature in front of it, delivering another fiery blow…
Damage save 8 vs. 25, no way
…the knocks the head off of the old woman looking corpse. He then starts moving to the large collect of moving corpses coming out of the side door (most look to be old men or boys)…and spreading the fire along the ceiling, smoke is quickly collecting up there and will soon spill out to fill the room.

Lia (please post the results of your attack this round with damage DC etc. or if you would prefer I will roll for you again )

Andy shifts his attack to a walking corpse coming out of the back door that is moving toward him and Christopher…
Damage save from the first shot 16 vs. 19, missing by 3, takes a hit; 2nd round which also hits, damage save 7??? vs. 19 which fails by 12…
…striking it twice, once in the chest that leaves a big hole there and one in the head that causes the corpse to collapse on the ground.

Undaunted by any loses they may have suffered the corpses fly at their victims with reckless abandonment…
One corpse that came off one of tables, looks like it was a young woman who had been strangled and had her neck broken, springs at Ace with her claws slashing; Attack roll 15 +2 charging, missing him clearly. 
One of the corpses coming out of the back room leaps at the Red Knight, caring not about the flames, Damage save for the corpse 13 vs. 21, takes a hit and Attacks the Red Knight, Attack roll 12 +2 charging =14, a hit. [occ]the Red Knight, please make a damage save and let me know what your result is[/occ] 
The corpse of Franklee slashes at Lia, attack roll 13, a miss!
The corpse of a old man coming from one of the slab-storage lockers throws itself at Gennadi, attack roll 19 +2 charging a hit! [occ] Kongming/Gennadi needs to make a damage save (can use Evasion) and let me know what your result is[/occ]
The wounded corpse advancing on Christopher slashes at him with a clawed hand, Attack roll 1, auto miss!
Another corpse leaps at the back of Dr. Clay, Attack roll 12 +2 =14, a hit; Damage save for Dr. Clay is 19! He is able to take the hit on his shoulder and rolls somewhat out of the way, but pure luck!
The last of the corpses from the storage lockers claws at Dr. Husseini, Attack roll 6 +2 charging =8, still a miss.
A corpse moves around the Red Knight, seems to look around but then jumps at Xavier, attack roll 22, a hit [occ]Xavier please make a Damage save and record the results for me[/occ] 
Another two corpses move around the Red Knight, trying to get at his back to pull him down, but they can't get that far and attack this round...next round

Gennadi (assuming he makes his Damage save ) staggers back out of the corpse’s reach and puts a round into its chest…
Damage save roll 15 vs. a 16, causing a hit
…blowing a chuck out of it, but not stopping the thing!

Christopher takes a nervous step back and fires a round straight into the corpse’s head (the one wounded by Michael already)…
Damage save roll 18 vs. 23, it only takes a hit!
…and while he removes most of the left side of it, the creature is only staggered a bit and reaches again for him with blackened claw like hands…

Dr. Clay runs from the creature attack him and tries to help Dr. Husseini also shouting “Come on man, we have got to get out of here!”

Paul (who is invisible…) action? None of the corpses seem to see him… yet

Dr. Husseini allows Dr. Clay to half-drag him toward the exit… but they are being pursued by two of the walking dead!

OK some damage saves required and Actions, rolls, results, etc. for Round 2?!?!?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 12, 2004)

*Kongming, 3 H.P.*

Kongming grunts as the undead zombie swings at him, and fires his gun again.  "Spawn of Viy!"

Damage save vs. the undead was 14 (12 rolled +2 Dex).  Second attack roll was 21 (17 rolled +4 attack), +3L damage.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 12, 2004)

*Prophet  HP: 3*

Damage Save vs. Zombie Attack = 15 (roll) + 9 (DMG) = 24 total

Xavier's actions for Round 2:

"Blessed father give me the power to strike down these vile vermin," Xavier shouts as he swings his staff down at the zombie that struck him, personally offended that the vile creature should touch him.

Attack Roll = 12 (roll) + 9 (melee w/ staff) = 21 total; DMG 7L (save DC 22)

After he attacks he will move closer to the nearest doctor to protect them.  They don't look like they can take too much of this.


----------



## Radiant (May 12, 2004)

*Lia*

Without regarding the battle around her Lia continues to hack pieces out of the corpse in front of her.

_actions: claw attack against the nazi zombie (attack roll 11+8=19). total damage 23. Initiative for next turn (3+4=7)._


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 13, 2004)

The Red Knight turns his head when he hears Dr. Clay speak
"Civilians. They always know how to mess up a good fight."
With a battle roar that sounds more like a high pitched squeak the mass of armor heads toward the zombies attacking the doctors.

Christopher stumbles further back from the zombies and takes another shot at one nearby.

OOC:
Damage save from last round 18+12=30 plus 6 ranks protection
(Like I said, Invulnerable Red Guy right here  )

The Red Knight charges toward the zombies attacking the docters
Attack roll to hit 13+12+2=27
11L Strike damage plus 6L fire damage

Christopher moves back from the zombies and then attacks the one nearest to him.
Attack Roll, Luck to attack, 13+6+3-2=20
4L damage +1 armor penetration

Damage saves for any hits this round
Red Knight (6 ranks protection)
16+12=28
4+12=16 (Hp reroll is 3, becomes 10) 10+12=22
5+12=17
(Please don't get hit more than once this round)

Christopher (1 rank armor)
11+4=15
20+4=24
6+4=10 HP reroll 16+4=20


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 13, 2004)

Andy, pleased and surprised with his success (if only superficially) attempts to empty another two bullets into one of the zombies attacking the doctors (assuming Ace lets any live), or if none else, the one attacking Kongming.

OOC-If it's alright, I'll use that extra hero point you mentioned in the OOC thread on that check to discover what the heck that noise was (previous roll of 4).  Assuming that's okay, my new roll is 17 + whatever modifier is needed.  Attack rolls for this round are 13+8-4=17 and 16+8-4=20, +4L damage modifier, 1 armor penetration. Damage save is +7 w/ evasion, with 6 points of Protection-Dodge vs. no one in particular, making my AC 19.  I'll use my remaining action for a spot check to count how many there's left, roll of 8+1=9.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 3*

_‘At least the bullets work,’ _ Michael thought, _‘gotta take the good where I can get it.’_

“Someone put out that fire!” Michael called out.  Michael stepped back a few feet toward the exit and directed his fire against the undead on him, then those on the doctors, then those on Andy and Christopher.

OOC: 5’ adjust. (Ace has Precise shot) - 5 Attacks [Auto-fire, Rapid Shot], Attack base of (+7 = +6 base +5 dex, +1 Point Blank, +1 Attack Focus - 6), Rolls of 16,7,10,19,15 for Totals of 23, 14, 17, 16, 22. Weapon is +6L. Dodge is 26.


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2004)

*HP: 3+1, Stun:0, Lethal:0*

Paul, seeing the two undead on the doctors, summon some fire from the the seven hells to burn the corpse. Then move toward them, shooting again.

OOC:
Round 1:
Half Action (Attack)
Attack 12+2 = 14
Damage DC: 19
Half Action (Move)

Round 2:
Half Action (Attack)
Attack 11+2 = 13
Damage DC: 19


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> OOC-If it's alright, I'll use that extra hero point you mentioned in the OOC thread on that check to discover what the heck that noise was (previous roll of 4).  Assuming that's okay, my new roll is 17 + whatever modifier is needed




Plus INT bonus for a total of 19

Spoiler about what that _might_ have been, for Andy only please 



Spoiler



Andy notes that the corpse seemed to be talking in English but there was something else behind it also... maybe German, Greek, etc a multitude of languages spoken at the same time


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

Updated Round 1 combat with Lia and Paul's actions...

Lia again strikes the corpse of Franklee, striking...
Damage save 12, vs. DC of 21, miss by 9 so
...and knocking his head clear off the body! Actions for next round?

From nowhere a flash of the seven hells blasts one of the zombies...
Damage save 6 vs. 19
...and burning it down to ash! The other seems unconcerned as it follows the doctors.


----------



## Radiant (May 14, 2004)

*Lia*

She spins around with the movement of the strike to face more of the zombies. Jumping forward to get closer he fangs snap for the nearest ones throat while her calws rack into another.

_actions: attack roll of 10+8=18. Heroic surge for another attack 15+8=23
initiative: 14+4=18_


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

[occ]I meant to put this in the above post but oh well…[/occ]

Damage Save results from Round 1…

the blow to the Red Knight bounces of him without affect.

Xavier is able to avoid any lasting affects from the glancing blow he suffers at the impure things hands. 

Kongming however suffers a nasty cut on his left arm Kongming takes 1 lethal hit from the Zombie

**

*Battle with the Undead* Round 2 
Michael - 23
the Red Knight – 17
Lia - 16 
Andy - 15
Undead – 14 
Kongming – 12 
Christopher – 7
Dr. Clay – 6
Paul – 4
Xavier – 4 
Dr. Husseini – 3

Michael again unleashes a murdering hail of lead into the zombies…
hitting every time, first shot Damage save 14 vs. 19, takes a hit, second shot 18 vs. 19, takes another hit, third shot 5 vs. 19…
…pumping three shots into one of the creatures pursuing Dr. Clay, shifting his aim at the second…
Damage save natural 20!, second shot 9! Vs. 19, missing by 10…
…and while the first shot seems to pass through the creature without affect the second one snaps the creature’s neck, dropping it instantly.

The Red Knight was moving towards the walking corpses chasing the doctors but seeing them both falls, turns on the three that are pursing him, slamming his metal fist into the advancing ones face…
Damage save 12 vs. 24, missing big time
…and crushes the thing with almost causally. His flames continue to lick the ceiling and spread… 

Lia leaps at the creature advancing at the Red Knight (closes one) and bites at the back of the things neck…
Damage save 12 vs. DC21
… and rips its head off with a howl of rage! Surging over to another of the attacking creature, she slashes at it with your claws..
Damage save 10 vs. DC 21
...tearing out the things spin and causing it to fall in a heap (editing for the Red Knight as now he is not attacked this round)

Andy fires two rounds into the creature attack Kongming (Andy does not have Precise shot so -4 firing into melee, but even so still hit twice )…
Damage save 18 vs. 19, takes a hit; Second save 16 vs. 19, takes another hit (now has 3 hits on it!)
…blowing of rotten flesh with both hits, but the thing refuses to fall!

The last few of the undead continue to attack with furry at the living (or constructed living)…
…still advancing on Michael, the undead slashes at him Attack roll 11, miss.
The wounded creature attacking Kongming attack roll 12, a miss! but fails to connect.
The creature on Christopher roars and attack roll natural 20! Christopher Damage save of 15, vs. 23 (because of the crit), misses his roll by 8, taking a lethal hit and stun! catching him a terrible blow, knocking him backwards and off his feet.
The creature continues to attack Xavier Attack roll 13, miss but misses this time!
[occ]not many left![/occ]

Kongming takes a step back and shots the attacking zombie again…
Damage save 6, vs. 16, missing
…and the thing collapses at his feet!

Christopher is stun and has fallen to the ground (if you wish to spend a Hero Point for him he can react but he is on the ground)

Dr. Clay continues to run, half-dragging, half-pulling Dr. Husseini Will check 15, INT check 16 and he yells “We have to find a fire extinguisher now!”

Paul shifts his aim and blasts the creature advancing on the downed Christopher…
Damage save 17 vs. 19
…and while he sets the creature hair on fire it does not go down!

Xavier blasts the creature with holy fire…
Damage save 18 vs. 22, makes it!
…and while it burns one of the creatures arm to a snider, the creature comes on without concern!



NOTE everyone that does not have Immunity (Suffocation) must make a Fortitude Check at the end of Round 2 due to smoke, etc. This round it is not TO high a DC but it will increase each round. Failure will be “Nauseated” (pg. 140). If you go prone (like Christopher is right now) you can get +2 to your Fort check but anyone attacking you gets +2 to hit you…

Actions for next round!??!?! Round 3. IF you could put any Damage Save rolls in there (just in case) that would be cool also)


----------



## Radiant (May 14, 2004)

*Lia*

Bottled up rage, fifty years of frustrating inactivity and an instinctive hate for the undead cook up an interesting mix inside Lia. Combined with the rush of cutting down the Zombies so effortless she doesn't even stop to regard the burning roof. After she cut down the tow zombies on their way to the Red Knight she launches herself towards any others she can find. Her eyes growing brightly in the Knight's fire. Again she moves faster than should be possible and slashes each of her claws into the throat of another zombie.

_actions:
using herioic surge again, using the free hero point to negate fatigue
inititative: 8+4=12
Fortitude Save: 18+4=22
Attack 1: 13+8=21
Attack 2: natural 20+8=28
Damage Safe (just in case): 12+4=16_


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 3*

Watching the flames lick across the ceiling, Michael had a feeling they were running out of time.

“We’re leaving, let’s go . . . living only please,” Michael called out to his teammates.  With that said, Michael plugged one shot into the zombie on him, them moved toward the exit to cover the retreat of the others.

OOC: Attack  Base (+13 = +6 base +5 dex, +1 Point Blank, +1 Attack Focus) + (Roll 5) = 18 to hit.  Move 30 feet toward exit.  Damage save: 28 = (Base +9 Roll + 17 + Vest +2), Fort Save: 16 = (base +2 + roll 14).


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

Out of nowhere, the voice of Paul can be heard... "Zombie are too much flammable"

With all his wits (OOC:Heroic Surge), Paul think he must do something with all that smoke. He looks around for a pipe where water could be found. (OOC:Spot: 15+3=18) 

Seeing one, he fire a bolt of flame to break it (OOC: Attack 7+2=9, DC: 19 hope it will be ok...). After that, he use his power over water to guide the water on the flames (OOC:I use an extra effort to raise by 2 my sorcery (using my extra HP to cancel the fatigue) IF the pipe havn't broke, maybe rising the strenght of my power will help to make the water out...)

OOC: If I didn't spot any pipes, proceed here.

Not spoting any pipe, he go as far as he can from the door, than he turn around and unleash a great wind to push all the smoke outside the room, sadly, by the same time, tripping friends like foe. (OOC: Trip, as normal. I have a bonus of +4. I suggest you roll both mine and yours if it ever come to that one).

OOC:
Damage save: 8 + 2 = 10 (14 with Force Field)
HP use if I can: 9 become a 10: 10 + 2 = 12 (16 with Force Field)
Fortitude roll: 12 + 3 = 15


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 14, 2004)

*Kongming, 3 H.P.*

Kongming's dark eyes reflect the light of the fires, and this combined with his beard and a quick grin that flashes over his face gives him an almost devilish appearance as the zombie falls at his feet.  He fires another shot at the nearest zombie, casting his eyes over the walls.

Fortitude save 18 + 1 = 19
AC 17 + extra hero point = 22 
Damage save vs. any attacks this round 6 + 1 = 7
Attack roll 13 + 4 = 17, +3L damage
Spot check 10 + 7 = 17 to find a fire extinguisher if Zodiac's plan doesn't work


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 15, 2004)

Last Round
Christopher quickly regains his senses and puts a bullet in the zombie above him before crawling backwards. 

"Hey Knight, a little help here."

OOC:
Christopher attacks the zombie standing over him and then crawls backwards as far as possible
Attack Roll, Luck to attack, 18+6+3-2=25
4L damage +1 armor penetration
Fort save 7+2+2=11

This round

The Red Knight moves to give Christopher a hand. Or rather, a large flaming spikey fist.

Christopher stays prone and begins crawling towards the door.

OOC:
The Red Knight charges toward the zombie attacking Christopher. Or a zombie near Christopher if the one attacking him is destroyed.
Attack roll to hit 13+12+2=27
11L Strike damage plus 6L fire damage

Christopher spends the whole round crawling towards the door.

Damage saves for any hits this round
Red Knight (6 ranks protection)
16+12=28

Christopher (1 rank armor)
19+4=23


----------



## Acid_crash (May 15, 2004)

*Prophet HP: 3*

OOC: In this turn he is swinging his staff, not firing a blast of holy energy at them.

Xavier swings his staff around his body and aims it at the zombie he hit last round, this time hoping that it strikes true and kills the impure beast.

Staff Attack Roll: 19 (roll) + 9 (melee) = 28 total; 7L
Fortitude Save: 4 (roll) + 9 (Fort) = 13 total
Damage Save:  15 (roll) + 9 (DMG) = 24 total (only if he gets hit in this round)

OOC: not spending hero point this round.


----------



## Karl Green (May 15, 2004)

*Updated Round 2*
Christopher is able to shake off the pain of the creature's blow and starts crawling towards the exit as fast as he can…

Also the two Doctors make it out the exit

*Fires of Timbuktu* Round 3 
Michael - 23
the Red Knight – 17
Lia - 16 
Andy - 15
Undead – 14 
Kongming – 12 
Christopher – 7
Dr. Clay – 6
Paul – 4
Xavier – 4 
Dr. Husseini - 3

Michael, coughing a little from the smoke, fires into the creature trying to claw him…
Damage save 11 vs. DC 19
…and blows most of the creatures head off. He then moves towards over to the door to the exit (next round can be out of the room) 

The Red Knight charges the creature advancing on Christopher, slamming into it…
Damage save 4 vs. lots 
…and the creature is literally blow apart by his blow, falling in pieces around him.

Lia charges the last creature on Xavier, slashing it with her claws…
Damage save 19 vs. 21
…but when that fails to drop it, she goes for the throat with her teeth…
Dave save 11 vs. 26 for the crit
…and comes away with most of the things head and spinal cord!

*Paul*, coughing a bit from the smoke, spots a water pipe running along the ceiling and fires a blast at it…
Damage save for the pipe 5 vs. 19
…and it burst, spraying water everywhere. Focusing his will, he starts spraying the water knocking down the flames (next round it should be able to get a better handle on the fire, but for this round…)

Combat has ended, Andy, Kongming, and Xavier can do something different (if you doubled moved you could be out of the room this round). Christopher can crawl to the exit this round. Anyone in the room at the end of the round requires another Fortitude Check…

Actions?

(sorry about that )


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 15, 2004)

With the battle over Red Knight drops his energy field and stretches his arms, making several loud squeaking noises.

"That was a nice warm up. Maybe sticking around with you guys won't be so bad if we get to do that often."

Christopher looks about to reply but a fit of coughing convinces him it would be better to get outside and into some fresh air first.

OOC: RK just stands there, completely unnefected by the smoke and looking for any zombies that survived. Christopher crawls outside and stands up again.


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 3*

Michael will guide those that need it out of the building, then get out himself.

"Anyone care to tell me what just happened in there?" Michael asked the nearest person quietly.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 15, 2004)

*Kongming, 3 H.P.*

The fire under control and the undead creatures vanquished, Kongming will hurry out of the room.  "That was...unforeseen."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 16, 2004)

Andy, seeing everything is under control, briskly makes it out of the room in a coughing fit.

_Those Ragna Rok people mean business, up until now I've been avoiding them but...I guess that just isn't possible anymore.  It's likely they're aware of our presence now, as well.  D*mn._

After taking a much welcomed breath of fresh air he waits til for the others to catch up before he answers Michael's question, "It appears to be some strange kind of spell.  I heard something that could have been some sort of  incantation to animate the dead.  It was like, a combination of languages.  I'm guessing if anyone else heard it, they would hear it in their own language...it's quite curious."

"Don't take my word for it though, it's not like I'm an expert or anything.  I just read _a lot_ of comics."  He says as he scratches the back of his head, smirking.

(Fort save DC 5+0=5 for the smoke)


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 3*

Michael did a silent head count on those who made it out and prepared to head back in to recover them if they didn't come out or signal soon.  He looked to see where the doctor's were and if they were alright.


----------



## Karl Green (May 16, 2004)

Paul continues to get put the fire out with water from the pipe. Christopher, Andy, Kongming and Xavier get outside, although Christopher and Andy have a bit of a coughing fit but is fine in a second (just catch the last of it but as I assume when they get outside they are ok). The next round Lia gets out, coughing, but ok. 

It takes 10 or 15 seconds of water to really put all the fire out inside the room, but the smoke is really thick, and will be for some time (Paul can duck down to the floor to avoid most of it). It is seeping out of the door into the morgue office.

The party is more or less assembled outside in the office, the two Doctors standing around in shock and horror at what they have seen…

Dr. Clay looks to Andy and says "What…those things were _animated dead_? I don't understand…"

[occ]Actions for the party? The fire is out, the building is saved, local officials will eventually show up.[/occ]


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

*Lia*

Lia emerges through the smoke, her fangs and claws still fully extended. They retract slowly then she gets into a clearer sight. Coughing and spitting she gets some distance between herself and the fire. 
With a disgusted look she spits out a few pieces of flesh that hang between her teeth.

"Dead flesh, zombies are just disgusting."


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The party is more or less assembled outside in the office, the two Doctors standing around in shock and horror at what they have seen…
> 
> Dr. Clay looks to Andy and says "What…those things were _animated dead_? I don't understand…"




She briefly considers to say something about humans and their ilusions about a save little world but decides coughing and getting rid of the taste of rotten flesh in her mouth is far more important.

While looking for some water she takes a carefull look at each and every member of the team. Some prooved quite dangerous and at least with some she is sure why they are here now. 
Especially the foolish priest, the soldier and the magical armor are more dangerous than she expected.

Then she finally doesn't feel like vomiting anymore she jumps to the side of the car and sits there while the doctors get their wits back together and the others do whatever they do. While waiting she takes out the kinfe the B.R.P.D issued them and starts to clean our rests of zombie skin from under her , now normal, fingernails


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Karl Green:*
> "What…those things were animated dead? I don't understand…"




"It's kind of...um complicated.  Just try to think of out of the box and take things slowly.  Lesson #1, magic _is_ real."  Andy begins a small lecture about things fantastical, nothing too complex for the doctors to understand though.

_It seems that the doctors aren't in on this, after all-the zombies attacked them as well.  Some of my 'friends' here have shown that they are quite powerful.  I just wonder what their weaknesses are..._

"So, um, are we gonna wait for the authorities to get here, or should we get a move on?"  Andy asks inquisitively.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 16, 2004)

*Prophet  HP: 3*

End of Combat:

Xavier did double move to follow rest out of the building.

Outside the building:

Xavier looks at everybody, glad that everyone made it out alive, and in one piece.  He didn't expect the rising dead, but it was a good test of the abilities God has allowed him to have, and he is sure that there are more tests of his resolve to come.

His eyes stop at Lia, seeing her claws and fangs for the first time, and understands why she is angry.  _Sometimes hate can be a powerful ally, when used for the proper reasons and if God wills it.  Still, too much anger._ Then he shakes his head sadly and walks to the group en mass.

"Is everyone okay?  God's will seems apparent, we have been brought together for a reason and this is just the first test to come.  I am glad to be at your sides for the upcoming confrontation against evil.  Any ideas on what to do next?  I heard the vile creature speaking some form of Latin just as it attacked, but this puzzles me.  What about the rest of you?"

Xavier finishes and stands their patiently, putting his sunglasses on, and still holding his staff in a firm grip in case of any further attacks that might surprise them.  

Spot: 11 (roll) + 3 (skill) = 14 total
Listen: 19 (roll) + 1 (ability) = 20 total


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2004)

*Paul Decker, HP:3, HS:0, Stun:0, Lethal:0, Condition:Healthy*

Coughing a bit again (Fort: 18 + 3 = 21), Paul continue to extengish the fires.

"The smell is just too bad, and I can hardly breath" he say to himself. "Let the door open." he shout, and on that he call a wind that blow most of the smoke outside the room, blowing up the people between him and the door.

"Sorry!"

When all his fine, he make sure the water is cut so there is no accumlation in the morgue.

"Zombies... Hades would not be happy to hear that. I suggest to incinerate them all, just in case they have a second... well a third live. At least, the ones that havn't been yet."


----------



## Acid_crash (May 16, 2004)

*Prophet  HP: 3*

OOC: Does anybody look injured after the fight?


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Zombies... Hades would not be happy to hear that. I suggest to incinerate them all, just in case they have a second... well a third live. At least, the ones that havn't been yet."




She doesn't even look up from her fingercleaning.

"No, I heard something from inside the first one's head before they rose. We should cut them apart to see if an devices, magial, technological or both have been put into the things.

The she looks up and a spark of the frenzy from before shows up there.

"Then we should burn them until nothing's left."



			
				Acid Crash said:
			
		

> "Is everyone okay? God's will seems apparent, we have been brought together for a reason and this is just the first test to come. I am glad to be at your sides for the upcoming confrontation against evil"




Lia's knife flies and land a few feet before Xavier, sticking in the ground. 
She clearly had not intention of hitting him but thinks this a good way to tell him how much his preaching annoys her.



			
				Acid Crash said:
			
		

> "Any ideas on what to do next? I heard the vile creature speaking some form of Latin just as it attacked, but this puzzles me. What about the rest of you?"




Somehow Lia allready stopped coughing and even the slight red her skin asumed from being so close to the fire vanished withing seconds. She pushes herself from the car and lands in crouch right beside her knife. 
Picking it up she walks back into the morgue clearly with the intention of proceeding to her "cut them apart" proposal.

"Which one spoke?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 17, 2004)

"You want roasted zombies, you got roasted zombies."

The Red Knight, in an obvious good mood after the fight, proceeds to take all the corpses out of the building and toss them into a pile on the street. After everyone is done checking them out he'll reactivate the energy field and begin roasting any remains.

Christopher goes over to the vehicle and begins making sure it is ready to go. Just in case the local authorities don't take kindly to corpse burning. He also puts a new magazine in his gun.


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> "You want roasted zombies, you got roasted zombies."
> 
> The Red Knight, in an obvious good mood after the fight, proceeds to take all the corpses out of the building and toss them into a pile on the street. After everyone is done checking them out he'll reactivate the energy field and begin roasting any remains.
> 
> Christopher goes over to the vehicle and begins making sure it is ready to go. Just in case the local authorities don't take kindly to corpse burning. He also puts a new magazine in his gun.




"Das ist ja echt das blödeste was ich je gehört habe."

As long as the Red Knight does not interupt Lia as she cuts through the body of the original Nazi soldier they came to see (and yes of course she does that inside the building) she doesn't mind him dragging the bodies around her. She just gives him a fiew disbelieving but quite amused looks.
She cuts there she heard the sound emerge before the whole mess started.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 17, 2004)

*Kongming*

The smoke cleared away, Kongming walks over to where the werewolf dissects the Nazi corpse.  "A transmitter of some type, then?  How irregular.  You believe someone is controlling these things from afar, then?"


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> The smoke cleared away, Kongming walks over to where the werewolf dissects the Nazi corpse.  "A transmitter of some type, then?  How irregular.  You believe someone is controlling these things from afar, then?"




Stopping her work with the knife Lia regards Kongming for the first time since they met. At last someone who can talk buisness.

"I honestly don't know. I heard a high frequency sound from the corpse shortly before it moved. It never hurts to be sure."

She pushes the knife back in with a sickening sound.

"Do you happen to know something about medicine? I'm not exactly qualified for this.


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2004)

Xavier said:
			
		

> "Is everyone okay?  God's will seems apparent, we have been brought together for a reason and this is just the first test to come.  I am glad to be at your sides for the upcoming confrontation against evil.  Any ideas on what to do next?  I heard the vile creature speaking some form of Latin just as it attacked, but this puzzles me.  What about the rest of you?"




“I heard English, preacher,” Michael replied.  He got a head count and realized that Paul Decker and Kongming wre still in the building.  He moved to the building as was prepared to re-enter when he thought he heard talking from inside . . . and the familiar sound of a knife striking the earth outside.  Michael’s had went to his weapon and he spun, dropping his shades over his eyes and he did.  He scanned for enemies and saw Lia retrieve the knife . . . the BRPD issued knife and head into the building.  

“Give a holler if they need anything,” Michael commented as she passed, allowing her to retrieve the others.  He scanned the streets with his shades on and did his second favorite thing – look for trouble.

OOC:  Spot 25 = (Roll 18 + 7 base)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 17, 2004)

*Kongming*



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Do you happen to know something about medicine? I'm not exactly qualified for this.




"Unfortunately not," Kongming says.  "I would just be...interested to see what you find.  If they are infernal machines and not spawn of Viy..."

While Lia is cutting up the body, I'll throw in a Spot check (9 + 7 = 16) to see if I notice anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 17, 2004)

*Ahem*  Andy intones as he repeats himself again for the benefit of those not listening, "We all heard it in our own native languages, basically, whatever was familiar to us.  I don't know why exactly this is, but apparently its one of the qualities of the incantation-or whatever it was that brought those people back to...unlife."


----------



## Acid_crash (May 17, 2004)

*Prophet  HP: 3*

Xavier walks over to Andy, "I don't have much expertise in this area or what evil created these things, I am just an instrument against them," he pauses and looks around some more, taking a deep breath in the heat, then continues, "plus it seems that my presence is upsetting to some."

With a sudden change in demeanor, Xavier walks away from him without hearing his response, moving away from the others a little ways and sits on the ground, out of the way of any moving traffic.  His staff is on his knees, hands firmly grasping it, clinging to it as if it's the most important thing in life.  He looks up towards the sky, and begins to mutter to himself quietly.

_I got crap for six years in New York, I tried to be the best I could be in Hell's Kitchen.  Then my church gets desecrated three months ago, and I'm here.  Why did he pick me?_ Xavier pauses a breath, the continues quietly to himself. _I don't understand this place, these people.  So full of hate.  This evil.  Why me?  These people think they have it hard, let them try to be a priest in a world that hates priests; in a world of hate._


----------



## Karl Green (May 17, 2004)

Gennadi and Lia examine the body as it is 'taken apart' but see or smell nothing out of the ordinary... but Lia can still hear the 'voices'; they seem to be going quit now. Also she detects a bit of a strange smell when you pops his head open... Lia can't identify it but it is odd...

Paul standing near by, is clearing out the smoke as best he can… for a second he feels a strong pulse of magic or something similar. It is only for half a second and then it is gone. He can’t tell where it came from or where it went but it was strong.

Spoiler for Gennadi 



Spoiler



not really trying, but Gennadi gets a flash of something in the future... standing on a field of flat sand, it is very dark and quit here with no wind or stars or moon or light from anywhere... yet he can see... and a younger version of the man is standing next to him... he seems kind of ghost-like/transparent... he lips are moving but you can't here what he is staying... he pointing off in some direction and you start to hear the sound of rhythmic machinery...the ghost guys starts to cry and fads...and you snap back to your body



Outside the other are collecting the bodies preparing them for burning. Some local police arrive and talk with the two doctors. One comes over to the group to talk with one of you, looking around he approaches Andy and says in broken English “Is burning of dead necessary? Not custom here, maybe cause bad feelings with family… you make decision, but ask to respect our ways…yes?”

Standing off by himself, Xavier feels a ‘pulse’ of something old, angry and dark. It is only for a second but he feels it very strongly, but then it is gone.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 17, 2004)

The Red Knight comes out of the building with the last corpse, besides the one the werewolf seems so utterly interested in. He looks over to the police that just spoke.

"It might not be necessary but it's a good idea. Once a corpse has become a zombie there is always a chance they can come back again. If you want to keep them go ahead but we might not be around to help out if they rise again."

Christopher goes over to the docters and asks where he can get the supplies necessary for the trip into the desert. (Water, food, extra fuel, stuff like that)


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

*Lia*

Deciding that magic sucks Lia cleans her knife and heads back out. Covered in blood and soot she probably looks worse than she did with her claws and fangs extended but she doesn't care right now. She will take a place a few yards away, leans on a wall and just lets herself slide down till she sits with her legs stretched away from her. 
_It was still in them whatever it was._
She watches the Red Knight throwing them up to burn.
_If you're still in there I sure hope that hurts._
Still, such pyred do make her a little nervours. The wolf doesn't like fire but at least it is happy enough with the destroyed undead.
_Just watch your step, it wasn't long ago then they still burned your kind like that._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 17, 2004)

*Kongming*

Gennadi stares blankly past the corpse, in some sort of trance state.  After a moment, he snaps out of it.  "Interesting," he says, combing through his beard with his fingers.  "Interesting."  He puts his fingertips to his forehead and bows his head for a moment, eyes shut.

Using my ESP to scan the surrounding area.  I know it's a low-rank power and I most likely won't pick anything up, but I figure it's worth a shot.  5 ranks, so a range of 2 miles.  Roll 14 if it's resisted in any way.


----------



## Karl Green (May 17, 2004)

[occ]Doesn't ESP rank 5 have a range of 20 miles? I left my book at home today (drat) but I am almost 100% sure about that... anyway...[occ]

Gennadi closes his eyes for a second and (spoiler) 



Spoiler



finds himself in the desert. He is pretty sure it is to the northwest of here, at the very edge of his range. Looking around he sees a 'heat-wave' mirage in front of him, maybe a couple of miles off. He gets a bad feeling from this 'heat-wave', something is not right about it. Scanning around he thinks he might be able to find this spot, and then he notices something a ways off; drawing closer it is a body laying in the sand face down, dressed in a German WWII uniform. The body is partly buried in the sand, and just lying there. He ‘feels’ something then and looks back at the mirage and for a second he thinks he can see a structure… a building out there deep within the mirage… then it disappears and a pulse of some kind hits him… and he gets confused and lost for a second and finds himself back in his body. He still has a good idea where he was… but it felt as if something did not want him there



The officer looks at the Red Knight and nods his head “I will explain to families… bad business this, hope you solve soon and go away. Good you are here but better when you finish and leave” and he wanders back to the police car and leaves the group alone. 

Dr. Clay comes back and says “Terrible, just terrible. I have never seen anything like that or believed that I ever would. Makes one what to head down to church huh?”


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 18, 2004)

The Red Knight goes back to get the last zombie that the Werewolf had been cutting up and throws it on the pile. Then he activates his energy field and roasts the corpses till there's nothing left of any of them but charred bone and ash. Finally he grabs a large bag from the back of the jeep and puts the remains in it.

"You can never be to careful with the undead. I'll drop this off somewhere in the middle of the desert."

Christopher looks at his smoke stained and bloody clothes. Then he looks to the docter.

"You did say there were rooms waiting for us didn't you? I know we should head out soon but first I really need a bath and to wash my clothes."


----------



## Karl Green (May 18, 2004)

Dr. Clay looks a little green as he watches the Red Knight burn all the corpses and is a bit startled at Christopher's comment. Shaking his head and tearing his eyes away from the horror he says "Yes, yes, anytime you are ready we could return there..."

[occ]Remember that healing Lethal is going to take longer then normal in this game. I lethal will heal naturally every day instead of every hour. Medican can speed this up; as can powers. I believe both Christopher and Kongming each took a point of lethal[/occ]


----------



## Acid_crash (May 18, 2004)

*Prophet HP: 3*

Xavier stands up when he feels the dark energy, alert but not seeing anything out of the ordinary.  After Red Knight burns the corpses to sinders, he walks over to the injured people and, "If you are injured, I can try healing you."

If they accept, he will heal both by placing his palm on their shoulder and channel the healing energy into their body, allowing their bodies to get back to full health.  When this happens there is a bright light under the palm, which can be seen by anybody close by.  

OOC: Xavier has the healing power, at rank 1, but if all they took was a hit, then it should heal.  Right?  

After that, if they accept, he will ask the group, "Did any of you just feel a dark energy sweep through this area?"


----------



## Karl Green (May 18, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> OOC: Xavier has the healing power, at rank 1, but if all they took was a hit, then it should heal.  Right?




[occ]correct AND the first time you use your healing powers on people in a day they are fine; but after the first time the affects on the people being healed are as if they had the "tiring" Flaw and where using the powers themselves (number of times a day +10 DC fort check or fatigued; no affect on the 'healer' this is the target)[/occ]


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2004)

"I didn't feel anything," Michael said, "though that isn't surprising.  Taking some time to clean up and prepare for the journey was within our plans.  We had planned on not leaving the town until later in the afternoon."

Michael realized that he had been speaking alot on this journey so far.  What was it about this people that had changed is relatively quiet demeanor.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 18, 2004)

Christopher lets Xavier heal him.

"Thanks, now lets go get cleaned up and ready for our trip."

"You humans and your constant need to be clean. I've never needed more than the cleansing power of my fire."

"And yet you wonder why you are covered in rust."

Christopher and Red Knight head over to the hotel. Christopher gets cleaned up and then gets the supplies he asked the doctor about. Red Knight sits in the jeep and watches over the bag of remains, you can never trust those zombies to stay dead.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 18, 2004)

*Kongming*



			
				Acid_crash said:
			
		

> After that, if they accept, he will ask the group, "Did any of you just feel a dark energy sweep through this area?"




"I felt... something.  I don't know if it was the same thing you felt, but... I saw something out in the desert.  Something that gave me a very bad feeling."


----------



## Velmont (May 18, 2004)

While he was finishing his fireworker job, Paul felt the pulse of power.

_Is it the zombies?

Only breath the living, and more than a breath they take.

Can't you talk in a more cryptic way, I have too much easiness to understand.

Scorpio is right. If it was the zombies, we would have felt it when they woke up. Must be somthing else._



			
				Genadi said:
			
		

> "I felt... something.  I don't know if it was the same thing you felt, but... I saw something out in the desert.  Something that gave me a very bad feeling."




Asking Genadi. "Got a question for you. What is the source of your visions? Psychic or Arcane? Divine maybe."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 18, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Asking Genadi. "Got a question for you. What is the source of your visions? Psychic or Arcane? Divine maybe."




"Some years ago, I was part of some, ahh, experiments.  They changed some of my perceptions of the world.  I'm not actually psychic, though I seem that way."


----------



## Karl Green (May 19, 2004)

[occ]Assuming the group would like to go "freshen up" they can. Also is anyone taking Xavier up on his offer  just want to make sure cause otherwise the two will have 1 lethal hit each on themselves.[/occ]

Most of the group heads back over to the hotel to shower the smell of blood and smoke off, and to change their cloths. The meet up with Dr. Clay again for lunch in a private dinning area to take about their next move...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, I'll let him heal me.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 19, 2004)

OOC:
I said I'd let him heal me last post. Or a couple of posts ago. It's there somewhere...

After Christian freshens up he heads over to the restaraunt with the others. Red Knight, not needing to eat and having little skill in tactics or planning, stays in the jeep and watches over the zombie remains. You just can't trust those zombies.

After poking around at his food for a while and deciding that eating right after fighting a group of zombies was a bad idea he looks up to the others.

"So what's the plan now? Personally I think we should just get packed up and leave. The sooner we deal with this the less likely something bad happens again.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 3*

Michael freshened up, washing the ichor away with the dirt and smoke from the battle in the morgue.  His thoughts were on the team, their mission, and the possible foes that lie in wait for them deep in the sands.

After a good cleansing, Michael watched from an upper window the activity in the streets of the town . . . staying out of view from those below.  He meant to watch for trouble, but his mind drifted on random thoughts.  

This was unusual for Michael . . . he couldn't focus.

OOC: Spot = 9 (Roll 2 + 7 skill) ack!


----------



## Acid_crash (May 19, 2004)

*Prophet HP: 3*

Xavier takes this time to freshen up a bit also, taking a quick shower before heading out again.

_That feeling wasn't right, _ Xavier thinks to himself.  _Very dark, and powerful.  He said he saw something in the desert, part of his visions.  What could it be?_ Xavier walks down to the lobby of the hotel, waiting for everyone else to show up.  _If the corpses proved one thing, it's that something doesn't want us to find it.  Please Lord, be with us in our time of need.  Give us the power to do what is necessary._ 

He sits in a chair in the lobby, silently saying a prayer.  His staff is next to him just in case.


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2004)

*Paul Decker, HP:3*

Paul come down from his room. Seeing Xavier, he walks to him.

"Do you think we will go somewhere soon. I would like to see the old library of this town. There could be some interesting books to see..." he left his sentence unfinish and looks like as his he was listening at something or someone.

_You have a contract with the BPRD, you are working for them, you are on mission, don't start to think for yourself. Come here after the mission.

Yeah, yeah, I wanted to see if there could not be some old legend on these part that could explain the zombies.

Tell more you wanted to learn more on spirits and how to get rid of them.

Well... there was a bit of that too.

You bastard, I knew it!

Understand him, he has no privacy, no surprising he want to get us out of him. He can't even think at something without us knowing it.

That little brat want us to go back to sleep for another millenium or two, maybe for ever, and all you have to say, it is to protect him.

You two, stop that, we are on mission...

Libra, shut up! We didn't ask your opinion. I was talking to Capricorn. Do as Scorpio, and let your mouth shut.

Please, calm down, Leo.

Why should I? I don't want to go back. I prefer to have to share your body with a sugar-mommy, our little fanatic judge, some cryptic weido and little weakling like you than to have to go back from where you woke us.

Who do you call fanatic..._

Paul seems more and more lost in his tought and he give signs that somthing start to goes wrong when suddendly, he shouts: "SHUT UP!"

_Bravo! You just made a fool of yourself.

I said shut up!

Well, I will, no point to try to argue with your kind._

"Sorry" he say to Xavier, and on that, he goes to the bar of the hotel, and ask for a triple scotch.


----------



## Karl Green (May 19, 2004)

The Red Knight is done burning the bodies down to ashes. 

Michael, ever watchful, sees nothing really unusual in and around town.

Xavier and Paul draw a few stares from people in the lobby, but most just ignore them. 

Christopher is pretty hot in the jeep, but can get comfortable as he has it to himself.

Lia wanders a bit, and gets a few stares but nothing to bad. Street vendors try and sell her scarves, strange smelling meats and vegetables, some new shoes, watches, etc. 

[occ]Up to you where you want to go next. It is pretty hot outside, and the desert might be hotter, but the big tribesman is probably waiting. Do you want me to advance time a bit? Just want to know where you want to go next[/occ]


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 3*

Michael looked around town trying to determine if they had missed anything before heading out into the desert.  He had intended to wait until late afternoon, perhaps an hour before sunset, before setting off with the camels and the Land Rover.

He made his way downstairs to the others and asked if there was anything else that needed accomplished in town before we left for the desert.

OOC: Michael's all about waiting until almost dark before heading out intothe desert.  I don't mind if time is advanced, unless someone has something to do.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 19, 2004)

Well waiting for the others Christopher began going over all the supplies, checking and double-checking to make sure he hadn't missed anything.

The Red Knight pulled out a well worn copy of Hamlet and began reading it.

OOC: Advancing time is fine, I can't think of anything else Christopher and Red Knight want to do.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 20, 2004)

Kongming walks about the part of town nearest the hotel rather aimlessly, just spending time until everyone else is ready to leave.

Advancing time's A-OK by me, too.


----------



## Karl Green (May 20, 2004)

[occ]It is about 6 hours to this next point. If anyone wanted to do something in town for this time let me know and we can. Otherwise it is around 7pm at night now.[/occ]

An hour or two before dusk the group meets back up at the landrover. Dr. Clay is there, and looks a lot better then this morning. His courage seems to have returned as with a resolve to do something to help out. Michael jumps in to the drivers seat and heads up to the Route 12 to meet the local tribesman.

After a short drive (30 minutes max) the rover leaves town and quickly finds where the large tribesman is waiting (under a tent, with 9 camels tattered near by). He stands up from out of his tent and bows saying something in broken French to Dr. Clay {translated from French for any who can speak it or translated by Dr. Clay} “Is taken car, or is taken camel? Yes? Me is Bulusu Mohan.” 

He smiles and looks at the party, bowing to each.  

[occ]Anyone wanting to make a Survival roll can. It is still at least an hour to night fall, but the sun is fairly low, and long shadows are forming around the sand dunes etc. Gennadi still has a vague feeling of what he wants to go into the north west...[/occ]


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 20, 2004)

OOC: What do we need to make a survival roll for?
Anyways Christopher makes a roll, luck to roll.
11+1+3=15


----------



## Acid_crash (May 20, 2004)

*Prophet*

While in the lobby:

Xavier didn't say much after Paul walked and got a drink.  _Wow, what in the world was that all about?  And I thought I had problems._ 

About a half hour before leaving Xavier walked over to the bar as well, not really intending to speak, and ordered himself a drink as well.  "It's not sunday, I'm in the desert, away from home, fighting demons and zombies.  Forgive me God, but I'm having this drink."  Xavier drinks it down and heads out to the landrover.

While in the landrover:

Xavier sat next to Paul while en route to the tribesman, "Are you okay?  You seemed a little confused earlier today."  

While in front of the tribesman:

Xavier nods in respect to the nod the tribesman gave him.  He's not wearing his sunglasses as the sun is just about to go down the horizon, but he is eager to get on the way.

Survival: 10 (roll) + 1 (ability) = 11 total
Spot: 2 (roll) + 3 (skill) = 5 total (ooc: if anything is sneaking up on us I won't see it.    )


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 3*

Michael was comfortable in the driver's seat of the Rover.  Assuming at least one Rover was going along on the journey, he would be driving it.

"We should take both, as I doubt the Knight here is much for riding," Michael commented.  "We'll stay behind the camels as to not kick sand on then and make your riding more difficult."

OOC: Survival 15 (Roll 9 + 6 Super Senses)


----------



## Karl Green (May 20, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> OOC: What do we need to make a survival roll for?
> Anyways Christopher makes a roll, luck to roll.
> 11+1+3=15




[occ]general information [/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (May 20, 2004)

As the party looks around, to the north, west and east, they see only sand dunes… lots and lots of sand dunes. Route 12 heads out in a winding path in front of them, generally north.

Michael and Christopher both are a little concerned about the landrover heading overland, but if they are careful and drive slow… but sand dunes, etc can be tricky if you are not careful. 

Those wishing to ride camels are directed by Bulusu on how to sit on them, direct them back and forth, stop, sit, etc. Bulusu takes the lead and signals the party to follow him. The camels are noisily but fair tempered (at least more fair tempered then the stories you have described them to be). Night is coming quick to the desert but the moon is rising (quarter full) and he leads you north on Rout 12. After an hour or so travel, Bulusu leads the group off the road and starts heading west. The tempter has dropped quite a bit sense sundown, the landrovers’ headlights providing an eerie view. After another 4 hours through the desert (maybe a total of 20 miles) Bulusu stops and comes back to the landrover to speak with Dr. Clay {translated from Broken French} “Is were found westerner. Here we find… there where we come from… where I lost, long ago…” As he points in a generally western direction, deeper into the desert. He waits for what to be told to do next. Dr. Clay looks to Michael “What should we do now? I believe he will take us further to where we want to go…”


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 3*



			
				Dr. Clay said:
			
		

> Dr. Clay looks to Michael “What should we do now? I believe he will take us further to where we want to go…”




"I would suggest that we search this area first before heading where he indicated," Michael said.  "But we need to confer with the others to get their opinion.  I would hate to miss something here . . . then again, it could be a trap."

Michael flashed the lights twice on the Rover to indicate that he wanted to talk.  When the others got there, he explained the situation.


----------



## Velmont (May 20, 2004)

After drinking his scotch, he go meet Dr. Clay.

"I would like to go to the local library. You said they were old, maybe I could find some documentation on local superstion or legends. Generally, there is a part of truth in those myths."

Paul, once in the library, he looks for anything on local legends, and will take a particular looks on the custom about the deads and the spirits. As he must not be late, Paul will search 4 hours, that let 2 hours to go, come back and be sure he is ready to go.

OOC: Search roll: 19 + 4 = 23

*later*

Paul is wearing his desert camo suit, with his bullet proof vest and the sunglasses. He looks like a military sergeant with his pistol at his side. When the night falls, he remove his sunglasses.

"Beautifull the desert, but after half an hour, you start to find some lack of originality..."

When the land rover come to a stop, he listen to Clay traduction.

"where I lost, long ago. What he means. What he lost?"


----------



## Karl Green (May 20, 2004)

[in the past; at the Library]

Paul searches through many a dusty old book, scrolls, and papers. Many of them are in Arabic, but many are in Ancient Greek. Many local legends speak of a 'cursed' area to the northeast. It was off the trade routes far enough not to really be much of a problem for the people. There are also a number of legends about a local type of evil Djinn (singular '_djinni_'), known as _Ghûls_, that were said to have an unpleasant taste for human corpses. He also finds some designs of a mystical ward that is suppose to protect against all djinn called the "Seal of Solomon" (to create this requires one Know/Ritual skill check DC 15, 10 minutes. It is generally placed on the side of a building, or drawn into the sand etc. To fashion something to wear would take long and increase the DC, depending on how you wanted to do it). 

[later in the desert]

Dr. Clay tries talking to Bulusu and says to Paul "Ah I believe that not far from here is where Bulusu was lost as a child. It seems that some friends and he came out here to prove their bravery. Oh Bulusu returned but remembers nothing about what he saw out there..."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 21, 2004)

*Kongming*

Kongming, not being used to the desert at all, chooses to ride in the Land Rover.  He leans forward as he listens to Michael.  He nods his agreement.  "Yes, I think it would be good to check the area for anything out of the ordinary."  

- Is the area Bulusu was lost the same general area as the place in my vision? 
- What the heck, I'll do another ESP scan.  10+5=15.
- Survival roll 6+3+1=10.  Kongming probably got heatstroke or something.


----------



## Karl Green (May 21, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Kongming
> - Is the area Bulusu was lost the same general area as the place in my vision?
> - What the heck, I'll do another ESP scan.  10+5=15.
> - Survival roll 6+3+1=10.  Kongming probably got heatstroke or something.




- it all looks the same, but your vision was farther off from here
-scanning around you are able to locate it again. The body is still laying there. You can't see the 'heat-wave' but have an idea which way it is
-boy is it hot in the desert


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 3*

Michael will hop out of the Rover and make a search of the area for a few moments.  He will use the lights from the rover, and his own flashlight for closer inspection.

OOC: Search 23= (Roll 17 + 6 base), Spot 16 = (Roll 9 + 7)


----------



## Radiant (May 21, 2004)

*Lia*

back in the city:

Lia gets to their rooms as fast as possible once she is sure the corpses have been burned to ashes. She spends the next hour under the shower to get all the blood and rests of skin of her.
Afterwards she wanders the city for a while and even buys herself a new far too wide shirt and pants that don't cook her alive in this area. 
She spends most of the time in a shadowed corner of the hotel bar, only occasionaly getting up to get herself some water. She won't drink anything else and seems very centent just lying around.
_I don't even get hungry in this heat. Why are people living in places like this?_

in the evening:
Normaly she doesn't have problems with animals but these camels do not even show the proper respect for a wolf. Decidint that these are either the most stupid or most brave animals she ever met she drives in the jeep.
During the ride she visible wakes more with every minute the sun is down. At their destination she leaps out and searches the area without even bothering to take a flashlight.


_ooc: survival roll total: 18
search roll total: 24_


----------



## Velmont (May 21, 2004)

"Does he know something about the cursed area. It is suppose to be in the north west of the country. I think what Kongming is feeling may be related to that region."


----------



## Acid_crash (May 21, 2004)

*Prophet  HP: 3*

Xavier will walk around to stretch his legs when the rover stops the first time, watching the others search for signs of whatever it is they are searching for.  During this period, he will occasionally look around as well, maybe he will get lucky and find something the group will need.

Search: 18 (roll) + 1 (ability) = 19 total


----------



## Karl Green (May 21, 2004)

Stretching their legs, the group looks around the area but finds nothing but sand… 

Dr, Clay and Bulusu talk slowly to each other for a bit and then Dr. Clay turns back to Paul “He does not remember much about where he went, and if I am getting it correct, he was lost for three days afterwards and has no memory of what happened. The land to the north west of here is the ‘curse place’ that they speech of. I believe he is very frightened of this place but is ready to move towards it none the less.”


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 22, 2004)

*Kongming*

Somewhat apprehensive and unsure about Bulusu, Kongming sits back in the cloth seat and looks into the desert to his left.  Sweat beads on his brow.  He wipes it away with the back of his hand and looks straight ahead.  He sighs in exhaustion and uncomfortableness as the Rover travels on behind the native's lead.


----------



## Radiant (May 22, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Stretching their legs, the group looks around the area but finds nothing but sand…
> 
> Dr, Clay and Bulusu talk slowly to each other for a bit and then Dr. Clay turns back to Paul “He does not remember much about where he went, and if I am getting it correct, he was lost for three days afterwards and has no memory of what happened. The land to the north west of here is the ‘curse place’ that they speech of. I believe he is very frightened of this place but is ready to move towards it none the less.”




"Then let us move, the night won't last forever."

Lia gets back into the car. Even though she knows how futile it is she strains to see something in the distance out of sheer instinct.
_So there did you dig yourself in meine Freunde._


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2004)

Lia said:
			
		

> "Then let us move, the night won't last forever."




"Calm down, I am not that sure it is a good idea to go in that cursed land at night. It would be more easier to surprise us. You must know something. There is some legend in these parts that talk about the Ghûls. Those Ghûls are flesh eater Djinn... and they are not friendly, as you may know. Big boy here may have nothing to fear,", pointing at the red armor, "but we have to be cautious. I have found a ritual in those books that is suppose to ward a place from those Ghûls. Now, is those Ghûls really exist, and is that rituals correct, that's two things only time will tell us.

I suggest we find a place to rest and goes to the curse land at the first hours of the day, leaving just a bit before the sun show up. If we are fast enough, we would arrive at our destination one or two hour after the sun appear. We would see anything coming from far, and the sun would not be high enough yet to kill us with his heat."


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 3*

"I would suggest we saddle back up and check this out now," Michael offered quietly to everyone.  "We're well rested, we haven't been traveling that long, and if we really don't know how far away we have to go yet . . . do we?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 22, 2004)

*Red Knight and Chrisopher*

"I'm going to have to agree with Lia and Ace. We don't know how long it will take to get to this base and the longer we take in the desert the more chance that whatever they're doing will succeed. If the zombies are any sign they are getting close. What do you think Red Knight?"

The Red Knight, who had just returned from dropping the bag of corpses off on the other side of the dune, makes a creaky shrug of his shoulders.

"Morning or night doesn't matter to me. Unlike you humans I don't have to worry about sleep. But the decision lies with you, you're the one with the gauntlet."


----------



## Radiant (May 22, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> " You must know something."




"I must?"

She stares back at him with her eyes softly reflecting the gleam of the flashlights. Her voice is kept low just in case someone might be listening in any way.

"If you intend to intrude unnoticed into someones territory then the night is the time to do it. Also it sounded like whatever Ragna Rok is doing is nearly finished so why should we give them so much time? We rested the whole day."




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> " I suggest we find a place to rest and goes to the curse land at the first hours of the day, leaving just a bit before the sun show up. If we are fast enough, we would arrive at our destination one or two hour after the sun appears. We would see anything coming from far, and the sun would not be high enough yet to kill us with his heat."




She snorts and turns away from him again, looking back towards the so called cursed land.

"I don't fear any curses. I carry my share allready. And I can see perfectly well in the darkness. If you are too affraid I can go alone."



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "I would suggest we saddle back up and check this out now," Michael offered quietly to everyone. "We're well rested, we haven't been traveling that long, and if we really don't know how far away we have to go yet . . . do we?"




Conituing to look into the direction of the possible Ragna Rok hideout Lia leave the discussion to the others. In the end she doesn't care of someone will stay back or not.


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 3*

"Sounds like it's decided," Michael said as he looked to the others and moved to the Rover.  He buckled in and waited for the others to mount up. The sooner then got into this, the sooner they had a chance to stop whatever the Ragna Rok had planned.


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

"I just don't want to go head down into something we don't know, but your points are good enough. Time may be running out. But I wanted to be sure that everyone understand in what we are going, and what I have found may be nothing compare to what we may find... it can be always worst than what you may think.

Anyway, Leo seems to be on the same opinion. The faster we get there, the faster we kick butts. That's his words."


----------



## Karl Green (May 23, 2004)

'Saddling' back up, the party again heads into the night and deeper into the desert. After 30 minutes or so, Kongming thinks that he is at the spot that he saw in his vision. He can 'sense' something out there in the desert. Paul starts sweating a bit as Libra starts sensing psychic or mystical energy out there in the desert of great power and is struggling to take control. The 'path' towards this power is easy to follow and sense now…

Continues for another 20 minutes, a bit of a wind picks up and the night seems to get colder.  Bulusu is still leading the way, riding his camel out on the edge of the highlight high-beams range…when he suddenly disappears! The camels behind him snort in fear and pull back. A second later Bulusu appears almost out of nowhere racing back towards the party. He is speaking rapidly in his native tongue and pointing back the way he just came from. 

Looking forward there does not seem to be anything out of the ordinary… Except when Xavier takes a look at it he sees spoiler 



Spoiler



You have been traveling through rolling dunes of sand all night, and yet straight in front of you the land becomes flat. No dunes, just sand. It is a very sharp edge where the sand dune bump right up to the edge of this 'flatness'. You can 'sense' a darkness or evil in front of you… a great old evil that seems to be waking up as if from a long dream


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 23, 2004)

"What just happened to our guide? Red Knight get up there, there might be something dangerous nearby."

"Yeah yeah, just leave all the dangerous stuff to me. Who cares if I die, I'm just a suit of armor."

With heavy sarcasm in his voice the Red Knight gets out of the landrover and sprints toward the guide, making an awful ratchet as he moves.


----------



## Karl Green (May 23, 2004)

Bulusu is next to the landrover right now, and when the Red Knight steps out, he points back the way that he came (and disappeared for a moment) speaking rapidly in his native language. 

[NOTE he 'reappeared' about 20 feet in from of where the landrover is now parked. The headlights point out into the desert, although a few notice that where Bulusu's camel went the tracks seem to 'end' and then reappear again about 20 feet in front of the jeep]

Dr. Clay tries to calm him, and after a moment or two he says "All I can get out of him is 'curse place' or 'evil lands' in the direction that he just vanished into. I don't understand what just happened"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 23, 2004)

*Kongming*

Realizing that some of the others can sense the same foreboding as he, Kongming mutters, "Did anyone else just get a glimpse of something?"  Once Bulusu reappears, speaking excitedly, he looks quite agitated and sticks his head out the window.  "This is the region I saw, I think."


----------



## Radiant (May 23, 2004)

*Lia*

Severly anoyed that this one time it appears she is the last to sense anything is wrong Lia stands up in the jeep, taking only the slightest glance at their guide.

"I heard enough, the babbling of spineless humans won't get us any closer to our answers."

She leaps right from the driving car and even while in the air her body is enshrouded in some strange fog that clearly has no buisness being in this dessert. Her body vanishes in it and then it reaches the ground it solifies into the form of a huge greany and silver haired wolf. Without pausing it runs towards the place there the tracks of the camel ended to follow the path that let him vanish.


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

"A glimpse?"  reply Paul to Kongming. "It is more than a glimpse, it is a force that try to take control. I have difficulty sensing it, but Libra is struggling for now 20 minutes, she seems more sensible to it."

Paul get out of the truck.

"There is only one way to know what he is talking about. I'll be quick. Let be one with the desert."

After some quick incantation, Paul first turn into rock (Force Field) before crumbling into a sand cloud (Incorporeal) to finally dissapear (Invisibility). Paul walk to where Bulusu have dissapeared.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 24, 2004)

The Red Knight looks startled as a wolf runs by but quickly recovers.

"Hey, I was charging in recklessly first. Wait your turn."

The suit of rusty armor follows the werewolf.


----------



## Karl Green (May 24, 2004)

The 'silver wolf' dashes forward and disappears about right where Bulusu did only a second before [not really spoilers anymore but from Lia's (and very quickly the Knight's perspective]

The wolf, sometimes called Lia, races the short distance and suddenly finds herself on a huge flat plain of sand. There is no wind, the air seems 'stale' somehow… but the most difficult thing is that the moon and the stars have gone black! Looking back, the wolf can see the humans standing around their metal legs gesturing in her direction, but they are silent… [Lia may make a 'scent' roll - wisdom bonus +super-senses]

The Red Knight rushes up and within a few steps finds himself not far from the wolf, standing on a flat field of sand. There is no wind here, and looking around he notes where the sand dunes seem push right up to some invisible barrier. Then he notices that while there seems to be an eerily light, that he can no longer see the moon or any stars in the nights sky. The rest of the group is still back at the landrover, and seem to be talking, but the Knight cannot hear them, even though they are no more then 25 or 30 feet away.  

Xavier can still see the pair, the silver wolf seems to have hesitated a second and the Red Knight has just charge in not far from it… a cold gust of wind kicks up a bit of sand and dust but he notes that it does not seem to affect anything past the strange line onto the flat plain ahead.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 24, 2004)

"What is this?"  A quizzical expression on his face, Kongming walks forward, stopping just short of the "disappearance line", kneeling down and examining the earth for anything out of the ordinary.

Spot natural 20+7 = 27.  Woohoo!


----------



## Radiant (May 24, 2004)

*Lia*

The hairs on her back standing up Lia strains her eyes and nose to make some sense ouf of this.
Her eyes adjusted to the darkness try to make out anything at all that could be a landmark or a buidlung in this flat plain of sand.

_`scent' roll total of 18_


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 3*

Michael stayed at the wheel of the landrover, ready to leave withthe others if there was any trouble.  While he waited, he asked Dr. Clay, "Have our guide calm down, and see if you can get anything else out of him."

Michael kept the high beams focused on where everyone disappeared . . . and waited.


----------



## Karl Green (May 24, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> The hairs on her back standing up Lia strains her eyes and nose to make some sense ouf of this.
> Her eyes adjusted to the darkness try to make out anything at all that could be a landmark or a buidlung in this flat plain of sand.
> 
> _`scent' roll total of 18_




The wolf first notices that the air is ‘dead’ here, stale and without taste. She has never encountered a place so devoid of smells before… but she soon can smell the sore of two-legs and of their ‘machines’ in the area. She also finds a trail that leads deeper into this strange area, left by the a number of two-legs, their scent is bad and wrong somehow…

Kongming can see that the line is “shifting” as it were. That right next to the ‘line’ where the other disappeared he can almost see them now, and see that the sand there is flat past here, and then he see the dunes, then it switches back and he can make out the Red Knight and Lia in wolf-form.  

Dr. Clay and Bulusu talk some more and he is able to calm the tribesman. He then looks over and ask “What should we do now?”


----------



## Radiant (May 24, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The wolf first notices that the air is ‘dead’ here, stale and without taste. She has never encountered a place so devoid of smells before… but she soon can smell the sore of two-legs and of their ‘machines’ in the area. She also finds a trail that leads deeper into this strange area, left by the a number of two-legs, their scent is bad and wrong somehow…
> 
> Kongming can see that the line is “shifting” as it were. That right next to the ‘line’ where the other disappeared he can almost see them now, and see that the sand there is flat past here, and then he see the dunes, then it switches back and he can make out the Red Knight and Lia in wolf-form.
> 
> Dr. Clay and Bulusu talk some more and he is able to calm the tribesman. He then looks over and ask “What should we do now?”




She barely supresses the urge to howl into the dark sky just to fill this place with sound. No sense in alarming her prey. With a glance back at the Red Knight that says "coming?" more clearly than most languages could she turnes to follow the trail she found. If she notices any of the other following she will slow her pace to let them keep up, otherwise she will speed up to a run.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 24, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> She barely supresses the urge to howl into the dark sky just to fill this place with sound. No sense in alarming her prey. With a glance back at the Red Knight that says "coming?" more clearly than most languages could she turnes to follow the trail she found. If she notices any of the other following she will slow her pace to let them keep up, otherwise she will speed up to a run.




"Just give me a minute."

The Red Knight sitcks his head out of the strange barrier.

"Hey Christopher, there's some kind of wierd invisible barrier right here and everything looks wierd on the other side. The wolf found a trail and I'm going to follow her."

The Red Knight sticks his head back in and begins following the wolf.

Outside Christopher glances at the others.

"Nothing ventured nothing gained. And it's a pretty good guess that what we're looking for is on the other side."

Christopher gets into the landrover and prepares to drive it through the barrier.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 25, 2004)

*Kongming*

Kongming looks up towards the Land Rover from where he's knelt.  He says nothing at first, but nods.  "Let us go," he says as he gingerly puts out his hand towards the line in the sand.  He slowly walks forward, and (I'm assuming anyway) disappears into this Limbo of the desert.

BTW, Karl, I don't know if you'd seen it but I have a second Resurrection City thread up now.


----------



## Karl Green (May 25, 2004)

[OCC - Assuming everyone is ok with it…]

After everyone gets back into the vehicle, Michael drives into the strange 'phenomenon' and onto dark plains… no star or moon is shining here, no wind blows, the land is flat without any feature. It is as if the wind never blows here, and while there seems to be a strange light coming from somewhere, it is not the nights sky, for it is pitch black without stars or any hint of the moon…

The Red Knight re-enters the landrover to make better time and quickly the silver wolf is leading the way deeper into this strange land. 10 or 12 minutes later all start to make out a camp or something ahead. 5 large tents and two broken down, rusted out trucks can be seen. No one is in sight, but the trail leads right to this camp…

The silver wolf can hear some kind of noise at the edge of her hearing (Lia may make a listen check)   


yep I saw that Andrew and just posted, sorry I missed that


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2004)

Let me inspect the camp for two second. He whispers some words. calling Eole's help. Quickly, Paul close his eyes and see as if he was in the middle of the camp. He takes a look around and start to scn every tent.

(Elementals sensorial perception (ESP)  )


----------



## Radiant (May 25, 2004)

*Lia*

Lia will try to make out more of the camp and circle it once before she enters.

_listen chek total of 13_


----------



## Karl Green (May 25, 2004)

Paul closes his eyes and appears within the camp. He can see a number of tents set up in an orderly fashion. There are two stripped down half-track trucks near by. They have been cannibalized almost down to their frames and there are the remnants of other vehicle frames and parts around also. On the edge of the camp there looks to be a grave site with seven mounds and crude headstones. No one seems to be around, but Paul can see lots of tracks leading off deeper into this strange landscape. Also now that he is hear in the direction he can just barely make out what looks like a line on the horizon… golden in color it is very thin and small but it might be a long ways off…

Going into each tent, Paul sees a strange mixture of Spartan military lifestyles and exceptional luxury; plain camp beds adorned with silk cushions and covers, bottles of champagne and beer, simple stoves with where used to cook fine (in tinned) food, which was eaten off enamel plates. There are also a few old, brown and faded items of personal significance; pictures of sweethearts or family, all dated before 1941. One tent, however, is different; it seems to be a workshop and library. There are books that Paul recognizes as magical lore tomes, some quit rare, and the basic paraphernalia of alchemy.   

The silver wolf circles the camp and can find lots of tracks, almost all of them leading deeper into the darkness. The trail is fairly obvious now, and she can hear something out there, but can’t identify it at all. She is almost certain that there is no one in that camp right now… in fact most of the smells of two-legs (and something else) are at least a week old.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2004)

_Some of these people clearly don't have any finesse..._  Andy thinks as he inwardly sighs.  _What is this place anyways, what magic could have cloaked an area as large as this one?_

Observing the barrier while the others are exploring inside, he mentally flips through his memory of magical occurences, trying to think if he's seen or read about something similar.  Otherwise, he remains quiet so as not to attract further attention.

(OOC-Knowledge: Occult roll of 13 + 12 = 25)


----------



## Karl Green (May 26, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> (OOC-Knowledge: Occult roll of 13 + 12 = 25)




Andy has heard a few tales of a city in the northern part of Africa that was said to be cursed and that anyone trying to find it would become lost forever themselves. The city was called the 'City of Brass' and was said to be extremely wealthy, with gold plating on the sides of buildings, and brass and gold streets, etc. Silver and brass was used for most common items like brooms, toilets etc but for only the poorest families. Also it was said that the nobility of this city keep cheetahs as pets and that the often roamed the city like modern day cats might. They could be similar to what you have heard and experienced out here. 

Xavier is going more and more uncomfortable the father into this land you travel… he can sense that this is an evil place…

Paul is having to struggle more often with Libra as she can sense the magical power of this area and the items before her in the one tent!


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 3*

Michael stayed close to the land rover and watched over the doctor while the others searched the camp.  He felt uneasy here . . . and almost like he should be doing something - or know something.  Unfortunately, Michael had no idea what that something was - but keep alert for any potential trouble.


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2004)

"It is strange. It seems there is no one, but the source of power that Kongming is feeling may come from that tent." Paul point a tent with his finger. "That tent seems different by his content. There is some arcane tome in it. Libra is having more difficulty in her struggle against that power. I think there is one way to know what the nature of all that, it is going seeing myself. Let's me scout, I'll give you a signal as soon as I am sure all is safe."

Paul quickly dissapear, turning into wind. He goes into the tent with the book and start to look for the source of the power, and then take a look at the books.

OOC:
Spot: 11 + 3 = 14
Search: 18 + 4 = 22


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2004)

Andy stretches, lounging about lazily until Paul's statement peaks his interest.  "Wow...a real magical book?  I'll help Paul look around!" he says just a second after the magic-user turned invisible and left.  "I'll be careful though, so don't worry about me." he finishes before heading off, not really waiting for the others reactions.

_Maybe whatever's in those tomes will tell me just what that barrier was..besides, something useful might be in there_

When he gets closer to the camp however, he becomes a bit more cautious, creeping up to the desired tent slowly.  If/When he makes it inside, he whispers, "Hey Paul-I have a bit of experience with this sort of stuff, I'll help you look around if you don't mind."  Picking up a book not yet opened, Andy browses through.

(OOC-Move Silently roll of 8+5=13, Search roll of 14+2=16)


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2004)

*Lia*

The camp may be old and unused but you can learn so much about your prey be studying its lair. She trots into it and takes a look around. She will also leave her human companions some time to investigate the tomes. During that she paces around the camp, trying to memorize as many smells as possible so she can later identify the peopel who used this place if she meets them. 
ut this no place to linger ansd she will wait for an hour at the most before she follows the tracks into the dessert.


----------



## Karl Green (May 26, 2004)

While Michael, Dr. Clay and Bulusu stay need the landrover, Paul turns invisible and heads for the camp followed closely by Andy. The others are milling about, watching for danger. The silver wolf also pads into the camp are starts sniffing around. 

No one seems to be in camp, and entering the ‘mystical’ tent, Paul and Andy see that it is indeed filled with a number of mystical and alchemic items, fetishes, tomes, tokens and crystals. Special paints, chalk and woods from around the world; acids, dyes, chemical mixtures and powders are everywhere, in boxes, filing cabinets, piles on tables and a desk. The tomes that are hear are mostly in Latin or Ancient Greek, but there are a large number of personal notes, diagrams, etc in personal looking books that are in mostly German. Searching through them, Paul and Andy get the idea some basic understanding of them being ‘unbinding’ or ‘opening’ rituals. Paul also notices a couple of these symbols that look very similar to the ‘Seal of Solomon’ that he had found in the libraries of Timbuktu. 

Andy and Paul can make Knowledge (Occult) AND (Ritual) check and let me know the result

The Silver wolf spends some time wondering around, smelling the two-leg’s lair. She picks up the scent of something else but can’t quit make out what it is… it is strange and like nothing she has ever smelled before. She also smells a number of two-leg’s machines and the liquid that runs them. There is a greasy and sot smell of these machines, that is also no more then a week old that leads into off into the desert… the smell is mixed in with that of rotting two-leg flesh. It is old, corrupted and poisoned in a way that seems vaguely familiar…

the Silver wolf may make a Scent roll to try and identify the smell, she may also make another Listen test about the sounds coming from deeper in the desert


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 26, 2004)

Kongming kneels, looking over the items in the camp and making an examination of them.  _A wrinkle in time?  Or something else?_ he thinks to himself as he notes the dated documents.  He places his finger thoughtfully on his chin and sits silently for a moment.  

He stands up and walks over to where Andy is examining the book.

What the heck; I'm trying an ESP scan to see if, now that I'm here, I can still pick up anything from the outside world.  14+5 = 19.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2004)

(OOC-Gadget's Comprehend roll of 5+6=11, I'm not sure if I can retry that roll, it says I can retry whenever I'm exposed to it again so I'll let you be the judge of what it means.  Knowledge (Occult) roll of 12+8=20, Knowledge (Ritual) roll of 9+12=21.)


----------



## Karl Green (May 26, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Kongming...
> What the heck; I'm trying an ESP scan to see if, now that I'm here, I can still pick up anything from the outside world.  14+5 = 19.




Kongming closes his eyes and concentrates for a moment, finds the edge of the ‘phenomenon’ is still there and he can look ‘outside’. He gets a bit of a headache doing so, it seems like something is trying to block his senses. There are some kinds of wards or something out there. They are weak right now and could be weakening ever more as you focus for a moment…

Then he is draw back towards his body, and past it! He senses are why up high in the air, maybe a 100 feet or more, looking down at the camp and just beyond… and he sees something out there, in the direction they are heading. It looks like some kind of pattern or design, but on a grand scale. It is pretty dark out here so he can’t really figure out what it is right now…


----------



## Karl Green (May 26, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> (OOC-Gadget's Comprehend roll of 5+6=11, I'm not sure if I can retry that roll, it says I can retry whenever I'm exposed to it again so I'll let you be the judge of what it means.  Knowledge (Occult) roll of 12+8=20, Knowledge (Ritual) roll of 9+12=21.)




[occ]German is a fairly easy language so a 10 would make it… using a Hero Point to avoid Fatigue?[/occ]

Andy starts reading through the various journals and notebooks, mystical writings of on Wihhelm Sterne. They seem to span some 70 years. It would take at least a couple of days to get through them all, but a quick read over, they are about the legendary ‘City of Brass’ which he believed to be an Aryan Stronghold of ancient times. Somehow the city was curse (he seems to feel by 'Jewish' Sorcerers who were jealous of the Aryan’s power) and that a spell of unimagined power was cast onto the city… an illusion and confusion like spell that would not allow anyone to enter this land, and if they ever found their way here, they would forgot be trapped here. His notes also suggest that he wishes to enter the city and awake the Queen of Brass. She is supposed to be a powerful sorcerers herself and has been asleep for ages, awaiting her savior (Sterne of course). She will grant him great mystical knowledge and power. The rituals that you see he is writing about are about breaking the spell that protects the city and to get past the last obstacle, a ‘wall of brass’ that surrounds the city and cannot be bypassed in anyway. 

This will take about an hour to discover… (there are a number of books so if Paul and/or Kongming wish to read they can make rolls also)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 26, 2004)

Andy continues to read on about the ritual, oblivious to the presence of the others.

(OOC-I was under the impression that a gadget's powers stayed allocated for the adventure until changed, but if that's not the case, Andy will use a HP to ignore fatigue, leaving him with 2 left remaining.)


----------



## Karl Green (May 26, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> (OOC-I was under the impression that a gadget's powers stayed allocated for the adventure until changed, but if that's not the case, Andy will use a HP to ignore fatigue, leaving him with 2 left remaining.)




[occ]OH yea you are correct... forgot what I said, no fatigue (for some reason thought you had done something else with your power)[/occ]


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2004)

Paul take some book and start to read too, and seems absorbed by what he has found.

OOC:
Know(Ritual): 17 + 9 = 26
Know(Occult): 19 + 7 = 26


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> The Silver wolf spends some time wondering around, smelling the two-leg’s lair. She picks up the scent of something else but can’t quit make out what it is… it is strange and like nothing she has ever smelled before. She also smells a number of two-leg’s machines and the liquid that runs them. There is a greasy and sot smell of these machines, that is also no more then a week old that leads into off into the desert… the smell is mixed in with that of rotting two-leg flesh. It is old, corrupted and poisoned in a way that seems vaguely familiar…
> 
> the Silver wolf may make a Scent roll to try and identify the smell, she may also make another Listen test about the sounds coming from deeper in the desert




Machines, humans seem so obsessesed with their machines. That and magic. She never understood why these hairless apes had decided to give up thier physical fitness for all that theoretical knowledge. 
And the Nazis more so than even the others. They had been obsessed with both. For people who claimed to be superior to everyone else they did not show a lot of faith in themself. And in the end they lost...
Lia ponders those thoughts for a while, having nothing better to do while she waits. 

The wolf urges her to move on, resting is not an option  then her prey might get away. And it doesn't like her wasting time over philosofical questions either. They are a waste of time and had she not believed the ideas of the Nazis she would not even be in this trouble but still hunting free in the forests. Still she manages to wait for the hour she planned, the long time of imprisonment has taught her patience if nothing else.

Then the time is up she leaves the camp to follow the tracks and noise into the dessert. She will wait at the edge of the camp for a short moment to give anyone who wants the cance of following and then leaves. She doesn't care if they stay behind or investigate,Ragna Rok is out there and she will have her revenge. This time both parts of her are in complete agreement, it has been too long since she hunted humans.

_"scent roll: natural 20+6=26
"hearing roll: 14+6=20
doh, forgot to add my feats the last few times..._


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 27, 2004)

The Red Knight waits while everyone else searches around. If he is bored he is doing a very good job of not showing it, after standing around doing nothing for hundreds of years it kind of comes naturally.

When the Wolf decides to leave the camp the Red Knight notices and starts to follow her.

Christopher works with the others, lending a helping hand when they ask for it. He doesn't even notice that his charge is leaving.


----------



## Karl Green (May 28, 2004)

In the hour or so that Andy is reading, Paul also browses through a number of the books and looks over the different items here. In the books that he can read (in Ancient Greek) he finds a lot of talk about binding and commanding Djinn. These spirits are almost always bond by their given word, which they follow to the letter. They can’t abide the ‘Seal of Solomon’ (and there are a number of designs found in the books, Paul could create one with a Ritual test DC 15, taking about 10 minutes). There is an also ancient reference to a place called the City of Brass, a cursed land where the Queen deified the gods themselves and tried to create something here on Earth that was not meant to be. For this the city was lost and hidden from the world, hidden behind an illusion so powerful that no one would be able to break it. The Queen in these legends is said to not be dead, but to be trapped behind some barrier that must never be broken or it could spell the doom of the world. There is more but this is what he gets in an hours time…

The Silver wolf’s sense of smell tells her that the ‘unidentified’ creature is something very similar to a vampire that she once ran into while working for the German SS. It is not completely the same, but it is close. The other, the smell of rotten or dead two-leg flesh smells almost like a Zombie that she also ran into from one of the Ragna Rok special projects….something about keeping the flesh and brain alive even after it would normally die…

Also out in the desert the sounds seem to be a rhythmic drumming, like an oil-pump/drilling operation or industrial machine… there also seems to be something else… almost a chanting… the tempo of both is increasing…

After an hour the silver wolf is ready to go, and the Red Knight starts following her. The darkness becomes deeper out here, just at the edge of the camp, and the Red Knight can see a line of stones or something out deeper in the desert…


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2004)

*Lia*

Throwing her head back Lia howls over the camp. If anyone isn't smart enough to hear that she's starting her hunt she doesn't care for his help anyway. And she is sure they are allready in the middle of their little ritual.
This time she runs as fast as she can. Degenerate humans are bad enough but the wolf wants to tear the undead she smelled to shreds. 
And she couldn't agree more...
As she runs over the sand she realizes that this is her first free sprint in half a century and her eyes glow with excitement over the feeling. 
A long run, dangerous prey and no one she can trust.
Life is good again.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 28, 2004)

*Kongming*

Kongming looks up at the howl.  He pushes himself up off the ground where he's been looking idly through some of the books and walks towards the edge of the camp.  He breaks into a jog at the edge of the camp and catches up with the Lia-wolf and the suit of armor.

"I wish to come along, as well," he says as he runs up behind them.  "There's something out here.  Let us see where the children of Viy hide."  Then, when he fully catches up, "I can no longer sense the outside accurately.  I have a bad feeling..."


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2004)

Paul get out of the tent with the book on the brass city in his hand and see the armor and Lia leaving the camp.

"Hey, can't you wait a inute. Do you think we have read all that for our simple fun!"

_Yes!

Please, it isn't the time!_

"Come back here a minute."

_They will get us all kill.__

Are you fearing something.

Yes, those Djinn, if they talk about them in that book, that means they must be near that city, and we must be into that illusion that hide the city. That's pretty bad. The seal must not be broken, ot the Djinn will become a second. And i am not talking about what Libra is figthing against now.

Chicken!

Leo!_


----------



## Radiant (May 28, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Kongming looks up at the howl.  He pushes himself up off the ground where he's been looking idly through some of the books and walks towards the edge of the camp.  He breaks into a jog at the edge of the camp and catches up with the Lia-wolf and the suit of armor.
> 
> "I wish to come along, as well," he says as he runs up behind them.  "There's something out here.  Let us see where the children of Viy hide."  Then, when he fully catches up, "I can no longer sense the outside accurately.  I have a bad feeling..."




it's highly unlikely that a human can catch up with Lia in her wolf form during a sprint. With a headstart it should be about impossible. She won't slow down a bit, she has waited long enough.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 3*

Michael was waiting somewhat patiently near the landrover.  He was used to waiting . . . itwas even in his job description . . . all of these missions involved a bit of 'hurry up and wait'.  To keep himself ready, Michael scanned the horizon every couple of seconds while cleaning one of his guns.

He had seen Lia on the edge of the camp, but really didn't want to bother her while she was in wolf form . . . then she tore off into the desert.  Before she got out of range, Michael briefly thought about just shooting her and being done with it - she was probably throwing away her life anyway, why not make it quite and painless.

Instead, he gathered up his cleaning supplies and hopped back in the rover.  He knew that the camels probably couldn't keep up - but the rover could - though it wasn't as good going fast in this terrain.

Michael started the rover, and called "Anyone interested in following a wolf into the unknown, unprepared and unwilling?"


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Michael started the rover, and called "Anyone interested in following a wolf into the unknown, unprepared and unwilling?"




"Unkonwn, not that much, those books are instructive. Unprepared, that is a REALLY bad idea. They talk about enough things that could turn for the worst, and when I say the worst, I mean enough to make a nuclear war a silly thing. Unwilling, I am. I would have needed another 10 minutes to prepare a seal of Salomon, so we could at least don't need to bother of the Djinns. Damn Lia, is she stupid?"

_Chicken!_


----------



## Karl Green (May 28, 2004)

The Silver wolf is off, racing into the desert. She cuts across a number of rocks that have been laid out in lines in front of her but she ignores them.

The Red Knight tries to keep up but there is no way he can. He slows to allow Kongmind to come up with him as they advance further into the gathering gloom and darkness. Kongming then also notices that there are rows upon rows of rocks laid out that they are passing over. Looking around, it remains him of some kind of patter, but it to massive to see from the group…

Michael fires up the landrover and races into camp to collect the rest of the group. Bulusu jumps onto one of his camels and makes to follow. Dr. Clay is sweating but attempting to look brave. Very quickly the team gathers up and is off into the desert. They see the Red Knight and Kongming a bit ahead but can catch up to them within a couple of minutes. That is when the all notice that they are driving over rocks that have been set out in all kinds of crazy lines in every direction that you look… it is as if somewhat was creating some pattern in the desert, but it must have taken years to arrange them…

The landrover catches up with the Red Knight and Kongming and quickly loads them all aboard, ready to head deeper into the gloom. A golden line seems to be growing very quickly as the drive forward

Meanwhile, the Silver wolf moves up to a golden line that quickly grows into a huge 100 foot tall wall, that looks to be make out of brass or gold. There is a huge golden gate straight ahead and she can see something moving back and forth in front of it. There is voice that she can hear, that sounds like it is coming from a loudspeaker or something, but she can’t understand the word. She then sees a strange two-leg machine of some kind, walking back and forth in front of the gate. The loudspeaker is coming from it… the metal monstrosity is at least 10 feet talk, walking on two-legs like manlings, but it is no human. It is about 150 feet away from the silver wolf… 

[NOTE the best way to describe the machine is that it looks like some kind of mini-Mech or Robot, ten feet tall, about 5 feet broad, it has two legs and two arms, and looks to have been made out of part from savaged cars and half-track trucks. Think the Matrix 3 (the things that guards the human enclave), or the Aliens movie (the freight lifter)]

[NOTE 2 the landrover is about 5 rounds behind the silver wolf right now. The metal monstrosity does not seem to notice the wolf BUT if Lia wishes to move any closer, Make a Move Silent and Hide check please]


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 28, 2004)

Christopher follows the others out to see what is happening. When he sees that everyone is getting ready to leave he grabs the books that the others seemed so interested in and dumps them in the Landrover.

"Just in case we don't get a chance to come back for them later. I'm sure the B.P.R.D. will be interested in them."

When they reach the Red Knight Christopher orders him to get in.

"I really need to get back in shape. That wolf ran circles around me."


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2004)

*Lia*

Lia will wait wait to watch the machine for a moment before she gets any closer. She waits at least till the landrover arrives while she tries to understand what the thing is doing.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2004)

Andy stuffs his backpack with all the magical tomes along with Christopher before hopping onto a seat in the landrover.

"Out of the frying pan and into the fire!"  He cries as they race after Lia.

(OOC-I'm assuming during that hour Andy learned the ritual to bring the wall down?  If so, what DCs does it require?)
Edit-Fixed the html tags


----------



## Karl Green (May 30, 2004)

[occ]Andy has the basics for the ritual to bring down the "wall" as it were, but not a complete understanding of it... he would guess it would take ten, DC 35 checks, 24 hour ritual for each roll... something you could do over years and have a chance. But it could be he is missing some parts and it could be easier if he studied it longer. Also he found some notes about 'opening the last gate into the city' that was probably five or six, DC 25 rituals, each taking 10 minutes to cast[/occ]

The Silver wolf waits for the land vehicle to move up... 

Michael sees her and stops the landrover maybe 50 or 60 feet behind the wolf. Everyone in the landrover notices that the huge gates and 100 foot tall wall in front of them (the gloom almost seems to part as you get closer when suddenly the wall is 'there'!) 

Everyone in the vehicle can make a Spot roll...

IF the silver wolf starts moving closer see needs to make a Move Silent and Hide roll...


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2004)

*Lia*

She waits and tries to spot if the way after the machine is clear or if the strange barrier blocks the way.

_iooc: rolls just in case, not going forward yet:
move slilently: 13+5=18
hide: 8+5=13
spot: 16+5=21_


----------



## Karl Green (May 30, 2004)

There is just the flat desert sand between the Silver wolf and the strange walking machine... The wolf slowly starts advancing on it... the smell of rot and death is strong on the machine. The machine does not notice her, and continues to pace back and forth in front of the gate, speaking in its strange tongue words that almost hurt to listen to... but she senses something else, it almost feels like another hunter is present and watching her, waiting to strike.

The others can hear a strange booming voice coming from a loudspeaker mounted onto one of the shoulders of the walking machine mech; on the other shoulder is mounted a old medium machine gun and belt clip. Strange runes and symbols can be seen on the side of the machine, painted or etched in its metal.

[occ - Andy can make a Comprehend check to see if he understand what is coming out of the loudspeakers…otherwise it is totally incomprehensible] 

This whole area is thick with a sense of evil and magical...power undreamed of and best left asleep, now slowing awakening


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2004)

Andy remains silent, waiting for what the rest of the group deems appropriate to do int his situation.

(OOC-Comprehend check roll of 17+6=23, Spot check roll of 6+1=7)


----------



## Karl Green (May 30, 2004)

Andy can understand the hateful, hurtful words coming over the loudspeaker, they are some kind of chant, or ritual... The language is very alien an old, it is saying...
{transplated from some old dead, alien tongue} *"The seal is broken, the veil is down, open thee gate, open now. 
Awaken she that should always slumber, awake and rise and greet your lost son...
Necropolis, house of the dead, arise, arise, arise…those that slumber, thee that sleep, arise and bow to thee lost son…
Heaven above, Abyss below, all will bow, and she will rule…despair ye fools your day is done…
"The seal is broken, the veil is down, open thee gate, open now. 
Awaken she that should always slumber, awake and rise and greet your lost son...
Necropolis, house of the dead, arise, arise, arise…those that slumber, thee that sleep, arise and bow to thee lost son…
Heaven above, Abyss below, all will bow, and she will rule…despair ye fools your day is done…"*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2004)

"They're trying to open the gates to the city of brass to free their queen..."  Andy wonders dumbly, his jaw dropped, _I have a bad feeling about this..._

"Not trying to be hasty or anything, but you guys gotta stop that thing about...oh, right about now!"


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "They're trying to open the gates to the city of brass to free their queen..."  Andy wonders dumbly, his jaw dropped, _I have a bad feeling about this..._
> 
> "Not trying to be hasty or anything, but you guys gotta stop that thing about...oh, right about now!"




"You're kidding, right? That's the start of some apocalypse, if the book i've read tell the truth."

_If you've been less Chicken, you wouldn't be too late._

Paul whispers some words and turn to stone (activate his Force Field.)

"What we do? Fast!" he asks nervously


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 30, 2004)

*Kongming*

Kongming stops and stares blankly at the monstrous metal behemoth.  "What in the name of...what is that thing?"  He turns towards Andy and Paul as they talk.  "Then...well then, I suppose we had better end this thing, before it ends us."


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 3*

"Okay, in English, what's going on in there and what do we have to do to stop it," Michael asked with surprising calmness.

OOC: Spot 24 (Roll 17 + 7 Base)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 31, 2004)

The Red Knight complains the entire trip, about the vehicle, about the desert, about his companions, about the rust covering his armor. Basically he spends the entire trip whining.

But he stops when they get closer to the gate. The magical force in this area was stronger, but not only that, the feel of it was familiar. From some time in his forgotten past the Red Knight had felt power like this before. And it awoke unpleasant memories in him.

~Fire. The sight and sound of the fire dominated his mind. It was greater than the clash of battle and the cries of the wounded. The unquenchable, all-consuming, terrible fire. The fire that burned within him.

The Red Knight marched with his brothers. An army of steel titans that mowed down anything in their path. They fought against creatures, bo human and magical, that charged against them recklessly. The Titans slayed many but the numbers of their enemies seemed limitless. Only one titan fell for every hundred enemies but even that was enough to weaken them. But the Red Knight did not fall. He continued forward with his fire and his fists, crushing through any that got in his way. He took many blows but even the strongest were not enough to stop him from fighting.

On a nearby hill a group of sorcerors were chanting. They wore robes of crimson and black and the words they spoke were painful to hear. They were guarded by creatures not of this world that covered the hill. And they were summoning something terrible.

Suddenly the chanting stopped. Twelve knights clad in silver and an old man with brown robes had broken through the wall of demons. Quickly they slayed the Sorcerors and with the end of the chanting the evil presence disappeared. All across the battlefield opponents disengaged and began moving back to their camps. They all knew that with the death of the sorcerors the battle had ended.

But there would be more.~

The Red Knight is broken out of his revelry by Christopher.

"Did you even here a word I said. Hurry up and get ready. It looks like we're going to have to fight."

Christopher grabs his shotgun out of the bag in the back seat while the Red Knight actually looks to see where they are.

OOC:
Red Knight spot check 7+9=16
Christopher spot check, Luck to check 11+2+3=16
Christopher is now equipped with the shotgun (Normal Rounds) and has it readied.

The text in red is part of the Red Knight's history. I'm going to try making it up via these flashbacks during the story. Hopefully it's not too boring to read.


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Okay, in English, what's going on in there and what do we have to do to stop it," Michael asked with surprising calmness.




"What will happen? Dunno exactly, the detail was following when I stop reading. But the queen of this paradise have challenge the Gods to create something that wasn't meant to be, so she was trap in that city. Now I can easily imagine a big juggernaut or an army of undead that raise from the desert and travel the world to kill everyone. Well, you know the usual stuff that can doom the world.

Now, how to stop that. If at first, she remain trap, nothing will happen. If she is free, well, I will have some good reading to do."


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2004)

*Lia*

Lia has no idea what compelled her to go even closer to the machine, since she had every intention of awaiting the arrival of the car. Still she gets an idea. If the thing stinks of death and chants then there are not too many possibilities who might be in there. Somehow she can perfectly well imagine how an aging member of Ragna Rok might put his dying remains into some infernal machine.
_So this is the sound I heard from the camp. I knew we're running out of time._
Since her unwanted movement brought her out of range with the rest of the team she lacks any idea how to make a plan and she is fairly certain that the thing is too powerfull for her to fight.
_So much for good old assasination._


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 3*

Michael will look around for another way in (using binoculars from the rover).  Whether he found something or not, Michael advised the non-combatants (Dr. Clay and the guide), "Stay with the vehicle until we've dealt with this stuff, we'll come back for you when the area is secure."

Playing it safe (and not wanting to be stranded), Michael pocketed the keys of the land rover.

OOC: Spot 22 (Roll 15 + 7 Base), Search 10 (Roll 3 + 7 base)


----------



## Karl Green (May 31, 2004)

The silver wolf creeps closer to the great gate and the machine, quite as possible… she can 'hear' that strange noise like radio static, she thinks coming from the gate, and to her eyes she can see that it is becoming almost transparent… 

The rest of the group starts piling out of the landrover, Dr. Clay saying "My god, I think I have heard of this City of Brass but it was only a legend. It was suppose to be one of the richest cities of the Ancient World…"

Michael notices that while there is has been no wind here in the desert sense they entered the phenomena, near one of the sides of the gates there appears to a small whirlwind or dust-devil of black sand, lazily drifting back and forth… He also sees the Silver Wolf creeping towards the machine, quite as a ghost… 

The machine mech continues walking back and forth, chanting over the loudspeakers… when everyone feels a tremor pass through the sand… the gate seems to waver for a moment and then is solid again… then waver…

The sense of foreboding is growing stronger now with each passing second! There is a buzz in the air almost and while the tremor passed it almost feels like there is a vibration coming from the sand.

[NOTE - Lia is 80 feet from the striding machine; the rest of the group is about 130 feet; Actions?]


----------



## Karl Green (May 31, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Michael will look around for another way in (using binoculars from the rover).
> OOC: Spot 22 (Roll 15 + 7 Base), Search 10 (Roll 3 + 7 base)




The desert around here is almost totally flat, no hills or even rocks stick up from the surface... there is no where really to hide, but it might be harder to see someone crawling (or like the Silver Wolf on all fours)... the gloom is very deep here and one can not see much past 150 feet from their present location, even with binoculars


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 31, 2004)

"I really don't like the look of this. Red Knight, it's time to cry havok and let slip the titans of war."

The Red Knight grins with the command and with a roar charges straight towards the machine in front of the gate. As he runs mystical fire surrounds him, lighting him up like a bonfire. A very large, dangerous, armor-clad bonfire.

Christopher heads upwards slightly more cautiously, keeping the Red Knight between him and the machine.

OOC:
Red Knight Sprints 80' towards the machine and activates his energy field.

Christopher sprints to be 60' away from the machine and makes sure the Red Knight is between him and the machine.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 31, 2004)

*Kongming, 3 H.P.*

Kongming runs up and draws his pistol, but does not fire at the robotic titan yet.  

In advance, activating Dodge vs. the warmech, so +2 AC vs. him.


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2004)

"Seems the time to talk is finish" says Paul. He dissapear from sight. "Time to go!"

Paul start to fly as fast as he can.

OOC: 
- Force Field still active
- Invisible
- Flight, 80ft foward and up. Now at 60ft from the machine, 40ft in the air.
- Lost dex bonus, because he "run"


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 3*

Michael sighed, "This team will be the . . . nah, not even gonna say it."

Michael called out to the others, "Belt signals on!"  Michael pulled his gun and closed the distance to the robot.

OOC: Move 30', draw weapon.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 1, 2004)

The Red Knight charges past the Silver Wolf...when suddenly a whirlwind of blow sand seems to rise up out of no where! At least 100feet across, it extends out 60 feet from the Brass Gates, the wind almost howling in rage. Incredibly over the loud, everyone (but the Red Knight) hears a German voice over the loudspeakers {translated from German; anyone not speaking it this is spoiler, please do not read unless it is translated to the group} 



Spoiler



Azah, hold them back for just a moment more, I am almost through, and then... then unlimited power will be within my grasps... the world will suffer and I will RULE ALL!!! The living, the dead, all will bow to me…



Initiative and Actions for all…

Right now there is a whirlwind of sand ‘obscuring’ everything within a 100 foot radius around the gate, and out 60 feet. 

The Red Knight needs to make three Reflex saves, and is at present blinded and can’t hear. His blind fighting will come in handy, but… 
Anyone wishing to enter the sand storm needs to make three Reflex saves, and note that they are blinded and can’t hear within the sand storm (Obscure: sight; extra: sound)


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2004)

Michael noted the sand kick up and nodded his head in understanding . . . ‘I saw it but I didn’t understand what it was,’ Michael thought. ‘Big Red is gonna kick my butt when I get back and file my report.’  

He called over his radio to remind everyone again about the beacons, though he doubted that they heard – at least the second time.  Michael made certain that his shades were in place, and shielded his exposed face as best he could with his none shooting hand, then darted into the storm.

OOC: Initiative: 15 (Roll 6 + 9 Base); Reflex Saves #1 Result: 19 (Roll 10 + Base 9, Evasion), #2 Result 26 (Roll 17 + Base 9, Evasion), #3 Result (Roll 14 + Base 9, Evasion).  Double move into sand toward the door.  Glasses are Sensory Protection 2 pts.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2004)

*Lia*

Lia is more than  a bit confused that she moved again without any intention on her part at all. She uses all her concentration on the simple act of stopping her movement before she gets any closer to that machine or the newly created storm.


ooc: Karl Green, not sure if that was clear but I never posted any intention of moving forward, I wanted to wait for the car. It's quite too late for that now but unless there is something compeling her forward Lia won't move another inch on her own accord right now. Just to see if it's possible at all.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> ooc: Karl Green, not sure if that was clear but I never posted any intention of moving forward, I wanted to wait for the car. It's quite too late for that now but unless there is something compeling her forward Lia won't move another inch on her own accord right now. Just to see if it's possible at all.




[occ]Sorry I misunderstood and that you were stealthing forward. If you don't want to that's cool, sorry about that... assume that you are still 100 feet back from the gate, and 40 feet from the sandstorm[/occ]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 2, 2004)

"Watch out, there seems to be a defender named Azah-he's probably the one responsible for the storm.  We really have to work fast here people, this guy sounds serious!"  Andy calls out urgently.

_I'm not sure if I can trust the rest to get through this task successfully, I'll have to take things into my own hands..._

Andy closes his eyes with a look of concentration, only to open them up with flash of black-blue light emanatings from his form.  He seems to _draw_ something from outside of him, from some source.  A staff-shaped object materializes inbetween his outstretched hands, made out of some type of dark crystal.

"Follow me!"  Andy says as he clutches his new staff inbetween his hands, stabbing its jagged, bottom end into the ground.  At this, the sand around his feet sink rapidly, but it manages to suspend there as he vanishes into the earth.  Below, the sands part to his will as he travels forward to his destination.

(Initiative roll of 13+5=18.  Andy uses a HP, leaving him with 2 remaining, to allocate his Gadget to Tunnel and moves himself 10 ft. under and 20 ft. closer to where he saw the machine, leaving the tunnel open so the others can get through.  Should I have to make Reflex saves even with my tunneling, my saves as 19, 22, and 10, rolls of 12, 15, and 3, respectively with a +7 to Reflex save)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 2, 2004)

OOC: Three Reflex saves? Why not just say the Red Knight is out of it right now and be done with it.

Red Knight rolls
Initiative: 1-2=-1
Reflex save 1: 5-2=3
Reflex save 2: 7-2=5
Reflex save 3: 9-2=7

My dice hate me    I should have got the unlucky weakness

Christopher rolls
Initiative, luck to roll: 11+3+3=17

Christopher moves to follow the priest. Red Knight is probably so incapacitated now that he wont be able to move for a week. He does have his energy field up at least, maybe an enemy will try and punch him.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 2, 2004)

[occ]Will wait for a few more people, but if I don't hear by tonight I will post the first round...AND don't worry to much Red Knight, you can still move; your will just be Blind and Deaf  It is a Dazzel (Sight) extra: Area Effect, extra sense Sound, hench the 3 reflex saves, of course you getting a 1 Initiative does mean you will be last[/occ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 2, 2004)

*Kongming, 3 h.p.*

Kongming moves forward again into shooting range of the warmech, holding his hand in front of him to shield the blowing sand and wind from his eyes.

*Reflex Save #1:* 19+2 = 21 
*Reflex Save #2:* 11+2 = 13
*Reflex Save #3:* 16+2 = 18
*Initiative:* 11+6 = 17


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2004)

OOC: How high is the storm, can I move over? If I can, I move around, if not, I go throught, but i put my sunglasses before (Half: put the glasses, Half: move).

Reflex save: 10 + 1 = 11
Reflex save: 18 + 1 = 19
Reflex save: 10 + 1 = 11
Initiative: 6 + 1 = 7 
Sensory Protection: 2


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 2, 2004)

[occ]The duststorm is about 80 to 90 feet high at its peak, but mostly around 50ft, so unless Paul wants to fly higher he will be entering into it this round[/occ]


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Watch out, there seems to be a defender named Azah-he's probably the one responsible for the storm.  We really have to work fast here people, this guy sounds serious!"  Andy calls out urgently.
> 
> _I'm not sure if I can trust the rest to get through this task successfully, I'll have to take things into my own hands..._
> 
> ...




Lia stands before the storm, every instinct screaming to stay away from it but the chanting machine makes it clear how short in time she is. She feels a slight statisfaction that she guessed right then she heard the faint sound in the camp but in this case she wishes she would have been wrong.
Then Andy lets his staff appear she would have smiled if the situation wouldn't be so bad.
_And there we have our proof for that too. So much for the shy boy routine._
The thought vanishes as quikly as it came, the wolf doesn't care for the lies or acting of humans.
She spirnts towards him and leaps into the hole right behind him.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 3, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]The duststorm is about 80 to 90 feet high at its peak, but mostly around 50ft, so unless Paul wants to fly higher he will be entering into it this round[/occ]




OOC: In that case, Paul will just try to fly over. He will "run".


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 3, 2004)

*Initiative Round 1*…
Azah – 23
Kongming and Christopher – 17
Andy – 16
Michael – 15
Lia - 13
Mech Sterne - 10
Paul – 7
Red Knight -1
Xavier - ? actions? This round I assume he is overwhelmed by the evil of this place…[/b]

---


Azah says to the Red Knight (who can hear him over the raging storm for some reason AND understand him, even though the Knight is sure who ever is talking is NOT speaking English) “And now Crusader, you shall die! No one will stop me, Azah from claiming what he is waited an eon for…” and something slams into the Knight (causing his fires to flare for a second)…
Attack roll total 25, a hit; the Red Knight needs a damage save BUT is also throw back 50ft total
…and send him flying out of the sandstorm where he lands on his back. 

Kongming moves forward into the sandstorm, shielding his eyes from the blowing dust. He can hear the creature taunting the Red Knight, but can only see about 5 feet in front of his face (Obscure; partial, made both the saves vs. Dazzle sight and sound)… he can’t see any of his companions or the mech-machine but he can hear it chanting, deeper within the storm…

Christopher sticks close to the Priest who seems to be somewhat in shock and is not moving. He drags him a bit towards the edge of the sandstorm but it still 10 or 15 feet away (and does not need the Reflex save until he enters it). He can hear chanting deeper within the storm, back towards the gate…

Andy creates a hole in the sand and starts burrowing down. He is now 110feet from the gate or so…

Michael plunges into the sandstorm and can see about 5 feet around him (barely making out Kongming) but he can still see and make out noise (Obscure; partial, made both the saves vs. Dazzle sight and sound)… he can’t see anyone else but he can hear chanting, deeper within the storm…

The Silver Wolf bonds over to the hole in the desert and jumps in behind Andy…

Mech Sterne continues chanting…
Knowledge (Ritual) total roll this round =15

Paul flies into the air and plunges into the storm, he can’t see more then 5 feet in front of him as the storm rages, nor can he see any of his friends. Dirt and dust are plugging up his ears and all he can hear is the roar of the sand (Obscure; partial, made the first saves vs. Dazzle sight but failed the save vs. Dazzle sound and is now affective deaf except for the complaining in his head)…

The Red Knight (if he is still in one piece) can see and hear normally as sand and dust pore out of his visors and ear plugs (fortitude check to overcome outside the sandstorm, just give it to him automatically)… he can sit up and move 20 feet back towards the storm, burning brightly with flames of vengeance! (basically I am going to say that within the sandstorm you have to make the Reflex to avoid the sand blinding and deafening you BUT outside the fortitude check is make automatically as you are a construct)  

---

Actions for next round? Please remember to post your Remaining Hero Points AND any Damage and conditions affecting you…  If I don’t hear about Xavier’s actions I will NPC him if that is ok


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 3, 2004)

*Andy, HPs: 2*

Andy grits his teeth underneath the earth, focusing his will on moving forward.

_I hope the others take my lead and follow through..._

(OOC-Andy will burrow another 60 ft. straight towards his target as a double move action towards his target this round, next round he'll burrow the remaining 45 ft., and then 10 ft. up, attempting to open a hole next to the construct/gate, but not surface just yet himself)


----------



## Radiant (Jun 4, 2004)

*Lia, HPs:2*

Lia will follow through the hole Andy is creating until they reach the surface again and then leap right out.


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 3*

Michael listened for the location of the machine and took aim (avoiding Kongming), stepped closer.  He aimed and fired repeatedly at where he heard the creature.  Michael aimed up slightly, remembering the size of the creature and hoping to hit something and distract it.

_‘I’ve got to draw the thing away from the others, wherever the heck the others are,’_ Michael thought.

OOC: Listen is a 23 (Roll 17 +6 base).  5 foot adjust closer, then 5 Attacks [Auto-fire, Rapid Shot], Attack base of (+6 = +6 base +5 dex, +1 Attack Focus - 6), Rolls of 15, 13, 14, 20 !! followed by 14, 6 for Totals of 21, 19, 20, 26/20, 12. Weapon is +6L. Dodge is 26


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 4, 2004)

*Kongming, 3 h.p.*

Kongming bows his head.  He stands, fingers on forehead, eyes closed, deep in thought.  Scanning, scanning, finding the infernal machine... When it is found, he nods, smiling to himself a self-satisfied smirk.

I don't know if it's a legal use of the ESP power, can I use it to aid me in "locking on" to the Sterne-mech?  If so, I'll spend my action doing that (14+5=19).  If not, 'tis cool.

*If I can't use ESP...*
Kongming puts his head down and his arm out again, inching ever so slowly forward, trying to get at least a silhouetted view of the Sterne-mech.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2004)

To help his progression, Paul turn into air (incorporeal), which is unaffected by the wind (except mystic source). He will then try to run out of that cloud, making 80ft foward.

_Invisible and Incorporeal.... Chicken!_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 7, 2004)

Christopher, 1 HP

Christopher watches the Red Knight go flying back out of the sandstorm. Aming the shotgun the direction the Red Knight came from he tries to guess the location of the mech and fires.

OOC: Christopher tries to guess where the mech is and fires with the shotgun.
Half action to attack, Luck to attack, 5+6+3=14, 12 if more than 60' from the mech.

Red Knight, 2 HP

The Red Knight struggles up from the ground and starts making his way towards the sandstorm again.

OOC:
Damage save: 1+12=13
HP reroll is 7, upped to 10: 10+12=22
(I swear my dice really do hate me  )
Half action to stand up
Half action to move 20' towards the mech


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 7, 2004)

(sorry for the delay)

*Initiative Round 2…*
Azah – 23
Kongming and Christopher – 17
Andy – 16
Michael – 15
Lia - 13
Mech Sterne - 10
Paul – 7
Red Knight -1
Xavier – 1

---

Azah laughs and says to those in the sandstorm {translated from weird ancient tongue that no one can understand…and yet all do} “You are fools you, and shall die as fools…” and with that a huge column of sand forms into a fist and slams down onto Michael and Kongmind…
Attack roll, focused on Michael total 18, miss BUT 30 foot radius so both Michael and Kongmind must make a Reflex save for half Damage and then a Damage save (note that you both have Evasion, but against Area Attacks you only get to use your Reflex once BUT your BPRD Flack Vest helps). Roll and recorded both of your results; not telling you the DC so it is up to your if you want to use a Hero Point to re-roll…) 

Kongming (if he is still up and can act) focuses his powers and can see the area around the gate seems to be calm… like the eye of a hurricane. The mech-Machine is striding back and forth and chanting in front of the great gate. Kongming also sees the front of the mech now, and it is sight of horror… there is an old decrypted man, hooked up to what looks like a life support devices, strapped to a bed that is vertical, and behind a plexi-glass canapé that looks from a jet fighter cockpit… [Kongming still has a half-action]

Christopher blasts into the sandstorm, but is not sure if he came near anything…

Andy continues borrowing through the sand, obvious to the storm that rages above…

Michael (if he is still up and can act)  steps forward, listening to wear the mech-Machine might be and unleashes a barrage of shots towards into the sandstorm…
the first four shots have a chance of hitting, but total concealment means that 50/50 chance to miss, except for the 20, which I always say hits… 1st shot hit, 2nd shot hit, 3rd shot miss… Damage save for the first shot, miss by 3; second shot makes it by 1; third shot (critical shot) makes it by 1; 4th shot makes it by 9. Sterne-Mech takes 1 lethal hit
…and is rewarded by the sound of most of his attacks hitting metal!

Lia follows Andy down the sand tunnel…

Sterne-Mech grunts from one of the shots that strikes his armored side and he says in German Curse it Azah, kill the one that dared shot me!!! and then continues his chanting…
Ritual roll total 26
…and there is a shutter that passes though the group, a gong seems to be heard somewhere in the distance. Voices as if starting to wake up can be heard, they are still far away but getting closer!

Paul flies through the sandstorm (double move) and comes out into a small area near the gate where the wind is calm and the sand is not blowing. He sees the Sterne-Mech chanting and striding back and forth in front of the brass gate. Paul also sees that the gate seems to shimmer for a moment, and is almost transparent, and is then solid again!

The Red Knight sprints into the sandstorm! Blinded by the sand clogging his visor he none the less makes it deep into the storm

Xavier (NPCing ) recovers a bit from the shock of what he is feeling and calling upon the power of sense ‘evil’ he closes his eyes for a second and focuses…
half-action, Detect (evil) with a Spot roll (DC 10, -1 per 10ft away) first roll against Azah who is 40ft away 15, sensing him; second roll vs. Stern-Mech who is 90ft away 16, is not sure where he is
…his eyes pop open and pointing his staff to where he senses the _Ghûle_ and unleashes a holy blast of blazing energy…
Attack roll 17 +9 =26, a hit; Damage save vs. DC 20, total for Azah is a 17, misses it by 3 points
…striking the creature! It hisses a curse and turns its attention onto the priest, ignoring the commands of it ‘master’…

Round 3, actions? I may update this one depending on peoples rolls or any change of actions…


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 8, 2004)

Last round:
The Red Knight charges into the sandstorm again, stubbornly running in the same direction he just came flying out of.

OOC: Sprint to put it near the azur again. Actually he'll just run a straight 80' forward and see if he runs into anything.

This round
Christopher backs off from the sand and prepares his shotgun incase anything comes out of the storm.

OOC: Readied action to attack anything bad that comes out of the storm. Otherwise he's just going to stay out of the fight for now.

Red Knight walks into the sand, flaying his arms out and looking for something to beat on.

OOC: Half action to move, if he comes across anything he'll attack otherwise he'll keep moving through.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 8, 2004)

[occ]the Red Knight will run 80ft and not run into anything...now for next round... does he continue forward until he gets out of the sand?[/occ]


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes. The Red Knight will keep running forward.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2004)

_Ok, first rules of rituals, you must keep your concentration... try with this._

Paul lift his hand, and the ground beneath the Mech start to rise up to an angle of 45 degree. Than, he points his finger in direction of it, and a strong wind start to push it.

_Bah, that doesn't hurt

But he won't be able to cast._

OOC: Earth Control (Half) to raise the earth neneath the Mech.
Air Control (Half) to push him on his back. Attack: 16 + 2 = 18, Trip roll: 19 + 4 = 23 (plus any bonus coming from the unstable ground). Must oppose a dex or str roll to it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 8, 2004)

(OOC-My action stays the same)


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> (OOC-My action stays the same)




(ooc: same here)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 8, 2004)

*Kongming, 2 h.p.*

Reflex save 15, Damage save 15.  The result of the rolls will determine which of these two actions goes on:

*If Kongming is knocked down:*
"Oof," Kongming grunts as he hits the sand.  

*If Kongming already got to do the ESP thing, and has a half-action left:*
Kongming holds his pistol out before him and fires a shot in what he thinks to be the direction of the Sterne-mech.

Attack roll 17, used a Hero Point to do a reroll, 18 damage save DC.


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 2*

OOC: Reflex Save (*23*= Roll of 14 + base of nine).  Damage Save (*22*, Roll of 1 (used hero point, 2 remain) Roll of 19 + 3 Base [+1 Con +2 Vest]

After recovering from the sand gust (hopefully), Michael heard the bullets strike metal and smiled thinly.  He hoped that he was making a difference - in this sand storm it was almost impossible to determine.  Michael continued his barrage, and deided to up the ante.

"Hey ya bucket of bolts!!" Michael called out.  "Ya lousy excuse for a port-a-potty!!  Ya got no guts to deal with me!!  Big yellow, metal freak!!  Ya take lessons from Dorothy's lion?"

OOC: Listen is a 19 (Roll 13 +6 base). 5 foot adjust closer, then 5 Attacks [Auto-fire, Rapid Shot], Attack base of (+6 = +6 base +5 dex, +1 Attack Focus - 6), Rolls of 4, 9, 11, 17, 18 for Totals of 10, 15, 17, 23, 24. Weapon is +6L. Dodge is 26.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 9, 2004)

Michael make the Reflex save and then the Damage save so takes no damage…

Kongming missed the Reflex save and failed the Damage save (I assuming he is wearing his BPRD flak vest) by 7, taking a Lethal hit and getting knocked down. If you wanted to spend a Hero Point last round he could ignore the “Stunned” affect last turn and fired his gun. Otherwise he is prone and stunned for his action. This round he can fire (and I will take the attack roll you recorded as your attack action for turn 3 unless you say otherwise)…

*Initiative Round 3…*
Azah – 23
Kongming and Christopher – 17
Andy – 16
Michael – 15
Lia - 13
Mech Sterne - 10
Paul – 7
Red Knight -1
Xavier – 1

---

Azah says in his creepy language that no one seems to understand and yet can! {translated} “You dare touch me with you false gods’ power! Die fool, and know that with your death the world will die with you…” and a huge sand like fist forms out of the storm and slams down onto Xavier (Christopher is in the area of affect so…)
Attack roll total 28 to hit, this means that it his Xavier and he does not get a Reflex save for half; Christopher is with the Area Affect and must make a Reflex save AND a Damage save. Rolling for Xavier, Damage save is 9 +9 =18, failing his roll by 7, taking a lethal hit and stunned
…slamming him full on, and knocking him to the ground. Even Christopher is within the radius of the sand fist!

Kongming, still prone, fires at where he sees the Sterne-Mech striding…
Attack roll hits, Damage save for the Mech, makes it by 1
…but it is mostly absorbed by the armor of the creature and it ignores his shot!

Christopher {depends on his Reflex and Damage save roll}

Andy continues borrowing through the sand, obvious to the storm that rages above (next round you can be up within the ‘clear area’ as a half action; post what your other half will be AND make a Spot roll)…

Michael ignores the blinds and blowing sand and the fist that tried to hurt him and again unleashes into the storm where he is pretty sure the mech machine is…
Attack rolls go enough to hit a possible 4 out of the 5 shots; Full cover 50/50 chance to miss – 1st shot miss, 2nd shoot miss, 3rd shot hit, 4th shot hit; Damage saves for the Sterne-Mech vs the 1st hit are made by 5, 2nd hit is missed by 3; Sterne takes another lethal hit (2 total now), and makes a concentration check total 21 makes it)
…and is rewarded with the sound a couple of his shots striking true. Over the loudspeaker there is a grunt and again in German “Cursed creature, keep their attacks off of me or disaster will strike us all!” 

Lia follows Andy down the sand tunnel…(next round if Andy tunnles up, you will have a full action to come out if you want to, Spot roll to see the 'mech-thing' etc)

Sterne-Mech continues his stride and again chants…
Ritual roll (bad first roll, spends a villain point) total is (grumble, grumble well at least get a 10) 17
…causing the ground to shake and the sands to shift, but the gate remains!!!! 

Paul (still invisible, but now tangible) raises a hand and attacks the mech thing…
Raising the sand and Attack roll to trip hits, Strength check for the mech is (note it is a Large size creature as it were so it gets +4 to his roll; unstable ground I will give Paul a bonus of ½ his level in Earth control for +2 so the DC is 25) 26, just makes it
…and while the mech stubbles it does not fall…
Sterne concentration check natural 20! Makes that
…it does not seem to bother him BUT he does look up at right at Paul… his eyes are glassy and almost milk-white but there is a hatred within them that chills Paul to his very soul.

The Red Knight continues charging through the storm when suddenly he is through! (the Red Knight still has a Half Action, and while the Mech is within 16 feet it is not in a straight line so he can’t charge the creature… if he wishes to move up towards it he can to attack next round…)

The Red Knight sprints into the sandstorm! Blinded by the sand clogging his visor he none the less makes it deep into the storm

Xavier is on the ground and stunned this round (saving his hero points as not sure what he would do)

Round 4, actions?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 9, 2004)

Andy burrows up from the ground, getting out of the wolf's way while at the same time taking out his pistol.

(OOC-Spot roll of 16+0=16, assuming he makes it)

Upon spotting the mech, he crouches down to fire-one hand clasping his staff with the other aiming the gun.  He fires a single shot, hoping to catch the thing by surprise.

(OOC-Attack roll 16+10=26, +4L damage modifier-or +7 if Surprise Strike works, and 1 armor penetration.  I'll focus my Dodge on the mech, raising my AC to 20, damage save +7 w/ 6 points of Protection, 2 HPs remaining)


----------



## Velmont (Jun 9, 2004)

*Paul Decker, HP: 3 (2 after that round), Condition: healthy, Stun:0, Lethal:0*

_He sees us!

Let him do something against us. If he does it, he stop doing his ritual.

The veil is thin!

Scorpio, you're awake?

He is too big, I won't be able to push him on his back

That's because you're lame.

Try your best, if you are so smart.

Don't listen to him, try again, we will help.

How?

Try again.

Ok._

Paul feels a surge of power in his blood. He tries first, to lift the Mech in the air, on a disc of sand (OCC: Can lift up to 1.5 tons) to then make the disc dissapear, so he falls on the ground.

OOC: If it works
Seeing the Mech on the ground, he attack him with a fire bolt.

OCC: If it doesn't work.
Seeing the Mech is too heavy for his powers, he just send another rushing winds, hoping that time, he will fall.

After that, he go back into wind form.

OOC:
HP to increase Paul's Sorcery power by 2.
Earth Control (Half)
Air Contorl or Fire Blast(Half):
To hit: 16 + 2 = 18
Trip DC: 6 + 6 = 12 (+ any unstable ground modifier, if still applied.)
or Damage DC: 21
Incoporeal (Free)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 9, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Incoporeal (Free)




[occ]Just as an FYI I don't believe you can use your powers while you are incoporeal; ARE you saying that Paul is copereal, will do this other stuff THEN turn on Incoporeal? If that is the case OK that is fine[/occ]


----------



## Radiant (Jun 10, 2004)

*Lia*

Instead of the wolf that leaped into the whole Lia emerges behind Andy in her human form. Only her silver grey hair is the same as before.
She crouches beside the whole, not intending to become a too inviting target and tries to shout over the storm. Surprising the man might work better than a direct attack and she has no intention of jumping into that hail of bullets. Not that her claws are likely to get through that armor even if she could get close. 
She swallows hard then she sees the witherted corpse in the machine. The thought of biting into that makes her want to crawl back into the hole.
_So much for the statisfaction of ripping out your throat. Oh well, life just ain't fair._
She starts to move closer, hoping for the slim chance that the thing won't attack her while she shouts over the storm.

"Hallo Herr Sterne. Es tut guht endlich einen Überlebenden der Herrenrasse zu finden. Die Amerikaner haben zu viele von uns getötet."

_ooc: spot roll 17+5=22

me thinks Andy is still speaking german so here's what she said:
It's good to finally meet a surivor of the Arians, the amaricans have murdered too many of us._


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 10, 2004)

Last Round.
Christopher Reflex save, Luck to save: 8+3+3=14
Christopher Damage save: 9+2+2=13. 1 rank protection
If he isn't stunned or worse he will move back from the sandstorm

Red Knight moves up to the mech.
Half action: Move 16' to be next to the mech.
Free action: Sustain energy field

This round
Christopher stumbles backwards and moves away from the field of fire. He knew when he was outmached and right now he was definately outmatched.
Full action: double move away from the sandstorm,

The Red Knight swings one of his flaming gauntlets at the giant mech
Half action to move to the mech if it moved away from him.
Half action to attack.
Attack Roll: 8+12=20.
Damage: 11L + 6L Energy Field


----------



## Velmont (Jun 10, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]Just as an FYI I don't believe you can use your powers while you are incoporeal; ARE you saying that Paul is copereal, will do this other stuff THEN turn on Incoporeal? If that is the case OK that is fine[/occ]




OCC: That's why it is the last in the list. I do all, then I go incorpreal. I can shift only once per turn, so I pass 1 turn on 2 incorporeal, which is safer...


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 2*

Michael isn't certain if he's helping or not.  He's heard the impact of his bullets striking off metal, and the mech has said some things - not that he understood any of them.  He took another step closer to the creature and fired one more volley.

OOC: Listen is a 13 (Roll 7 +6 base). 5 foot adjust closer, then 5 Attacks [Auto-fire, Rapid Shot], Attack base of (+6 = +6 base +5 dex, +1 Attack Focus - 6), Rolls of 17, 10, 2, 19, 9 for Totals of 23, 16, 8, 25, 15. Weapon is +6L. Dodge is 26.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 11, 2004)

*Kongming, 1 h.p.*

Same as last round.  Shooting at it and spending a Hero Point to reroll, so 1d20+4 = 21.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 11, 2004)

Christopher fails the Reflex save and fails the Damage save by 9; Christopher takes a lethal hit and is Stunned this round
Christopher is thrown off his feet and lands roughly on his back about 10ft back away from the sandstorm.

The Red Knight advances up to the Sterne-Mech…


*Initiative Round 4…*
Azah – 23
Kongming and Christopher – 17
Andy – 16
Michael – 15
Lia - 13
Mech Sterne - 10
Paul – 7
Red Knight -1
Xavier – 1

---

Azah growls something about gnats and forming up a huge fist made of sand, and tries to determine the biggest threat…
Spot roll natural 1, so he is ignoring those closes to Sterne and concentrates on those shooting guns at him; Attack roll against Michael 14, a miss BUT Area Effect again both Michael and Kongming have to make Reflex saves vs. the Area Effect and a Damage Save vs. the Attack

Kongming {depends on his roll, already has 1 lethal so the Damage save is at -1}

Christopher is stunned this round, and comes out of it but is prone… 

Andy pops up out of the ground about 30ft away from the Mech and fires a quick shot off at the thing…
Attack roll hit, Mech is surprised; Damage save is missed by 5 (because of 2 lethal already), the Mech takes another Lethal
…and strikes it on the upper arm. Over the loudspeakers the voice curses in German {those that can understand it} “Fool! You will not stop me… I will be a GOD!”

Michael {depending on his rolls, which he will more then likely make BUT…} 

Lia jumps out of the hole, and talks with Sterne… he seems to look at her for a second but then seems to ignore her, returning to his chanting…

Sterne-Mech {if he is still up!} continues to chant… 

*NOTE* I am going to hold off a bit here to see what if Kongmind and/or Michael make their saves, such that they can attack Sterne… of course now the the Red Knight is within melee range…


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2004)

OOC: Reflex Save (21= Roll of 12 + base of nine). Damage Save (16, Roll of 13 + 3 Base [+1 Con +2 Vest], Will use a hero point to ignore stun


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 12, 2004)

Michael makes the Reflex save for half, and misses the Damage save by 3, Michael has a Lethal hit

*Continuing Round 4…*
Kongming [will edit if anything changes]
Michael – 15
Lia - 13
Mech Sterne - 10
Paul – 7
Red Knight -1
Xavier – 1

---

[Assuming Kongming makes his save]
From the ground, Kongming fires another round at Sterne…
Attack roll hits (even with the -4 for firing into melee); Damage save for Sterne misses it by 2, he now has 4 lethal hits
…striking a telling blow against the plexi-glass cockpit that protects his almost corpse-like body. 

Michael hits with 4 of the attacks BUT the one that missed have a change of hitting the Red Knight; I roll these, but it misses; of the four attacks that hit have 50/50 blindness check (and if they miss also have a chance of hitting the Knight as he is in melee combat) first attack hit, 2nd attack miss (chance to hit Knight, miss!), 3rd attack miss (chance to hit the Knight… nope!), 4th attack misses (chance to hit the Knight does; the Red Knight needs to make a Damage save of 21 -6 for Protection, so a 15). Sterne’s damage save makes it by 4, no damage[/color] 
…and Michael only hears two of his rounds strike metal (next round, with another 5ft step, Michael will be out of the sandstorm and in the clear part) 

Lia jumps out of the hole, and talks with Sterne… he seems to look at her for a second but then seems to ignore her, returning to his chanting…

Sterne-Mech continues to chant… 
Ritual roll total 15, VILLIAN points to re-roll a 21!
…his words taking on a terrible and twisted… the ground shakes (EVERYONE on the ground needs to make a Balance save DC10 or they are knocked to the ground. Sterne’s Balance check is 16 he is still standing)… worst of all the gates become transparent and start to disappear. Sterne screams in triumph… {translated from German} “Mine all MINE! I am coming my Queen, arise ARISE!”

Paul surges with power and tries to lift up the ground under the Sterne-Mech’s feet! (NOTE I am not 100% what you are going for here, normally you would not be able to do two attack actions at one time. This is really close to an attack action… so I am not sure you can do the fire bolt this round… if you can explain it to me I might let it go though, but for now…) 
Attack roll to hit the ground (DC5, but a 1 always misses, Using your Air Attack roll, first one) hits and starts lifting the sand the Mech into the air… JUST barely (Paul is straining at the limits of his weight). Dropping it back down the Mech gets a Reflex save to remain standing (I am treating it like a Trip, as he has to have a chance or something; DC is your Power Ranks so 16; Reflex save is 9! Misses, the Mech falls to the ground…again, if you can convince me that you should be able to attack this round, I will edit
…which he does, only to drop it down and causing the Mech thing to lose its footing and fall to the ground with a loud thud!

The Red Knight (might have to stand as half-actions but as he is close enough can still attack) slams a flaming fist into the side of the Mech canopy like cockpit…
Attack roll hit, Damage save vs. his fist is missed by 13, another Lethal hit AND disabled; vs. the Flame attack missed by 4. Hmm Sterne Mech now has 6 lethal hits AND is Disabled!
…cracking it and releasing rancid gases of rotten flesh and… unwashed toiletry (where does it go?) 

Xavier also stands and tries to locate Azah again, to blast him with another bolt of holy energy…
Detect Evil roll 10 +9, makes it; Attack roll 10 +2 =12 a miss
…but while he can locate the fiend, he can’t quit get to it.



*Round 5… cause ONE person who is first does something*
Azah – 23
Kongming and Christopher – 17
Andy – 16
Michael – 15
Lia - 13
Mech Sterne - 10
Paul – 7
Red Knight -1
Xavier – 1

---
(note this is a bit longer then what normally you can say and stuff BUT the shock of the gate falling etc means it happens right now, hope you don’t mind, it is only dialog }

Sterne uses a free action to cry out to Azah {in German} “Azah my servant… attend me, carry me to my Queen!” to which Azah says {in a strange tongue that all can understand} “No, mortal; your commands were that I should bring you to this place, and bring you what you required for your work, and aid you in your siege. Those three commands are fulfilled now, and I am free!” to which, with a great laugh, Azah flies into the city, down the board road in front of him (spending a Villian point to get extra movement, as he flies 800ft inwards). Of course he looks like a small twister or sandstorm to the group (although those with See Invisible can make it out a little better, he is still semi-transparent)

The sandstorm drops, all the sand falling to the ground as if it were dropped out of a truck. Into the city, everyone can now see a board road, paved in brass or gold, running a mile or so forward to a huge doomed temple or palace straight ahead. Lining the streets looks to be a well built, Middle Eastern city, save that the walls all seem to be made of brass – and that there are bodies laying everywhere along the way. The streets are full of skeletons, dressed in fine silks that looked to have dropped dead while going about their normal everyday business… 

There is a Thunderclap and within the city it seems as if the sun is starting to rise… Sterne seems to be muttering something and is no longer struggling… 

ACTIONS???

[I have spent 3 villian points]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 12, 2004)

OOC: Because the description of the power doesn't mention any attack roll, so I thought it wasn't one. If you consider it was one, no prob, but in that case, I would have cast again Force Field, so it would have been at lvl 6 until I stop to sustain it, getting profits of the HP on the sorcery.

_Too late. Anyone have a suggestion?

If you were less chicken!

If we were less unprepared!

Stop that we are on mission!

Life are at stake if we doesn't do anything._

"Shut up!" Paul says at Stern, and he raise his hand, telling a few words, and sand covers the mech.

"We... are... in BIG... trouble!"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 12, 2004)

*Lia*

Then the mech ignores her Lia runs towards it and leaps onto the fallen mech. Her fingernails lengthen into dirty claws again and she tries to crab a hold of Sterne. The spectacle behind her is irritating enough but she keeps enough of her wits together to scream at thing that once was a human. 

"What is this and how can we stop it? Your ally has desserted you and whatever he plans I am sure you will not see one bit of the power you want if he succeeds."
_note: translated from german_

She only barely holds herself in chek. This walking corpse is an abomination and the urge to tear it apart grows stronger every second. 
Not to mention that here is one of the members of Ragna Rok, delivered right to her. Even if this city could mean the end of the world it does not seem such a high price for her revenge.
But then Rasputin and Ragna Rok would have won and she just can't allow that.
_Who would have thought that I'd try to save the world one day._


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 12, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: Because the description of the power doesn't mention any attack roll, so I thought it wasn't one. If you consider it was one, no prob, but in that case, I would have cast again Force Field, so it would have been at lvl 6 until I stop to sustain it, getting profits of the HP on the sorcery




[occ]It seems very close to a trip attack IMO, but I am not 100% sure myself. BUT you can totally get the boost to PL6 for your Force Field. Again I am not really sure... let me re-read the power again...[/occ]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 15, 2004)

[occ]Out of combat unless anyone wants to do something different...[/occ]

Lia jumps onto the downed Mech and starts tearing at the canopy. The wrenched corpse like body of Sterne is strapped inside, hooked up to tubes and respiratory machines etc. He looks at her with rather dead eyes and says, without doing anything, just staring off into space {translated from German for those that can understand it} “If you open the canopy Fräulein, you will kill me… I can no long breathe unfiltered air… of course it matter not now… I am dead anyway… Azah fooled me and will now claim the destine that was rightfully mine… all these years, for nothing… but then Azah was been denied Heave and Hell, with this place it may just act as a gateway for him. With all its ancient powers… He probably wants to conquer the world. Or destroy it. He was a prisoner in a block of stone for thousands of years, and he is perhaps a little bitter…hehehe” Sterne has a bit of a coughing fit and then his eyes get a bit of focus and he looks right at Lia “If you wish to stop him, you had best act quickly. The Seal of Solomon must be re-created within the Palace of Gold… the Queen is not yet awake, and if someone could re-create the seal, everything would go back to the way it was… Azah would be stopped, hehehe… my wayward servant will destroy this world if you do nothing… He cannot stand the sight of the seal either… you have a weapon against him… hehehe” any Sterne starts coughing and now spitting up blood…
Azah, flies deeper into the city… a gong sounds somewhere deeper within the city and the nights sky above the City seems to be slipping or breaking up as if dark storm clouds were parting, allowing rays of sunlight to shine into the city…


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2004)

"What is he saying?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Red Knight and Christopher*

Christopher Jogs over to where the others are gathered around the fallen mech.

"Unless he's telling you how to defeat that beast I doubt we have time for his talk. That creature already has a head start on us and I doubt whatever It's planning is pleasant."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 15, 2004)

*Kongming, 1 h.p.*

Kongming looks up at Christopher and nods.  "After this _div_, then."  He walks over towards the gates.


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 2*

Michael was happy to see the mechanized creature fall.  As stepped out of the swirling sands, the sands abruptly dissipated.  He was watching with interest as Lia questioned the man within the mech - or at least it seemed like she was questioning him.  He had no aptitude with languages - being barely able to speak in English correctly half the time.

Michael stretched and tried to work the sand out of all of the various places, when he felt some pain and wetness.  A gash he had previously missed was gently bleddy on his side.

"So, what's the story? Everyone okay?" Michael asked, "other than me. . . oww," holding up his hand covered in a bit of blood.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 16, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Christopher Jogs over to where the others are gathered around the fallen mech.
> 
> "Unless he's telling you how to defeat that beast I doubt we have time for his talk. That creature already has a head start on us and I doubt whatever It's planning is pleasant."




"He just did!

Lia translates Sterne's words for anyone nearby.

"So can someone draw that seal?"

She turns back to Sterne one more time and shouts in german.

"So in the end your life was senseless. Like the rest of your bunch. I'll take that as revenge, it's better than anything I could do. Think about it in your last minutes of life. And they sure are because I will smash that little toy of yours if you still breath then I get back."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

"Well, being abookworm have his advantage. Yes, I know how, but I never did it before. I read it twice, once at the library and once in the books in the tent. It's a ward against the Djinn. If it is that it is needed, I can do it."

_Chicken, heh? If I didn't had read the book, we couldn't stop him.

Oh, please!

Stop you too, it isn't the time._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 16, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Well, being abookworm have his advantage. Yes, I know how, but I never did it before. I read it twice, once at the library and once in the books in the tent. It's a ward against the Djinn. If it is that it is needed, I can do it."
> 
> _Chicken, heh? If I didn't had read the book, we couldn't stop him.
> 
> ...




Lia is allready running towards the city.
_And yet another one who proves usefull. If it goes on like this I will have no one left in this team to look down on in no time._

"Then what are you waiting for? I thought you suppenkaspers get paid for this saving the world buisness."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 16, 2004)

"Well, are we going to be doing this on foot or do you guys want to take the jeep?"  Andy says, hurriedly.  He looks a bit...untidier than usual, and still clasps the magical staff he conjured in hand.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

Getting out of his thought by Lia

"The faster, the better! It isn't a simple spell, it will take me about 10 minutes to cast. I hope we have that much time. Someone, get the jeep, the others will start to run. We will take the jeep if you catch up."

On that, Paul starts to run behind Lia.

OOC: Still maintaining the Force Field at lvl6, but I am visible and corporeal


----------



## Radiant (Jun 16, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Well, are we going to be doing this on foot or do you guys want to take the jeep?"  Andy says, hurriedly.  He looks a bit...untidier than usual, and still clasps the magical staff he conjured in hand.




Jeep! The thought hits her like a sledgehammer. She never even thinks much about using technology but wasting this edge in speed was just so plain stupid she can bareyl believe it. 
She will get on the Jeep as soon as Andy catches up with them.
Climbing over it unsteadily while it drives she gets into the seat beside Andy.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2004)

The group piles into the jeep and races into the city. The road that they are on it wide and straight, running right to large gold-white domed palace of some kind. As the landrover flies down the road, everyone notices that a black sandstorm or tornado is forming over the palace… a great laugh can be heard you approach… {in the strange tongue that no one understands but all can?} “HAHAHAH MINE ALL MINE…THIS WORLD WILL SUFFER FOR THE UNJUSTICES DONE AGAINST ME HAHAHHA”

The landrover pulls up before two huge golden doors, engraved with ancient runes and script. They almost seem to pulse with power.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2004)

Paul get out of the jeep and start to read the runes.

_What is that?

Dunno, ask Scorpio, he is the expert

Yeah, but he is silent, as usual.

Scorpio. Wake up and give a hand.

What do you want more from a creature that have been created for a few moments only?

It's not because he is a creature created from pure magic that he has not to work. He is part of the deal we made, like everyone else.

Shut up. I try to understand those runes._

OCC: Paul try to read the runes. He try to find if it is suppose on the door or inside the palace that the Solomon seal must be written.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 2*

Michael piloted the land rover through the streets of the ancient city, a much easier task than driver through the desert at night.  As the others pilled out of the land rover, Micheal jogged to the back of the jeep and looked in the trunk area for any heavy weapon goodness left behind by the last group who requisitioned a land rover.

_'Ya never know, unless you double check,'_ Michael thought, _'and I'm not gonna be able to help with the door in any other way.'_


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2004)

Paul looks at the golden doors, and while he can’t make out most of it, some of it looks like ancient Greek. What little he can make out says something about ‘_She who will rule the heavens above and the darkness below… she who is terrible and beautiful and all things to all people… the keeper of all knowledge… the light and the darkness for all time…_’ etc. There does not appear to be anything that resembles the Seal of Solomon… but the door radiates magic, but there is even a more powerful source of magic beyond them, though the doors…

Michael finds no weapons in the back of the jeep (although their might be a flare gun in on of the emergency packs)

There is a trembling, like a mild earthquake, that shakes the ground for a moment, and then Lia starts hearing the strange noise, like radio transmissions, buzzing in and around the area. Some of the skeletons of the cities residence, near the palace start twitching and shaking on the ground where they fell. The black tornado about the palace seems to grow a bit in intensity, kicking up sand and dust in the area…


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2004)

"She who will rule the heavens above and the darkness below… she who is terrible and beautiful and all things to all people… the keeper of all knowledge… the light and the darkness for all time... No Solomon seal, it must be inside. Hurry up!"

He looks behind him, where Lia is staring.

"Damn, not now!"

_Go and fight!

Not the time, we need to recreate the seal._

"Ok, we go inside. If those things follow us, someone will get them in line. It will be easier in a corridor where they must wait in line. Come on!"

Paul advance and try to open the doors.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2004)

Paul easily pushes one of the huge doors open, it is balance perfectly somehow even though it looks like it might weigh several tons. Inside is a huge doomed single room, it must be 300 *yards* across. The floor is set down about 15 feet below where he is standing, with a huge marble stairwell leading down to the main chamber floor. The roof is open in the middle to allow sunlight to shin down onto a large raised pedestal in the central of the room… on which is set a huge gold chair or thorn.  A woman, both terrible and beautiful at the same time, is sitting upon it. It appears that she might be asleep AND encased in a block of clear crystal! Cracks seem to be forming in the crystal block…

Paul scans around and can see that what looks to be a Seal of Solomon patter set into the floor around the pedestal. 

Everyone going inside, please make a Spot AND a Listen roll and let me know the results… Anyone staying out side, please make a Spot roll


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2004)

Paul point the seal. "Here it is!" He starts to move toward the seals, but turn his head to looks at his companions "I need 10 minutes without being disturb. Can you give me that?"

OOC: 
Spot roll: 1 + 3 = 4 (he is definitily look behind him and doesn't even looks where he walks)
Listen: 10 + 3 = 13


----------



## Radiant (Jun 17, 2004)

*Lia*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Paul point the seal. "Here it is!" He starts to move toward the seals, but turn his head to looks at his companions "I need 10 minutes without being disturb. Can you give me that?"




Hurrying after Paul Lia waits at the the door, watching the street and the twitching skeletons.

"Ten minutes? That might get interesting. Just make that thing, you'll get your time."

She goes to the side, leaving place for anyone else who might want to guard the door while her fangs and claws grow out again.
_I might have gotten older but I can still hold of a few walking corpses if that is all they have to throw at us. And if not no one will be able to complain anyway. The end of the world has its birght sides too._
Her face looks clam but her twitching fingers betray that she's more than a bit excited and affraind. Still her eyes seem to glow on their own as she savours feeling so much alive again.

_ooc: Spot roll 10+5=15
Listen roll 17+5=22_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 17, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "I need 10 minutes without being disturb. Can you give me that?"




"We can try," Kongming says, placing his hand on his pistol.  "We can try to give you the time you need."  

Spot 18+7 = 25
Listen 12+3 = 15


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 18, 2004)

_I'm not about to die due to some amateur's folly_

"Ten minutes?  I'm sure you can do it in five.  I'll help."  Andy says, some urgency playing on his voice.  He drops his staff, letting it's darkness dissipate into the air while simultaneously pulling out an amulet from his pocket.  The amulet itself is pretty plain, consisting of a silver chain firmly attached to a bloodstone sphere.

Placing the necklace over his head, Andy lets the trinket settle down so that the gem falls just over his chest.  The red veins of the bloodstone begin to pulse with a disconcerting light as he puts it on, only making the teen smile in response.  He then proceeds to follow the sorcerer to the circle to assist in casting the spell.

(OOC to halve the casting time of a spell, the DC of the ritual check is increased by 5.  Andy will use a hero point-now 1 remaining-to transform his Gadget so it now gives +6 to all Knowledge (Ritual) checks within a 30' radius, as per Super Skill with the Area extra.  Andy will then further assist Paul by using Aiding Another on the check, giving him another +2.  Spot check is 7+0=7 and Listen check is 19+0=19)


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 2, [1 lethal hit]*

"Ten minutes, five minutes, whatever, we'll do the best we can - just get started already," Michael said as he grabbed the flare gun from the back of the jeep and shoved it into his belt.  He pulled his gun and walked through the doors, weapon out in front with two handed control.

OOC: Spot 21 (Roll of 14 + 7 base), Listen 22 (roll of 16 + 6 base)


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

Andy said:
			
		

> "Ten minutes?  I'm sure you can do it in five.  I'll help."




"Yes, but prefer to ask for more, just in case. And with your help, I may even make it three, but with that place of pure magic, it may be bad for channelling. Five is reasonnable."

OOC: Is there a way to know what are the condition the environment give to the Ritual, in other word, the DC modifier. Would Detect Magic help?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2004)

[occ]Sure if you use Detect Magic I might give you a good idea what the DC is going to be... also note that the Seal is on the floor and you both can see that it has been 'broken' it might not take as long as normal...I am going to wait just a second to try and hear from everyone but I will post what some of you hear and see in a bit[/occ]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

OOC: Paul will evaluate how hard it will be to repair the seals. He will use his Detect Magic.

Spot: 13 + 3= 16
Know(Ritual): 6 + 9 = 15 (If Andy's Gadget is on at that time: 15 + 6 = 21)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 18, 2004)

(OOC-To have a better idea about the check, Andy's ritual roll is 15+18=33)


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 18, 2004)

Working together, Paul and Andy think that they might be able to 're-create' the Seal within 2 minutes with an average roll (around 15-20) within 5 minutes with a fairly easy roll (around 10-12) and automatically with 10 minutes of time (less then a 10)...

As they look around, some of the other people start hearing and seeing...

Paul is concentrating on the symbol to much to see or hear anything out of the ordinary…

As Andy is examining the symbol he hears some low growling, almost a low hiss like a big alley cat might make, coming from the area behind him. Glancing back he don’t see anything…

Kongmind looks around the big doomed room, and not 50 feet away he sees some green eyes glowing in the darkness coming from behind a large marble column. In a second he can better see what looks like a cheetah creeping out of the shadows and hanging low to the ground… the creatures’ eyes are glowing a sickly green in the light and it’s silently hissing and staring straight at Paul, creeping towards him… Kongmind also catches a glint of light and notices that the big cat is wearing a diamond studded color around its neck. He then detects some movement behind of couple of other columns… there might be 2 or 3 more of these creatures in this room.

Michael hears the hissing like growl and then see another set of green glowing eyes coming from different parts of the room. He sees at least 4 cheetahs creeping out from the back of the doom, coming from the deep shadows around… at present _most_ of them are focusing on Paul and Andy who have moved up to the Seal on the floor… 

Those that noticed can decide what they wish to do… if they ‘attack’ this is the surprise round. Roll Initiative. If not, post your actions… anyone with Handle Animals can make a roll to see how and when the cheetahs might react


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

*Paul Decker, HP:2, Stun:0, Lethal:0, Status:Healthy*

"Two minutes. I need two minutes." Paul make a step closer to be just in front of the Seal.

_He will not do that ritual.

It is his job.

He doesn't know how to do a Ritual.

He was disturb last time.

As if he will not. Undeads outside, you know. He lacks concentration.

Give him a chance.

He must do it, many lives are at stack, maybe every live on earth. At least ours.

We are lost!

Help him.

Paul, I will tell you all you need to do.

I know the ritual. I studied it twice today.

Fine, but in any doubt, ask.

My pride is not high enough to endanger us all, but now, let me concentrate._

OOC: Initiative: 19 + 0 = 19
Force Field 6 active


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 2, [1 lethal hit]*

"I've got a couple cats over here, too," Michael said in a calm voice.  He slowly paced nearer to the seal [If there's no attack].

If the cats attack . . . Michael flips the switch on his weapon, using the lower barrel.  This barrel fires a viscous glob of goo that expands in flight and impacts on a target, adherring them to the ground (or a wall or pillar if one is nearby).

Initiative: 26 (Roll of 17 + 9 base)
Attack: Snare (anchoring to the ground) - Reflex Save DC 16, To hit:  +26 = Base 11 + 1 Focus +1 point blank + 13 Roll)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 19, 2004)

The Red Knight strides into the room and stays near the two magicians, ready to protect them while they work there magic. Just like old times when... no, not now, concentrate on the present, not the past.

OOC:
Spot roll: 2+5=7
Listen roll: 10+4=14
Initiative: 18-2=16
(Finally, a high roll)


As the others head in Christopher stands guard at the door, keeping an eye out for any new arrivals.

OOC:
Spot roll, Luck to roll: 18+2+3=23


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 19, 2004)

(OOC-Init 5+5=10)

"Let's aim for two minutes?  The sooner the better and if worse comes worse we'll be able to try twice and still come out with less time than if we tried to do it in five..."  Andy suggests to Paul.  "I'm sure the others can handle whatever's lurking in the shadows behind us...at least I hope they can...


----------



## Radiant (Jun 19, 2004)

*Lia*

"Two minutes, five minutes, whatever just get started allready."

Seeing that the other react to some threat she hasn't spotted she hurries to the side of the two magicans to be able to intercept anyone trying to attack them.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2004)

Inside...

The cats continue to come out of the shadows, Michael and Kongmind see maybe 5 or 6 each, the Red Knight see another two or three, creeping out from behind cover, etc. Lia thinks she can hear more... They are making no attack yet, just creeping and gathering about 50 feet from the party. There is a deep growl that is coming from most of them though and their sickly green glowing eyes hold only hatred

Outside

Christopher standing guard by the door notices that the corpses nearest the dome start to stand up, jerking and twitching in very unnatural ways. A couple start moving toward the huge double doors, very slowly. The ripple of bodies' looks like it is moving out into the city... hundreds; maybe thousands of corpses are starting to twitch...

Paul and Andy, you will not make the Ritual roll until the 2 minutes are up… you MAY have to make concentration rolls… as…

back Inside…

Paul and Andy start the Ritual to re-create and Seal of Solomon, chanting in low voices, and stepping in a ceremonial patter on the floor… as they start the cats growl in rage… and…

Initiative (those that have already rolled it do not need to… on the chance that one of the cats can get to Paul and Andy, please roll a concentration check for me. The rest, Initiative and Attack rolls please! The cats are coming to attack!)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 19, 2004)

Christopher turns to the others when the dead start walking once again.

"Guys, we've got a problem out here."

Seeing that the others are have their own problems to deal with Christopher moves to close the two doors and looks around for something to wedge them shut with.

OOC:
Spot Roll, Luck to roll: 3+2+3=8
(Definately should have gotten the unlucky weakness  )

The Red Knight summons his flames and with a roar charges at the nearest cat.

OOC:
Free action: Activate energy field
Full action: Charge
Attack roll: 3+12+2=17
Strike Damage save DC 26
Energy Field Damage save DC 21


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 2, [1 lethal hit]*

"Tighten the formation, protect those casting at all costs!" Michael barked out in his best military command voice.  "Christopher! Close those doors!"

Following his own advice, Michael moves closer to one of the casters, and fires a snaring shot at one (some) of the approaching cats.

OOC: Not certain if Snare on the weapon can be fired off in a multi-fire, auto-fire, multi-attack way. Also, can Ace push and spend a hero point to add the area extra to the weapon's snare attack.  If so, he will.

Initiative: 26 (Roll of 17 + 9 base)
Attack: Snare (anchoring to the ground) - Reflex Save DC 16, To hit: +26 = Base 11 + 1 Focus +1 point blank + 13 Roll)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 19, 2004)

(OOC-Andy's concentration check is 14+0=14)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 20, 2004)

double post


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 20, 2004)

Casting a quick glance towards where Paul and Andy begin the ritual to reseal the gate, Kongming pulls his pistol in one swift motion and fires it at the nearest cat.

Initiative 15
Attack roll 16 +4 = 20.  +3 dmg


----------



## Velmont (Jun 20, 2004)

*Paul Decker, HP:2*

OOC: Concentration check:
Rool: 1d20+5 20 times. Happy online dice roller...

Roll 1: 24.
Roll 2: 25.
Roll 3: 15.
Roll 4: 23.
Roll 5: 11. (Use a HP to RR) -> Roll 6: 8. -> end with 15.
Roll 7: 24.
Roll 8: 19.
Roll 9: 7. (Use a HP to RR) -> Roll 10: 7. -> end with 15.
Roll 11: 14.
Roll 12: 14.
Roll 13: 9.
Roll 14: 8.
Roll 15: 9.
Roll 16: 24.
Roll 17: 24.
Roll 18: 7.
Roll 19: 10.
Roll 20: 16.

I hope not to have to roll that much rolls...


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2004)

[occ]Ace/Keia - hmm the Snare is a stunt, as are the others... I think you should be able to use your Rapid Shot for sure, but iffy about the other two. You can use the Hero Point to make it area effect though. Also how far are you planning on moving. If it is more then 5ft you can only attack one this round anyway (without Heroic Surge). If you want to get in the way of the spellcasters and the cheetahs you have to move more then 5ft[/occ]

*Initiative – Round 1*
26 – Michael
19 – Paul and the ‘Cheetah’ things
16 – the Red Knight
15 – Kongming
10 – Andy 

_Initiative for Xavier, Lia, Christopher? Actions for Xavier and Lia??_

Michael steps up, turns some knobs on his special pistol, and fires a big gob of goop into part of the attacking cheetahs (attack roll to hit one of them succeeds, the others in the area get Reflex saves for half the affect of the power and all of them get Reflex saves or be partial stuck. IF you wanted to fire both shots into the same group I would allow that, as you need them to fail their Reflex save twice to get fully immobile)
[occ]will edit if need be[/occ]Michael’s first shot, getting in among 4 of the cheetahs, striking one directly, while the others are in the area. The 3 of them make Reflex saves for ½ affect vs. DC 16; Save totals are 19, 10 and 11. One of them must now make a Reflex save vs. a 13 and gets a 14; the others (and the original one struck) require DC16; original one gets an 11, the other two get 16 and 28!. The original one is partial stuck by the sticky goo, the other 3 jump out of the way as it were)
…the “goo” mess wraps around one of them, partially sticking it to the floor (half-speed; -4 to DEX) but the other 3 in the area are able to jump out of the area of the affect and escape the sticky stuff…

Paul brings his chanting... just as the Cheetahs move…

The Cheetahs roar (more like a big ally cat growl) and start leaping at the party. About half focusing on the two agents as they start their chanting, while the others go for the rest of the group (AND if Michael has step up in to the front, a couple that would have gone for the caster go for him instead)…
3 cheetahs leap at Michael who is the only one out in front right now… first one Attack total 12, second one 12, third one 22, all misses… 
one cat moves around him and leaps at Paul (who is not flat-footed) attack roll 26 a hit, Paul needs a Damage Save (post your roll and result; also if you wish to spend a Hero Point)… 
while another goes after Andy (who is flat-footed BUT has his force field up) 20 to hit; Andy needs a Damage Save (post your roll and result)… 
two jump to attack the Red Knight (who is NOT on fire yet) Attack roll 13, a hit, and Attack roll 24 a hit; the Red Knight needs two Damage saves vs. the Cheetahs (post your results)…. The two Cheetahs does need to make Damage Save vs. the Knight’s Spike (Quill) attacks, Damage save total made it by 5, the second cat Damage save made it by 8!
another cat leaps at Kongming, Attack roll total 30 a hit; Kongming needs to make a Damage save (please post your result and whether or not you will be spending a Hero point)      
one cat attacks Xavier, Attack roll total 13, a miss!
while the last cat (in view) snares and leaps at Lia, Attack roll total 32, a hit; Lia must make a Damage Save (please post your result and whether or not you will be spending a Hero point)

The Red Knight burst into flames and slams a big fist into one of the cats…
Attack roll hits (just barely and due to the fact that the cat charged this round); Damage save vs. punch, missed by 7. The cat is a minion, so it goes down!
…striking it hard. The cat crashes to the floor and expoding into a cloud of dust!

Andy (if he is ok) continues his chanting…

Christopher looks for something to block the double doors with and does not see anything right away. The corpse outside continue striking this way, the first one raised picking up some speed. Others all around on the streets start jerking and standing!

[occ]Xavier and Lia’s Initiative and Actions this round (Lia needs a Damage save also)[/occ]

Everyone Actions for Round 2?


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace" HP's 2, [1 lethal hit]*

OOC:  Michael will move to get in front of one of the casters.  Can't move with rapid shot, so it'll just be one shot for this round.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 21, 2004)

[occ]OK BUT do you still want to do the big Goo-field/Area Effect [/occ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 21, 2004)

Damage save first, since it'll effect my actions.
Damage save: 19+2 = 21.

Second round, same as the first.  
Attack roll: 19+4 = 23.


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> [occ]OK BUT do you still want to do the big Goo-field/Area Effect [/occ]




OOC: Yup. It was a good idea at the time that just didn't work out as well as planned.  That happens.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 22, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Damage save first, since it'll effect my actions.
> Damage save: 19+2 = 21.




*Updated Round 1*
Kongming is able to avoid the claws of the cheetah and fire a round. He fires back at the creature point blank...
Damage save for the creature is 27! oops 
...but the creature is able to dodge out of the way of the bullet without much difficulty (Evasion BTW)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 22, 2004)

OOC: Damage saves for Red Knight (Not including the six ranks of protection)

Save 1: 1+12=13
HP reroll for save 1: 17+12=29
Save 2: 3+12=15
(Yep, my dice still hate me. Methinks I need to get new ones.)


The Red Knight moves over to the casters and strikes out at one of the cats attacking them.

Attack roll: 2+12=14 (WHY! why do you hate me so  )


Christopher, not seeing anything to block the doors with, decides to improvise with what he has. He jams his shotgun into the space between the door and wedges it in as tightly as he can. Hoping that will be enough to stop the dead he draws his pistol and moves to help the others.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2004)

Paul continue is chanting, hoping someone will get ride of the cheetah that is attacking him.

OOC: Damage save for Paul is: 16 + 2 = 18. That rolls doesn't include the Force Field (6 points of protection, because of the xetra effort to raise sorcery to 6 during last combat, and the flack jacket, 1 point of protection and two point of amazing save damage).


----------



## Radiant (Jun 22, 2004)

*Lia*

The attack cats summon a very amused smile to Lias face as she spreads her fangs.

"Now usually your kind knows not to tangle with the likes of me. Perhaps it's time to remind you why."

She will try her best to intercept the one attacking Paul but trys to dispose of any direct opponent firt. 

_ooc:
inititaive 5+4=9
attack roll 12+8=20
damage save natural twenty +4= 24 (so not going to spent a hero point
to reroll that...)_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 22, 2004)

"Phauggh!" Kongming growls.  He looks over towards the ritual casters, and notices that one of the cats is attacking Paul.  He whips his pistol around and fires.

Firing at the one attacking Paul.
Attack: nat 20+4=24.  Nice.  +3 dmg.


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 1 [1 Lethal Hit]*

Michael worked on the cats that were attacking the spellcasters first, ignoring the cats attacking himself for the moment.  Well, not ignoring (you can really ignore a cheetah trying to rip your face off), but just not firing at them.  Michael stepped back from his attackers, flipped the switch on his gun, and opened fire on the cheetahs attacking Paul and Andy, shooting until each cheetah was down.

OOC: *Defense:* Applying Dodge to all opponents = Defense 26.  *Offense:* 5 Attacks [Auto-fire, Rapid Shot], Attack base of (+7 = +6 base +5 dex, +1 Point Blank, +1 Attack Focus – 6 + Precise Shot [No penalty]), Rolls of 11,19,8, 15, 11 for Totals of 18, 26, 15, 22, 18. *Damage save*, if necessary: 26 = (Base +9 Roll + 15 + Vest +2).


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2004)

*Update Round 1*
Lia easily avoid the claws of the cat that slashes at her, and attacking back, catches the animal somewhat off balance...
Attack roll hit, Damage save for the Cheetah makes it by 5
...and yet it is able to twist out of the way and her claws only slice fur!

The Red Knight is easily able to avoid damage from the cats attacking him, although the second one just stagger him a bit, it did not real damage to him. 

The cat attacking Paul can barely get though his Force Field, but not enough to hurt him. Paul is able to maintain his concentration and ignore the beast as best he can...

(Making the rolls for them so we can move the game along)...

Damage save for Andy, natural 20!
The cat attacking Andy almost bonuses off of him, the Ring of Daag doing a very good job of protecting him. It is somewhat distracted by the big cat though, although not enough to mess up the Ritual (taking his earlier Concentration check)

Xavier calls forth some holy fire to blast the cheetah that jumped at him...
Attack roll natural 1! miss
...but it goes well over the creatures head. 

*Round 2; Initiative*
26 – Michael
20 - Xavier
19 – Paul and the ‘Cheetah’ things
16 – the Red Knight
15 – Kongming
10 – Andy 
9 - Lia

Michael unleashes a hail of fire into the cats attacking Paul and Andy...
Damage saves for the Cheetahs, 1st one misses by 3, it takes a hit; 2nd one, makes it by 5, no damage; 3rd shot, misses by 8, kills one of the cats; 4th shot against the other one, damage save misses by 4, takes a hit
...the first cat (on Paul) is wounded by his first shot, totally avoids the second but then is killed (and turns into a pile of dust almost instantly) with the 3rd shot. Shifting his aim instantly, Michael is able to catch the cat on Andy with a glancing shot, but it is not enough to kill it...

Xavier again calls upon the wraith of God to destroy these… abominations! Slashing at it with his staff
Attack roll 7 +9 =16 hit, only because its round has not come back again so it is still under the affect of charging from last round. Damage save for the creature, makes it by 3, no damage
…and while he connects the big cat is very fast on it’s’ feet and is able to avoid his righteous wraith again!

Paul continues to chant…

While the cats make their move…the three cats on Michael roar and attack, almost as one, circling him and slashing with claws…
The cats on Michael are flanking him, attack roll total for the first one is 27 a hit; second one natural 1, miss; third one 24 a miss! But even though it hit, its damage is not enough 
…and while one slashing his pant leg, it is not good enough as Ace steps out of the way almost causally.
The cat still on Andy hisses and leaps at him…
Attack roll 12, miss
…but it misjudge its’ footing and flies right over him as he continues to chant.
The two cats on the Red Knight, circle him and attack with savage hatred…
Attack roll totals for the first cat, 25 to hit; the second cat 19 total to hit; the Red Knight needs to TWO damage saves again. The cats get to make TWO damage saves also, vs. the Spiky armor and the Flaming energy field. The first cat’s first Damage save misses by 1, second save misses by 4; it takes two lethal hits but is still _alive_; the second cats first damage save misses by 3, the second one misses by 3, it also takes two lethal hits of damage
…and while they are burned and bloodied for their troubles they both connect with the Red Knight!
The cat on Kongming again tries to take a bite out of him…
Attack roll total 24 a hit; Kongming needs a Damage Save
The cat facing Lia again attacks at her, trying to bite into her arm…
Attack roll total 28 to hit; Lia needs a Damage save 

The Red Knight ignores the ones on him and races towards the one on Andy, but the cat’s leaps and trip, combines means that the Knight also misses the cat!

Kongming (if he can act, after Damage Save) hits the cat again with a second bullet…
Cats’ damage save total misses it by 1, takes a lethal hit but is still up and fighting
…and he is able to catch it a glancing blow. The cat is still up and fighting but a little bloodier then before. 

Andy continues to chant…

Lia (damage save and actions this turn?)

Actions for Round 3? Lia actions for round 2 and 3?


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2004)

Paul continue to chant...


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 25, 2004)

OOC: I think you are misunderstanding the Red Knight's abilities. The cat's should only have to make one damage save for attacking him, the one caused by his fire energy field. The Red Knight's spikes are only on his gauntlets, they are the source of his strike ability.

Red Knight Damage saves (Not counting 6 ranks of Protection)
1st save: 13+12=25
2nd save: 8+12=20


The Red Knight once again swings his fist at one of the cats attacking the spellcasters.
Attack roll: 10+12=22

Christopher moves up to be closer to the others and takes a shot at the nearest cat with his pistol.
Attack roll, Luck to hit: 12+6+3=21
Damage 4L, 40ft range increments.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 25, 2004)

[occ]D'oh for some reason when I read your character I thought you had Quills  sorry about that[/occ]


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 25, 2004)

OOC: Hey I'm not complaining or anything, the ability to cause even more damage to baddies is always good.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 1 [1 Lethal Hit]*

_'Second verse . . . same as the,'_ Michael thought, though interrupted.  "Crap, kitty, these are my favorite desert camo fatigues!"

Michael again stepped away from the cats as best as he could, and fired.  If it appeared that Red Knight was handling any on the casters, Michael would concentrate on those attacking him next.

OOC: *Defense:* Applying Dodge to all opponents = Defense 26.  *Offense:* 5 Attacks [Auto-fire, Rapid Shot], Attack base of (+7 = +6 base +5 dex, +1 Point Blank, +1 Attack Focus – 6 + Precise Shot [No penalty]), Rolls of 20!!, 17, 6, 11, 14 for Totals of 27, 24, 13, 18, 21. *Damage save*, if necessary: 18 = (Base +9 Roll + 8 + Vest +2 - 1 lethal hit already).


----------



## Radiant (Jun 26, 2004)

*Lia*

Silently cursing her slow movements then she is hit Lia strikes the thing again.

_ooc: attack roll 10+8=18 (total damage 23)
damage save 19+4=23
initiative for next turn 14+4=18_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 26, 2004)

Andy continues chanting.

(OOC-Sorry about not posting, I was gone for almost a week and sent notice about it in the OOC thread but I guess it wasn't seen-I'm back now, though).


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 28, 2004)

My Damage Save result was an 6+2 (Evasion) = 8, so I doubt I'm doing anything.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

*Updated Round 2*
The Red Knight feels nothing of the little cats attempting to hurt him

Kongming fails his save by 10, Kongming takes a lethal hit and is stun this round...if you wish to spend a Hero Point you can still react this round

Lia easily ignores the attack by the cat against her... she lashes out against it, again catching it on the side...
Cat's damage save, misses by 11 and...
...this time tearing into it spine. The thing howls in pain... and burst into dust!

*Round 3*Initiative
26 – Michael
20 - Xavier
19 – Paul and the ‘Cheetah’ things
16 – the Red Knight
15 – Kongming
10 – Andy 
9 – Lia
6 – Christopher (last round, jammed the door as best he could with his shotgun)

Michael unleashed again, his first shot blowing the Cheetah on Andy into dust! He shifts his aim to the cats on him...
Damage save for the first cat, makes it dead on; next shot misses; fourth shot damage save, misses it by 2, it takes a lethal hit; last shot into the big cheetah, damage save misses by 7
...and while it takes three shots to kill it, one of the cats on Ace also explodes into dust and smoke!

Xavier again swings at the cheetah on him...
Attack roll 5 +9 =14 a miss
...but the animal is to fast for him!

...the Cheetahs hiss in rage and again attack! The two cats remaining on Michael again flank and try and rip him to shreds...
Attack roll total 20, miss, second cat, attack roll total 28! A hit; Michaels damage save barely makes it (the point of Protection for the armor pays off!)
…and while one almost gets him, he is able to avoid the bite!
The creatures on Red Knight continue to bite and leap at him…
Attack roll total 27 and 11, one hit, one miss!!! The Red Knight needs one Damage save. The cats save vs. his Energy field, first cat, misses it by 8 and burst into dust! The second cat makes it by 8 and is fine
…and one of them seems to have sucked down flame and fire into its mouth and falls back with a weak hiss of pain before bursting into dust.
The last remaining cat on Kongming roars in triumph and tries to bite down into his neck (note you are no longer stunned but he did fall down on his action)
Attack roll 14 a miss!!!
…but even semi-helpless, Kongming is able to roll out of the way of the big cats deadly teeth!

The Red Knight roars and smashes a big fist onto the last cat on him (as the ones on the spell casters are dead)…
a hit, Damage save total for the cat vs. his fist, misses it by 11
…and connects with the creatures neck… there is a loud SNAP and the cats head and neck are thrown into an angle that it should not be able to go into, before the creature flies apart as only dust now!

Kongming actions?

Lia actions?

Paul and Andy, please make your Ritual rolls now please!


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Assuming any cats are still alive on the Red Knight's turn he moves over to them and tries to give them a roasted knuckle sandwich.

ooc:
Attack roll: 3+12=15

Christopher, seeing that his allies have everything well in hand with the cats, goes back to looking for stuff to shore up the door with.

ooc:
Spot roll, luck to roll: 13+2+3=18


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

[occ]Ops forgot Christopher last round...[/occ]

*Updated round 2*
Christopher fires at the cat standing over Kongming...
Damage save for the cat, misses it by 4, the cat takes a lethal hit
... catching it in the body. The cat hisses in rage and its green glowing eyes fix onto Christopher with a great deal of hatred.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 29, 2004)

(Andy's ritual roll is a 3...using my last hero point to reroll for an 18+18=36)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 29, 2004)

As the cat swipes at Kongming, he falls back.  Struggling to maintain consciousness, he fires his pistol at the cat...

Using my last Hero Point to milk out one more action.  
Attack Roll: 12+4 = 16.  +3L dmg.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 29, 2004)

OOC: Ritual roll: 1. Use HP to re-roll: 4. Minimum: 10+15 = 25. Better be enough...


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sgt. Michael Camden "Ace"  HP's: 1 [1 Lethal Hit]*

"Close, kitty, yer getting too close!" Michael called out.  "What's everyone's status?  Everyone but Andy and Paul that is, I can see them."

For a third time,  Michael stepped away from the cats as best as he could, and fired. Michael concentrated on those attacking him, then fired on the one on Xavier, who might be able to help the casters as well.

OOC: Defense: Applying Dodge to all opponents = Defense 26. Offense: 5 Attacks [Auto-fire, Rapid Shot], Attack base of (+7 = +6 base +5 dex, +1 Point Blank, +1 Attack Focus – 6 + Precise Shot [No penalty]), Rolls of 4, 14, 18, 11, 9 for Totals of 11, 21, 25, 18, 16. Damage save, if necessary: 20 = (Base +11 Roll + 8 + Vest +2 - 1 lethal hit already).


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2004)

*Updated Round 2*
The Red Knight still needs to make a Damage save!

Kongming fights off the stunning affects of the bite and fires at the cat over him, but the cat is to fast and the shot misses!

*Round 3* Initiative
26 – Michael
19 – Paul and the ‘Cheetah’ things
16 – the Red Knight
15 – Kongming
10 – Andy 
9 – Lia
6 – Christopher (last round, jammed the door as best he could with his shotgun)

Michael yells out and cuts into the cats again…
Damage saves vs. the Attack that hit, the first shot missed, the second shot, Damage save total miss it by 2, takes a hit, third shot hit, Damage save misses by seven; shifting to the last cat on him, four shot hits, Damage save total misses by 11; shifting to the one on Xavier, misses
…and while the two cats on Michael exploded into dust, two of his shots miss! 

Paul chants and the form of the Seal starts to reform and fix itself…

...while the two Cheetahs left hiss some and attack! The one on the Red Knight jumps at his back (but no more flaking bonus) and tries to bite into this flaming armor…
Attack roll 26 to hit, the Red Knight needs a damage save (so you need two saves, one from last round, one this round). Damage save for the cat misses by 9!
…and while it bites down into the armor, the flames are too much for it and it burst into dust!
The last cat pounces at Christopher, ignoring the prone Kongming…
Attack roll 22, a hit! Christopher needs to make a Damage save
…biting at his leg

The Red Knight tries to slam a fist in the last cat, that is on Christopher but miss

Kongming can fire at the cat if he wishes to this round, but it is in melee so he will be at misuses firing into melee.

BUT with Andy’s voice the Seal seems to fill in even more, forming almost a solid design. The last cat howls and seems to brake apart and falls to dust…. there is a thunderclap outside and the voice of Azah can be heard by all “You will not deny me! The power is mine… the world is mine… the future, the past, all mine…AHHAHAA…” and a huge black tornado seems to ripe the roof off of the doomed palace. Wind howls into the room… and then a scream “NNNOOOOO…” and the tornado seems to recoil and retreat from the Seal, even only partially formed. 

As the pair continue too chant, the cracks that were forming on the crystal that covered the queen seem to ‘heal’ or reform. 

There is another thunderclap and the doors to the palace blow up… the dead that were walking this way fall to the ground… another tremor passes through the ground and the Seal reforms before you all. For a second, all the noise stops… the clouds in the sky that were breaking apart seem to grow angry again and it begins to again grow dark.

The group retreats from palace and once again in the landrover races from the city as darkness again starts to claim the area. The gates seems to be closing… slowly but steadily as the landrover races through them, past the mech body of Sterne that remains rested on its side, the corpse of the mad scientist trapped inside his metal tomb. Outside, the night’s sky again is going black and dull without stars or form. The desert is flat and without features. The camels left outside are fleeing as fast as they can back the way that you first came here… all feel a bit of confusion starting to come upon them… the seal has been reform… the city again is lost... and safe… from those who would exploit it.

After a few moments the landrover emerges into the sunlight… while only a few hours seem to have past within the City of Night, outside of it realm of influence, many hours have obviously come and gone… looking back, you see the mirage like heat wave slowly fade into the distance. 

The City of Night is lost, as it should be…

END ISSUE #1 CITY OF NIGHT 

[see BRPD OCC for notes and stuff in a second as soon as I have time]


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 30, 2004)

Red Knight damage saves (Not counting 6 ranks of Protection)
1st save: 19+12=31  
2nd save: 10+12=22

Christopher damage save (Not counting 1 rank of Protection)
1st save: 3+2=5


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 30, 2004)

The Red Knight easily makes both rolls with out problems...

Christopher however fails his save by 12, and is disabled during the retreat of the city... but he is still alive (and Xavier save at least help him)


----------

